# triste epilogo



## tommy61 (10 Febbraio 2021)

A 60 anni sono ritornato single


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> A 60 anni sono ritornato single


Perché triste?
Sei libero.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> A 60 anni sono ritornato single


Da quello che hai raccontato non c’erano i presupposti per continuare. 
Si poteva ancora vivere bene all’oscuro di tutto. Ma una volta scoperto tutto, da ex tradita ti dico che sarebbe stata una sofferenza rimanerci.
Buona fortuna  e su con il morale.


----------



## Vera (11 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> A 60 anni sono ritornato single


Per quanto possa essere triste la fine di una storia, pensa che si prospetta un nuovo inizio per te.
Forza


----------



## Skorpio (11 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> A 60 anni sono ritornato single


È l'ora di vendere ai cinesi, e di godersi la vita. 

Pensa a questa primavera a passeggio a Montecarlo al café de Paris con 2 topone a braccetto pronte a leccarti tutti i quattrini, che stai a pensare alla cognata e agli assegni, vivi la vita


----------



## oriente70 (11 Febbraio 2021)

Tommy pensa ai figli e alla salute ..  Tutto il resto è extra


----------



## ionio36 (11 Febbraio 2021)

Ci puoi raccontare qualcosa in più.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Ci puoi raccontare qualcosa in più.


Se ti è d’aiuto racconta...


----------



## JON (11 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Ci puoi raccontare qualcosa in più.


Cerca, trova.
Ha già parlato.


----------



## FataIgnorante (15 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> A 60 anni sono ritornato single


Ok la cosa è calda. Calma e sangue freddo.
Stai bene in salute?
Hai ancora la casa?
Sei benestante?
Se hai figli, sono grandi e autonomi?
Ti manca poco alla pensione?

se ad ogni domanda la risposta è sì, l'epilogo non è poi così triste....


----------



## tommy61 (15 Febbraio 2021)

dopo i problemi di salute di mia moglie ( aveva un tumore alle ovaie) le sono stato vicino nel ciclo di chemio, dopo le delusioni che avevo avuto e che comunque avrei messo da parte non so chi ricorda la storia vengo a scoprire che mia moglie è stata l'amante di mio cognato ( il marito della sorella che mi ha fottuto un bel po di soldini) per 5 anni ora tutto torna


----------



## Vera (15 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> dopo i problemi di salute di mia moglie ( aveva un tumore alle ovaie) le sono stato vicino nel ciclo di chemio, dopo le delusioni che avevo avuto e che comunque avrei messo da parte non so chi ricorda la storia vengo a scoprire che mia moglie è stata l'amante di mio cognato ( il marito della sorella che mi ha fottuto un bel po di soldini) per 5 anni ora tutto torna


Caspita, mi dispiace Tommy.


----------



## tommy61 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Le mie figlie non vogliono avere contatto con lei mio figlio dopo la scoperta ha tentato il suicidio per fortuna che l'abbiamo salvato. La sorella di mia moglie sconvolta lo ha cacciato di casa, mia moglie disperata, per fortuna abbiamo fatto una separazione civile le ho lasciato l'usufrutto della mia casa dove vivevamo le ho dato il 20% della società, fra un paio di anni andrà in pensione e sarà autosufficiente, le ho promesso che le verserò altri due anni di contributi. Domani sarà omologata la separazione e partiranno le pratiche per il divorzio


----------



## Skorpio (15 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Le mie figlie non vogliono avere contatto con lei mio figlio dopo la scoperta ha tentato il suicidio per fortuna che l'abbiamo salvato. La sorella di mia moglie sconvolta lo ha cacciato di casa, mia moglie disperata, per fortuna abbiamo fatto una separazione civile le ho lasciato l'usufrutto della mia casa dove vivevamo le ho dato il 20% della società, fra un paio di anni andrà in pensione e sarà autosufficiente, le ho promesso che le verserò altri due anni di contributi. Domani sarà omologata la separazione e partiranno le pratiche per il divorzio


Beh.. Il 20% è un po' pochino, già che c'eri potevi fare il signore vero e dargli il 50%

Peccato, una occasione persa


----------



## Lostris (15 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Le mie figlie non vogliono avere contatto con lei mio figlio dopo la scoperta ha tentato il suicidio per fortuna che l'abbiamo salvato. La sorella di mia moglie sconvolta lo ha cacciato di casa, mia moglie disperata, per fortuna abbiamo fatto una separazione civile le ho lasciato l'usufrutto della mia casa dove vivevamo le ho dato il 20% della società, fra un paio di anni andrà in pensione e sarà autosufficiente, le ho promesso che le verserò altri due anni di contributi. Domani sarà omologata la separazione e partiranno le pratiche per il divorzio




Il tornare single era la bella notizia insomma (per molti in effetti lo è eccome).

Mi spiace tantissimo per tuo figlio.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> dopo i problemi di salute di mia moglie ( aveva un tumore alle ovaie) le sono stato vicino nel ciclo di chemio, dopo le delusioni che avevo avuto e che comunque avrei messo da parte non so chi ricorda la storia vengo a scoprire che mia moglie è stata l'amante di mio cognato ( il marito della sorella che mi ha fottuto un bel po di soldini) per 5 anni ora tutto torna





tommy61 ha detto:


> Le mie figlie non vogliono avere contatto con lei mio figlio dopo la scoperta ha tentato il suicidio per fortuna che l'abbiamo salvato. La sorella di mia moglie sconvolta lo ha cacciato di casa, mia moglie disperata, per fortuna abbiamo fatto una separazione civile le ho lasciato l'usufrutto della mia casa dove vivevamo le ho dato il 20% della società, fra un paio di anni andrà in pensione e sarà autosufficiente, le ho promesso che le verserò altri due anni di contributi. Domani sarà omologata la separazione e partiranno le pratiche per il divorzio


Che tragedia!
Sembra impossibile ora, ma si va oltre


----------



## FataIgnorante (15 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> dopo i problemi di salute di mia moglie ( aveva un tumore alle ovaie) le sono stato vicino nel ciclo di chemio, dopo le delusioni che avevo avuto e che comunque avrei messo da parte non so chi ricorda la storia vengo a scoprire che mia moglie è stata l'amante di mio cognato ( il marito della sorella che mi ha fottuto un bel po di soldini) per 5 anni ora tutto torna


CAZZO, mi dispiace tantissimo..... un abbraccio forte!


----------



## tommy61 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che tragedia!
> Sembra impossibile ora, ma si va oltre


Andare oltre a parole è facile le mie figlie odiano la madre il figlio è depresso io cerco di essere forte ma la delusione dopo 40 anni tra fidanzamento e matrimonio sono forti sembro tranquillo per fortuna ho lasciato l'insegnamento mi dedico al lavoro ma quando mi fermo un pò l'altro ieri mia figlia mi ha misurato la pressione 195 non va bene mi ha prescritto dei farmaci ma la pressione non scende siamo a 175 costante mia figlia vuole che mi ricoveri per un controllo ma io non so


----------



## tommy61 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. Il 20% è un po' pochino, già che c'eri potevi fare il signore vero e dargli il 50%
> 
> Peccato, una occasione persa


Il 20% era la sua quota anche se non ha investito niente ha  lavorato il suo stipendio lo ha interamene versato ha una bella somma nel suo cc


----------



## FataIgnorante (15 Febbraio 2021)

Parlane con un terapista, parlare, verbalizzare, tirare fuori. E' un consiglio. Non rovinarti una parte di vita che ancora hai e che puoi ancora dedicarti vivendo nel dolore (comprensibile). Là fuori c'è ancora tanto.


----------



## Lara3 (15 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> dopo i problemi di salute di mia moglie ( aveva un tumore alle ovaie) le sono stato vicino nel ciclo di chemio, dopo le delusioni che avevo avuto e che comunque avrei messo da parte non so chi ricorda la storia vengo a scoprire che mia moglie è stata l'amante di mio cognato ( il marito della sorella che mi ha fottuto un bel po di soldini) per 5 anni ora tutto torna


Mi dispiace....
Dall’inizio mi sembrava che tua moglie l’avesse fatta grossa, molti minimizzavano e parlavano delle cose belle che sono state tra di voi. Io non ne vedevo, c’era solo l’illusione. Le parole che lei diceva a quell’uomo erano troppo crudeli; una donna che ti vuol bene non le direbbe mai.
Poi con suo cognato !
Come lo hai scoperto ?
L’ha confessato lei o scoperto tu ?
Ma non eravate rimasti che lei era sincera e pentita ?
Perché non ti aveva detto tutto subito ?
Ha tradito te e la sorella ...
Mi dispiace, la vita va avanti, abbi cura della tua salute. Hai ancora molti anni da vivere in serenità.


----------



## Lara3 (15 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Le mie figlie non vogliono avere contatto con lei mio figlio dopo la scoperta ha tentato il suicidio per fortuna che l'abbiamo salvato. La sorella di mia moglie sconvolta lo ha cacciato di casa, mia moglie disperata, per fortuna abbiamo fatto una separazione civile le ho lasciato l'usufrutto della mia casa dove vivevamo le ho dato il 20% della società, fra un paio di anni andrà in pensione e sarà autosufficiente, le ho promesso che le verserò altri due anni di contributi. Domani sarà omologata la separazione e partiranno le pratiche per il divorzio


Mi dispiace, stai vicino a lui, credo che se dovesse veder sereno te si tranquillizzerebbe anche lui.
Un tentativo di suicidio è una richiesta d’aiuto.
Aiutalo a riconquistare la sua serenità.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Il 20% era la sua quota anche se non ha investito niente ha  lavorato il suo stipendio lo ha interamene versato ha una bella somma nel suo cc


Ho capito, ma già che c'eri un gesto forte come il 50% avrebbe fatto più colpo 

Comunque io l'avevo capito già da quelle crociere sempre insieme agli altri 2, che c'era qualcosa che non mi quadrava 

Non lo scrissi a suo tempo per non metterti la pulce nell'orecchio, ma.. Ma.. 

A volte mi spavento di me, da come mi accorgo delle cose


----------



## tommy61 (15 Febbraio 2021)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Parlane con un terapista, parlare, verbalizzare, tirare fuori. E' un consiglio. Non rovinarti una parte di vita che ancora hai e che puoi ancora dedicarti vivendo nel dolore (comprensibile). Là fuori c'è ancora tanto.


In questo momento mi dedico ai miei figli le ragazze hanno ripudiato la madre vivono con me il maschio che era legatissimo alla madre ora la odia io cerco di avere un dialogo civile con mia moglie che mortificata è anche depressa sembra diventata da bella truccata sempre in tiro una ottantenne capelli bianchi stempiata per la chemio per fortuna ha superato tutti i problemi che riguardano la sua salute, mia cognata (sua sorella disperata per quello che è successo), Le ho messo a disposizione un piccolo appartamento visto che stavano in affitto e non sapeva come fare, sono nel pallone completo.


----------



## Lara3 (15 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Le mie figlie non vogliono avere contatto con lei mio figlio dopo la scoperta ha tentato il suicidio per fortuna che l'abbiamo salvato. La sorella di mia moglie sconvolta lo ha cacciato di casa, mia moglie disperata, per fortuna abbiamo fatto una separazione civile le ho lasciato l'usufrutto della mia casa dove vivevamo le ho dato il 20% della società, fra un paio di anni andrà in pensione e sarà autosufficiente, le ho promesso che le verserò altri due anni di contributi. Domani sarà omologata la separazione e partiranno le pratiche per il divorzio


Come hai scoperto di tuo cognato?


----------



## Lara3 (15 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> In questo momento mi dedico ai miei figli le ragazze hanno ripudiato la madre vivono con me il maschio che era legatissimo alla madre ora la odia io cerco di avere un dialogo civile con mia moglie che mortificata è anche depressa sembra diventata da bella truccata sempre in tiro una ottantenne capelli bianchi stempiata per la chemio per fortuna ha superato tutti i problemi che riguardano la sua salute, mia cognata (sua sorella disperata per quello che è successo), Le ho messo a disposizione un piccolo appartamento visto che stavano in affitto e non sapeva come fare, sono nel pallone completo.


Una persona che tradisce marito e la sorella ....non ho parole. 
Ma come ha potuto arrivare a tanto ?
Questo era il motivo per cui aveva sottratto soldi alla società, alla sua famiglia.
Erano per il cognato, non per la sorella. 
Quindi dopo la scoperta dei suoi messaggi lei non ti aveva detto tutta la verità; ha continuato a mentirti dicendo che i soldi erano per la sorella.


----------



## tommy61 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace....
> Dall’inizio mi sembrava che tua moglie l’avesse fatta grossa, molti minimizzavano e parlavano delle cose belle che sono state tra di voi. Io non ne vedevo, c’era solo l’illusione. Le parole che lei diceva a quell’uomo erano troppo crudeli; una donna che ti vuol bene non le direbbe mai.
> Poi con suo cognato !
> Come lo hai scoperto ?
> ...


Ho scoperto che mio cognato che aveva una attività era anche un cliente aveva uno scoperto molto considerevole, io non mi occupavo della contabilità era mia moglie che gestiva tutto noi nella nostra attività abbiamo un solo gestore telefonico non sapevo che i messaggi e tutte le attività venivano memorizzate è stata mia figlia che ha scoperto tutto lei me lo ha tenuto nascosto, anche se con la madre era fredda io credevo che era per via dei messaggi che io avevo scoperto, erano successi un pò di casini, ma che i un certo senso avevamo superato. Io per natura sono stato sempre mattiniero, prima andavo all'università dove insegnavo, il pomeriggio lo passavo in azienda. A gennaio sono andato in pensione, la mattina presto andavo in azienda, cercando un documento, ho scoperto che dal 2014 al 2019 mia moglie ha avuto una relazione con il marito della sorella e questo ha spiegato l'ammanco.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> In questo momento mi dedico ai miei figli le ragazze hanno ripudiato la madre vivono con me il maschio che era legatissimo alla madre ora la odia io cerco di avere un dialogo civile con mia moglie che mortificata è anche depressa sembra diventata da bella truccata sempre in tiro una ottantenne capelli bianchi stempiata per la chemio per fortuna ha superato tutti i problemi che riguardano la sua salute, mia cognata (sua sorella disperata per quello che è successo), Le ho messo a disposizione un piccolo appartamento visto che stavano in affitto e non sapeva come fare, sono nel pallone completo.


Hai messo a disposizione di tua cognata un appartamento?


----------



## Lara3 (15 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che mio cognato che aveva una attività era anche un cliente aveva uno scoperto molto considerevole, io non mi occupavo della contabilità era mia moglie che gestiva tutto noi nella nostra attività abbiamo un solo gestore telefonico non sapevo che i messaggi e tutte le attività venivano memorizzate è stata mia figlia che ha scoperto tutto lei me lo ha tenuto nascosto, anche se con la madre era fredda io credevo che era per via dei messaggi che io avevo scoperto, erano successi un pò di casini, ma che i un certo senso avevamo superato. Io per natura sono stato sempre mattiniero, prima andavo all'università dove insegnavo, il pomeriggio lo passavo in azienda. A gennaio sono andato in pensione, la mattina presto andavo in azienda, cercando un documento, ho scoperto che dal 2014 al 2019 mia moglie ha avuto una relazione con il marito della sorella e questo ha spiegato l'ammanco.


Ricordo bene la storia, non avevo capito quando hai scoperto del cognato.
Eravamo rimasti che tu eri vicino a tua moglie che si doveva curare, dicevi che era pentita e sincera.
Quindi lei ha tenuta nascosta la storia col cognato ancora molto dopo che tu hai scoperto i messaggi con l’altro uomo ?
Ma dopo la prima scoperta non doveva essere sincera e dire tutta la verità ?
Ti aveva mentito ancora dicendo che i soldi erano per la sorella


----------



## tommy61 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Lei ha ammesso tutto, alle domande se era colpa mia se mi sono dedicato troppo al lavoro o altro lei mi ha risposto che mi ha sempre amato ma ha avuto uno scivolone, una volta lo potrei accettare ma 5 anni e quasi un milione di euro di ammanco non sono uno scivolone sono una mancanza di rispetto per un marito che ti è sempre stato fedele, il cognato si è letteralmente dileguato, anche se lo ho denunziato per truffa, un palliativo perchè non possiede niente, i suoi figli che lavoravano nella mia azienda sono stati licenziati. Non voglio avere più niente a che fare con la sua famiglia, ho licenziato il fratello e i nipoti ho resettato tutto, purtroppo la sorella di mia moglie si è trovata suo malgrado in questa situazione è stata sfrattata e le ho messo a diposizione un appartamentino, e la faccio lavorare in azienda part.time

Poverina mi fa pena per avere avuto per marito un mascalzone


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Andare oltre a parole è facile le mie figlie odiano la madre il figlio è depresso io cerco di essere forte ma la delusione dopo 40 anni tra fidanzamento e matrimonio sono forti sembro tranquillo per fortuna ho lasciato l'insegnamento mi dedico al lavoro ma quando mi fermo un pò l'altro ieri mia figlia mi ha misurato la pressione 195 non va bene mi ha prescritto dei farmaci ma la pressione non scende siamo a 175 costante mia figlia vuole che mi ricoveri per un controllo ma io non so


Non sei mica in un forum di ricette di cucina.
Qui sappiamo cosa si passa.


----------



## perplesso (16 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Le mie figlie non vogliono avere contatto con lei mio figlio dopo la scoperta ha tentato il suicidio per fortuna che l'abbiamo salvato. La sorella di mia moglie sconvolta lo ha cacciato di casa, mia moglie disperata, per fortuna abbiamo fatto una separazione civile le ho lasciato l'usufrutto della mia casa dove vivevamo le ho dato il 20% della società, fra un paio di anni andrà in pensione e sarà autosufficiente, le ho promesso che le verserò altri due anni di contributi. Domani sarà omologata la separazione e partiranno le pratiche per il divorzio


insomma se la sono lavorata bene


----------



## perplesso (16 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Lei ha ammesso tutto, alle domande se era colpa mia se mi sono dedicato troppo al lavoro o altro lei mi ha risposto che mi ha sempre amato ma ha avuto uno scivolone, una volta lo potrei accettare ma 5 anni e quasi un milione di euro di ammanco non sono uno scivolone sono una mancanza di rispetto per un marito che ti è sempre stato fedele, il cognato si è letteralmente dileguato, anche se lo ho denunziato per truffa, un palliativo perchè non possiede niente, i suoi figli che lavoravano nella mia azienda sono stati licenziati. Non voglio avere più niente a che fare con la sua famiglia, ho licenziato il fratello e i nipoti ho resettato tutto, purtroppo la sorella di mia moglie si è trovata suo malgrado in questa situazione è stata sfrattata e le ho messo a diposizione un appartamentino, e la faccio lavorare in azienda part.time
> 
> Poverina mi fa pena per avere avuto per marito un mascalzone


per truffa si va in gabbia, non è poco.    capisco la rabbia ed immagino che chi è stato licenziato possa anche abbozzare, ma di sti tempi se dovessero impugnarti il licenziamento, te li devi riprendere.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Hai messo a disposizione di tua cognata un appartamento?


Certo!
E gli ha anche abbonato i quattrini che il marito gli ha fregato, magari per metterli tra le puppore di qualche entreneuse nei night

Ci vogliono uomini di struttura per queste scelte qui, mica uomini di burro


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo!
> E gli ha anche abbonato i quattrini che il marito gli ha fregato, magari per metterli tra le puppore di qualche entreneuse nei night
> 
> Ci vogliono uomini di struttura per queste scelte qui, mica uomini di burro


Sono uomini rari, non c'è che dire, stupiscono sempre.


----------



## JON (16 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> dopo i problemi di salute di mia moglie ( aveva un tumore alle ovaie) le sono stato vicino nel ciclo di chemio, dopo le delusioni che avevo avuto e che comunque avrei messo da parte non so chi ricorda la storia vengo a scoprire che mia *moglie è stata l'amante di mio cognato* ( il marito della sorella che mi ha fottuto un bel po di soldini) per 5 anni ora tutto torna


Cavolo, mi ha sorpreso.
Ero convinto che la sua solerzia dipendesse esclusivamente dalla dipendenza nei confronti della sorella. Dopotutto era più che plausibile, invece era il cognatino...o entrambi


----------



## ionio36 (17 Febbraio 2021)

A 60 anni si può ancora guardare avanti,piangere sul latte versato non serve. Sei stato bravo a non odiare, in particolare tua moglie. Hai delle buone basi per ripartire con più serenità.


----------



## zanna1 (17 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che mio cognato che aveva una attività era anche un cliente aveva uno scoperto molto considerevole, io non mi occupavo della contabilità era mia moglie che gestiva tutto noi nella nostra attività abbiamo un solo gestore telefonico non sapevo che i messaggi e tutte le attività venivano memorizzate è stata mia figlia che ha scoperto tutto lei me lo ha tenuto nascosto, anche se con la madre era fredda io credevo che era per via dei messaggi che io avevo scoperto, erano successi un pò di casini, ma che i un certo senso avevamo superato. Io per natura sono stato sempre mattiniero, prima andavo all'università dove insegnavo, il pomeriggio lo passavo in azienda. A gennaio sono andato in pensione, la mattina presto andavo in azienda, cercando un documento, ho scoperto che dal 2014 al 2019 mia moglie ha avuto una relazione con il marito della sorella e questo ha spiegato l'ammanco.





ionio36 ha detto:


> A 60 anni si può ancora guardare avanti,piangere sul latte versato non serve. Sei stato bravo a non odiare, in particolare tua moglie. Hai delle buone basi per ripartire con più serenità.


Quindi in soldoni la signora ha una relazione con cognato dal 2014 al 2019 (compresi i soldi) poi nel 2020 esce fuori una infatuazione "virtuale".
La figlia scopre probabilmente le 1^ "sbandata" e tace lui scopre la 2^ sbandata e sbrocca venendo coperto di insulti e contumelie da parte della prole ... lei ha problemi di salute e lui gli stà vicino ,,, poi lui scopre pure la 1^ "sbandata" col cognato e soldi ... mecojoni se po di?
Non penso si tratti di piangere sul latte versato è proprio che le @@ girano a mille e che ca22o!


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Febbraio 2021)

zanna1 ha detto:


> Quindi in soldoni la signora ha una relazione con cognato dal 2014 al 2019 (compresi i soldi) poi nel 2020 esce fuori una infatuazione "virtuale".
> La figlia scopre probabilmente le 1^ "sbandata" e tace lui scopre la 2^ sbandata e sbrocca venendo coperto di insulti e contumelie da parte della prole ... lei ha problemi di salute e lui gli stà vicino ,,, poi lui scopre pure la 1^ "sbandata" col cognato e soldi ... mecojoni se po di?
> Non penso si tratti di piangere sul latte versato è proprio che le @@ girano a mille e che ca22o!


si pero i soldi che mancavano !avrebbe dovuto accorgersene già da tempo


----------



## ionio36 (17 Febbraio 2021)

zanna1 ha detto:


> Quindi in soldoni la signora ha una relazione con cognato dal 2014 al 2019 (compresi i soldi) poi nel 2020 esce fuori una infatuazione "virtuale".
> La figlia scopre probabilmente le 1^ "sbandata" e tace lui scopre la 2^ sbandata e sbrocca venendo coperto di insulti e contumelie da parte della prole ... lei ha problemi di salute e lui gli stà vicino ,,, poi lui scopre pure la 1^ "sbandata" col cognato e soldi ... mecojoni se po di?
> Non penso si tratti di piangere sul latte versato è proprio che le @@ girano a mille e che ca22o!


A 60 anni, non si può perdere ulteriore tempo inutilmente. Come scriveva Alda Merini,la miglior vendetta, è la propria felicità.


----------



## zanna1 (17 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si pero i soldi che mancavano !avrebbe dovuto accorgersene già da tempo


La contabilità la seguiva lei e se non ci sono problemi di liquidità palesi ogni decente contabile può fare tutti i magheggi che gli pare senza essere sgamato


ionio36 ha detto:


> A 60 anni, non si può perdere ulteriore tempo inutilmente. Come scriveva Alda Merini,la miglior vendetta, è la propria felicità.


Già ma vedi a 60 anni in *sei mesi* ha scoperto che la moglie ha tradito nell'ordine:
1- il suo stesso sangue (sorella che non sappiamo se ne fosse a conoscenza o quantomeno sospettasse qualcosa perchè il fatto di sbattere fuori casa il marito dopo lo scoppio della bomba può essere tranquillamente un salvare le apparenze - secondo me);
2- Tommy61 vilipeso e calpestato nello scambio di amorosi sensi con il "virtuale" (derubricato a semplice chiacchericcio e voglia di sentirsi apprezzata) e prima usato indirettamente per soldi dal cognato;
3- la famiglia che Tommy61 e lei hanno creato (non dimentico che all'inizio è stato sommerso di insulti dai pargoli senza apparentemente battere ciglio da parte di lei);
4- figli che sono stati "costretti" perchè ignari dei fatti (tranne una) a prendere le parti della madre contro Tommy61 e che invece oggi odiano (come riportato) e con il figlio che tenta il suicidio;
5- l'azienda creata per i figli che rischia di andare per aria a causa delle regalie al cognato (1 milione quanto lo vedrò mai 1 milione ...);
6- fratello e nipoti licenziati più per rabbia che per necessità;
7- se me so dimenticato qualcosa ditemelo che aggiungo .... basta che non scrivete che lei ha tradito lei ...
La storia qui raccontata in tutta onestà spero che sia un colossale fake perchè tutto è stato svelato in soli fottutissimi 6 mesi. Un tempo talmente pieno di cose talmente gravi per bastano per due o tre vite. Lui invece se le è dovute sciroppare in soli sei mesi. Ma scherziamo?
Chi frequenta il forum ha mai dovuto passare tutto questo? Quanti di noi per molto meno hanno gettato la spugna non esiste vendetta per tali cose occorre essere saldi e non farsi portare via da un coccolone questo si che tanto non vale la pena.
Vedi come le cose cambiano? Ad ogni azione corrispondono conseguenze e se lei è riuscita ad inanellare tante di quelle ca22ate che la metà bastano poi non dovrebbe stupirsi che le persone cambiano. Non tutti/e hanno lo stomaco di mandare in vacca tutto per attacchi di manico/fregna dei rispettivi ma il tarlo c'è e lavora sempre (rimango sbigottito quando mi si dice il mio matrimonio non è come prima ... sob ... Sarà mica che hai tradito e lui/lei lo ha scoperto? Forse non vuole o non può sbatterti fuori ma oramai siete due estranei fattetene una ca22o di ragione perchè la cagata, con tutte le giustificazioni che ti puoi inventare, l'hai fatta te).
Poi. sempre che Tommy61 non abbia scritto panzane che a questo punto spero abbia fatto, si tira avanti senza scomodare ne Merini ne altri.


----------



## ionio36 (17 Febbraio 2021)

zanna1 ha detto:


> La contabilità la seguiva lei e se non ci sono problemi di liquidità palesi ogni decente contabile può fare tutti i magheggi che gli pare senza essere sgamato
> 
> Già ma vedi a 60 anni in *sei mesi* ha scoperto che la moglie ha tradito nell'ordine:
> 1- il suo stesso sangue (sorella che non sappiamo se ne fosse a conoscenza o quantomeno sospettasse qualcosa perchè il fatto di sbattere fuori casa il marito dopo lo scoppio della bomba può essere tranquillamente un salvare le apparenze - secondo me);
> ...


Noi non siamo fatti di "realtà"-siamo fatti "della nostra realtà",se ci lasciamo vincere dalla tristezza,legittima anche (in questo caso ancor di più),non ci facciamo un favore. Quindi ben lungi dal capire il suo stato d'animo,in ogni caso lo vedo già ripartito con il piede giusto. I soldi sono il problema"minore",è la salute della sua famiglia ed in primis la sua la cosa più importante. Una cosa che sarebbe da capire,è perché ha licenziato i suoi nipoti! Era proprio necessario?


----------



## zanna1 (17 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Noi non siamo fatti di "realtà"-siamo fatti "della nostra realtà",se ci lasciamo vincere dalla tristezza,legittima anche (in questo caso ancor di più),non ci facciamo un favore. Quindi ben lungi dal capire il suo stato d'animo,in ogni caso lo vedo già ripartito con il piede giusto. I soldi sono il problema"minore",è la salute della sua famiglia ed in primis la sua la cosa più importante. Una cosa che sarebbe da capire,è perché ha licenziato i suoi nipoti! Era proprio necessario?


Presumo per rabbia. Noi non siamo nemmeno Gesù Cristo


----------



## Lara3 (17 Febbraio 2021)

zanna1 ha detto:


> Quindi in soldoni la signora ha una relazione con cognato dal 2014 al 2019 (compresi i soldi) poi nel 2020 esce fuori una infatuazione "virtuale".
> La figlia scopre probabilmente le 1^ "sbandata" e tace lui scopre la 2^ sbandata e sbrocca venendo coperto di insulti e contumelie da parte della prole ... lei ha problemi di salute e lui gli stà vicino ,,, poi lui scopre pure la 1^ "sbandata" col cognato e soldi ... mecojoni se po di?
> Non penso si tratti di piangere sul latte versato è proprio che le @@ girano a mille e che ca22o!


Ci sono tutti i presupposti che le sbandate della moglie siano molte di più.


----------



## patroclo (17 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> A 60 anni sono ritornato single


Dopo tutto quello che ho letto la vedrei come una grande vittoria.
Mi sembra che hai tutti gli strumenti per farti una vita come vuoi...in bocca al lupo
Come sta il tuo ragazzo?


----------



## Lara3 (17 Febbraio 2021)

zanna1 ha detto:


> La contabilità la seguiva lei e se non ci sono problemi di liquidità palesi ogni decente contabile può fare tutti i magheggi che gli pare senza essere sgamato
> 
> Già ma vedi a 60 anni in *sei mesi* ha scoperto che la moglie ha tradito nell'ordine:
> 1- il suo stesso sangue (sorella che non sappiamo se ne fosse a conoscenza o quantomeno sospettasse qualcosa perchè il fatto di sbattere fuori casa il marito dopo lo scoppio della bomba può essere tranquillamente un salvare le apparenze - secondo me);
> ...


Quoto tutto; aggiungo tradimento di lei anche verso i figli. Il milione è stato sottratto ai figli alla fine dei conti.


----------



## ionio36 (18 Febbraio 2021)

zanna1 ha detto:


> La contabilità la seguiva lei e se non ci sono problemi di liquidità palesi ogni decente contabile può fare tutti i magheggi che gli pare senza essere sgamato
> 
> Già ma vedi a 60 anni in *sei mesi* ha scoperto che la moglie ha tradito nell'ordine:
> 1- il suo stesso sangue (sorella che non sappiamo se ne fosse a conoscenza o quantomeno sospettasse qualcosa perchè il fatto di sbattere fuori casa il marito dopo lo scoppio della bomba può essere tranquillamente un salvare le apparenze - secondo me);
> ...


Hai ragione,ho anche cercato su Wikipedia,qualche tua citazione e non ho trovato nulla purtroppo! Solo per questo ho scomodato la Alda.Ti chiedo scusa.


----------



## zanna1 (18 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Hai ragione,ho anche cercato su Wikipedia,qualche tua citazione e non ho trovato nulla purtroppo! Solo per questo ho scomodato la Alda.Ti chiedo scusa.


Ossignur non mi pare di aver ravanato su wiki alla ricerca di qualche dotta citazione da inserire in qualche post ... ma probabilmente ho capito male io


----------



## Lenny (19 Febbraio 2021)

Ho sempre sognato di scrivere un libro, ma da dove iniziare? serve una storia forte. 
Ma qua c'è tutto!, i soldi, il sesso, la malattia, manca il morto ma con il tentato suicidio del figlio (che si scoprirà nei prossimi capitoli essere gay e morbosamente dipendente dalla figura materna) ci siamo vicini, la piccola attività che diventa azienda, gli intrighi finanziari, poi con un flashback diciamo a metà libro, l'incontro tra il nostro eroe e la quella che diventerà sua futura moglie (scopriamo una donna di umili origini, una famiglia disastrata...vabbè non voglio svelarvi troppo), i figli, i capovolgimenti di fronte, e poi uno scricchiolìo diciamo verso i 3/4 del libro, una pietra che rotola e che si trasforma in valanga, la scoperta del tradimento, le bugie, i soldi spariti, i ladri in famiglia, pagina dopo pagina tutta una vita che va in pezzi, il nostro eroe circondato da traditori, ladri, da una miseria umana che porta il lettore a farsi delle domande sulla sua stessa vita, un pò come quando leggi un horror e poi la sera hai paura ad andare anche nel bagno di casa tua..... ma è un best seller! Mi metto subito al lavoro! 
Tommy perdonami l'ironia, so che non ne hai bisogno. Dài che sei quasi alla fine, il peggio è passato, ne uscirai un pò ammaccato ma vincente.


----------



## ionio36 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Ti invidio, io ci ho provato, ma al 1° capitolo avevo capito che non ero portato per questa attività, ma per altre cose comunque appaganti per me. Tanti auguri a te ed a Tommy. Al quale purtroppo non posso nessun consiglio personale efficace, se non: leggi molto,anche poesie è l'unica cosa che ti posso dire, forse ne trarrai  beneficio.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2021)

Lenny ha detto:


> Ho sempre sognato di scrivere un libro, ma da dove iniziare? serve una storia forte.
> Ma qua c'è tutto!, i soldi, il sesso, la malattia, manca il morto ma con il tentato suicidio del figlio (che si scoprirà nei prossimi capitoli essere gay e morbosamente dipendente dalla figura materna) ci siamo vicini, la piccola attività che diventa azienda, gli intrighi finanziari, poi con un flashback diciamo a metà libro, l'incontro tra il nostro eroe e la quella che diventerà sua futura moglie (scopriamo una donna di umili origini, una famiglia disastrata...vabbè non voglio svelarvi troppo), i figli, i capovolgimenti di fronte, e poi uno scricchiolìo diciamo verso i 3/4 del libro, una pietra che rotola e che si trasforma in valanga, la scoperta del tradimento, le bugie, i soldi spariti, i ladri in famiglia, pagina dopo pagina tutta una vita che va in pezzi, il nostro eroe circondato da traditori, ladri, da una miseria umana che porta il lettore a farsi delle domande sulla sua stessa vita, un pò come quando leggi un horror e poi la sera hai paura ad andare anche nel bagno di casa tua..... ma è un best seller! Mi metto subito al lavoro!
> Tommy perdonami l'ironia, so che non ne hai bisogno. Dài che sei quasi alla fine, il peggio è passato, ne uscirai un pò ammaccato ma vincente.


Ieri ho seguito una intervista con Nicola Lagioia che ha raccontato del delitto Varani nel suo La città di vivi.
Diceva che una storia del genere (il suo “romanzo“ inizia con Foffo che confessa l’omicidio di uno sconosciuto mentre in auto con il padre e il fratello sta andando al funerale dello zio...) sarebbe stata rifiutata da qualsiasi editor se non fosse accaduta realmente.
A volte qui ricerchiamo una coerenza letteraria dei personaggi e dei racconti che la vita non sempre ha.


----------



## tommy61 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Scusate l'assenza in questo momento sono molto vicino a mio figlio l'ho responsabilizzato in azienda, ho licenziato tutti i parenti di mia moglie perchè sapevano addirittura il fratello mio dipendente e ex amico l'aveva ripresa a me hanno tenuto tutto nascosto, non avevo mai controllato lei non ha mai dimostrato disagio nei miei confronti, certo non sono perfetto, insegnare all'università gestire una azienda che è nata per dare lavoro alla sua famiglia disastrata ma che è cresciuta in un modo che nessuno si aspettava. Ho dato un punto fuori tutti, pensione ho 38 anni di contributi, la settimana scorsa abbiamo omologato la separazione, lei i fatto non possiede niente, le sue quote societarie li hanno comprati le mie due figlie, ho ceduto il 20% a mio figlio, ho intenzione a fine anno fiscale di cedere tutto, purtroppo non è un libro è la realtà. Quanto ti rendi conto che la persona che hai al tuo fianco tutti quelli che ti circondano, ti sfruttano solo per i soldi, ti accorgi che in realtà hai costruito un castello di sabbia

Non cerco risposte perchè non cene sono, mia moglie è distrutta, davanti al giudice non ha detto niente, ha pianto come ina bambina, alla domanda dopo perchè, non ha risposto, non volevo farti del male. MI hai mai amato? Più della mia vita, allora perchè? non lo so, ma chi cazzo ho sposato, ti ho sempre amato, ho fatto tre figli con te, tu non c'entri ero io che ho avuto problemi, ma non ti fotti tuo cognato, il marito della tua sorellina, una scopata ci poteva stare, ma una relazione con soldi che hai tolto ai tuoi figli, pianto e nessuna risposta, cosa dovevo fare, visto che è tutto venuto fuori.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Non cerco risposte perchè non cene sono, mia moglie è distrutta, davanti al giudice non ha detto niente, ha pianto come ina bambina, alla domanda dopo perchè, non ha risposto, non volevo farti del male. MI hai mai amato? Più della mia vita, allora perchè? non lo so, ma chi cazzo ho sposato, ti ho sempre amato, ho fatto tre figli con te, tu non c'entri ero io che ho avuto problemi, ma non ti fotti tuo cognato, il marito della tua sorellina, una scopata ci poteva stare, ma una relazione con soldi che hai tolto ai tuoi figli, pianto e nessuna risposta, cosa dovevo fare, visto che è tutto venuto fuori.


Ma questi post li detti?


----------



## Skorpio (21 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Scusate l'assenza in questo momento sono molto vicino a mio figlio l'ho responsabilizzato in azienda, ho licenziato tutti i parenti di mia moglie perchè sapevano addirittura il fratello mio dipendente e ex amico l'aveva ripresa a me hanno tenuto tutto nascosto, non avevo mai controllato lei non ha mai dimostrato disagio nei miei confronti, certo non sono perfetto, insegnare all'università gestire una azienda che è nata per dare lavoro alla sua famiglia disastrata ma che è cresciuta in un modo che nessuno si aspettava. Ho dato un punto fuori tutti, pensione ho 38 anni di contributi, la settimana scorsa abbiamo omologato la separazione, lei i fatto non possiede niente, le sue quote societarie li hanno comprati le mie due figlie, ho ceduto il 20% a mio figlio, ho intenzione a fine anno fiscale di cedere tutto, purtroppo non è un libro è la realtà. Quanto ti rendi conto che la persona che hai al tuo fianco tutti quelli che ti circondano, ti sfruttano solo per i soldi, ti accorgi che in realtà hai costruito un castello di sabbia


Certo in casa vostra comprate e vendete tra di voi quote societarie così come a monopoli si comprano e si vendono Corso Magellano o Largo Colombo.. 

Andate più volte dal commercialista che a fare la spesa


----------



## Skorpio (21 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Scusate l'assenza in questo momento sono molto vicino a mio figlio l'ho responsabilizzato in azienda, ho licenziato tutti i parenti di mia moglie


Come liquidazione gli hai dato gli assegni fasulli di tuo cognato?


----------



## ionio36 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo in casa vostra comprate e vendete tra di voi quote societarie così come a monopoli si comprano e si vendono Corso Magellano o Largo Colombo..
> 
> Andate più volte dal commercialista che a fare la spesa


Cosa c'entra?
Questo è un aspetto,poi se vuole ci racconterà, come ha fatto in questi 
anni a non avere nemmeno un sentore! Vista la grandezza della cosa


----------



## Lara3 (21 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Non cerco risposte perchè non cene sono, mia moglie è distrutta, davanti al giudice non ha detto niente, ha pianto come ina bambina, alla domanda dopo perchè, non ha risposto, non volevo farti del male. MI hai mai amato? Più della mia vita, allora perchè? non lo so, ma chi cazzo ho sposato, ti ho sempre amato, ho fatto tre figli con te, tu non c'entri ero io che ho avuto problemi, ma non ti fotti tuo cognato, il marito della tua sorellina, una scopata ci poteva stare, ma una relazione con soldi che hai tolto ai tuoi figli, pianto e nessuna risposta, cosa dovevo fare, visto che è tutto venuto fuori.


Piange per il benessere che è venuto meno.
Per il bancomat che per la prima volta non dispensa più soldi a volontà.
Piangere sono capaci tutti; anche quelli che sottraggono un milione ai propri figli.
Io al tuo posto mi arrabbierei dopo tutto quello che ha fatto che venga a dire che ti ama.
Era sincera quando diceva quelle cose all’amico sul chat. Nessuno la obbligava di dire cose cosi tremendi, ma le ha dette.
Perché erano vere. Non per farsi bella con lui, ma perché era la verità.
Nessuno sottrae un milione alla persona che ama.
Anche dopo la prima scoperta piangeva ma non è stata sincera per dirti che quella chat era solo la punta dell’iceberg.
Concentrati sulla tua salute e del tuo figlio.
Trova la serenità accanto ad un’altra donna.
Mi dispiace dirtelo ma tua moglie non ha avuto un briciolo di pietà nei tuoi confronti.


----------



## tommy61 (21 Febbraio 2021)

No siamo andati dal notaio le azioni non si comprano al supermercato, mio cognato ha una denunzia per truffa, anche se non possiede niente quindi i soldi me li posso dimenticare, non mi sono accorto di niente perchè loro si vedevano di mattina io la mattina ero sempre impegnato, lei si allontanava dall'azienda per andare a sbrigare faccende, invece si incontravano nella casa di campagna, non era una relazione vera e propria, ogni tanto si incontravano, la cosa è andata avanti per a sentire lei solo un anno, anche se io dai messaggi suppongo che si è protratta almeno 4 anni. La scoperta è stata casuale noi avevamo un contratto telefonico con tim, mia figlia è stata contattata da Vodafon che ha fatto un'offerta vantaggiosa, dandoci oltre alle sim 4 smartphon in comodato, quindi ho preso quello di mia moglie e lo ho sostituito, ho aperto whatsapp ho visto delle cose che non mi hanno convinto, sono andato da un tecnico e ha ripristinato un pò di conversazioni, mi sono fatto mandare dal tim tutti i tabulati e ho notato che da tre anni c'era una fitta corrispondenza tra lei e mio cognato non c'erano i testi dei messaggi ma erano tanti, più le chiamate, insospettito ho iniziato a indagare e ho scoperto la triste verità, la cosa che mi ha dato fastidio era che il fratello, che lavorava per me io credevo un amico lo sapeva e aveva parlato con la sorella, facendo finire la loro storia circa un anno fa, ma ormai il danno era stato fatto, messa alle strette ha confessato, mia figlia era a casa, ha sentito tutto. Quando ho chiesto la separazione la figlia grande e il maschio volevano sapere il perchè al che la piccola ha vuotato il sacco, io non volevo, infatti ho litigato con lei, il maschio è si è rifugiato in camera sua e ha vuotato uno scatolo di luminol un barbiturico che la piccola prende in minime dosi per l'epilessia (mezza pillola) e una confezione di valium, la sera, mia figlia doveva prendere la pillolina e non le trovava mio figlio si era chiuso a chiave in camera e non rispondeva, in parole povere lo abbiamo salvato per miracolo. Mia moglie si è sentita in colpa e ha avuto un collasso .Questa purtroppo è la storia. Io da quasi trent'anni non fumavo ho ripreso alla grande un pacchetto non basta la pressione alle stelle, non dormo bene da un paio di mesi, speriamo che passi.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> No siamo andati dal notaio le azioni non si comprano al supermercato, mio cognato ha una denunzia per truffa, anche se non possiede niente quindi i soldi me li posso dimenticare, non mi sono accorto di niente perchè loro si vedevano di mattina io la mattina ero sempre impegnato, lei si allontanava dall'azienda per andare a sbrigare faccende, invece si incontravano nella casa di campagna, non era una relazione vera e propria, ogni tanto si incontravano, la cosa è andata avanti per a sentire lei solo un anno, anche se io dai messaggi suppongo che si è protratta almeno 4 anni. La scoperta è stata casuale noi avevamo un contratto telefonico con tim, mia figlia è stata contattata da Vodafon che ha fatto un'offerta vantaggiosa, dandoci oltre alle sim 4 smartphon in comodato, quindi ho preso quello di mia moglie e lo ho sostituito, ho aperto whatsapp ho visto delle cose che non mi hanno convinto, sono andato da un tecnico e ha ripristinato un pò di conversazioni, mi sono fatto mandare dal tim tutti i tabulati e ho notato che da tre anni c'era una fitta corrispondenza tra lei e mio cognato non c'erano i testi dei messaggi ma erano tanti, più le chiamate, insospettito ho iniziato a indagare e ho scoperto la triste verità, la cosa che mi ha dato fastidio era che il fratello, che lavorava per me io credevo un amico lo sapeva e aveva parlato con la sorella, facendo finire la loro storia circa un anno fa, ma ormai il danno era stato fatto, messa alle strette ha confessato, mia figlia era a casa, ha sentito tutto. Quando ho chiesto la separazione la figlia grande e il maschio volevano sapere il perchè al che la piccola ha vuotato il sacco, io non volevo, infatti ho litigato con lei, il maschio è si è rifugiato in camera sua e ha vuotato uno scatolo di luminol un barbiturico che la piccola prende in minime dosi per l'epilessia (mezza pillola) e una confezione di valium, la sera, mia figlia doveva prendere la pillolina e non le trovava mio figlio si era chiuso a chiave in camera e non rispondeva, in parole povere lo abbiamo salvato per miracolo. Mia moglie si è sentita in colpa e ha avuto un collasso .Questa purtroppo è la storia. Io da quasi trent'anni non fumavo ho ripreso alla grande un pacchetto non basta la pressione alle stelle, non dormo bene da un paio di mesi, speriamo che passi.


Ma cosa insegni?


----------



## Lara3 (21 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> No siamo andati dal notaio le azioni non si comprano al supermercato, mio cognato ha una denunzia per truffa, anche se non possiede niente quindi i soldi me li posso dimenticare, non mi sono accorto di niente perchè loro si vedevano di mattina io la mattina ero sempre impegnato, lei si allontanava dall'azienda per andare a sbrigare faccende, invece si incontravano nella casa di campagna, non era una relazione vera e propria, ogni tanto si incontravano, la cosa è andata avanti per a sentire lei solo un anno, anche se io dai messaggi suppongo che si è protratta almeno 4 anni. La scoperta è stata casuale noi avevamo un contratto telefonico con tim, mia figlia è stata contattata da Vodafon che ha fatto un'offerta vantaggiosa, dandoci oltre alle sim 4 smartphon in comodato, quindi ho preso quello di mia moglie e lo ho sostituito, ho aperto whatsapp ho visto delle cose che non mi hanno convinto, sono andato da un tecnico e ha ripristinato un pò di conversazioni, mi sono fatto mandare dal tim tutti i tabulati e ho notato che da tre anni c'era una fitta corrispondenza tra lei e mio cognato non c'erano i testi dei messaggi ma erano tanti, più le chiamate, insospettito ho iniziato a indagare e ho scoperto la triste verità, la cosa che mi ha dato fastidio era che il fratello, che lavorava per me io credevo un amico lo sapeva e aveva parlato con la sorella, facendo finire la loro storia circa un anno fa, ma ormai il danno era stato fatto, messa alle strette ha confessato, mia figlia era a casa, ha sentito tutto. Quando ho chiesto la separazione la figlia grande e il maschio volevano sapere il perchè al che la piccola ha vuotato il sacco, io non volevo, infatti ho litigato con lei, il maschio è si è rifugiato in camera sua e ha vuotato uno scatolo di luminol un barbiturico che la piccola prende in minime dosi per l'epilessia (mezza pillola) e una confezione di valium, la sera, mia figlia doveva prendere la pillolina e non le trovava mio figlio si era chiuso a chiave in camera e non rispondeva, in parole povere lo abbiamo salvato per miracolo. Mia moglie si è sentita in colpa e ha avuto un collasso .Questa purtroppo è la storia. Io da quasi trent'anni non fumavo ho ripreso alla grande un pacchetto non basta la pressione alle stelle, non dormo bene da un paio di mesi, speriamo che passi.


Continua a mentirti.... 
ti dice un anno mentre tu trovi una fitta corrispondenza che dura parecchi anni , oltre al milione sottratto in più anni.
Ha tradito te, i vostri figli e sua sorella.
Insomma troppo. 
Pensa ad altro, lavoro, relazioni sociali.
Lo so che sembra prematuro, ma credo che la conoscenza di una donna che ti vuole bene sarebbe terapeutico per te.
Ma io non racconterei cosa ti è successo, non all’inizio. 
Il tuo fidarsi troppo, la tua generosità potrebbe essere un invito ad approfittarsi (per un genere di persone come tua ex moglie ).
Buona fortuna


----------



## Rosarose (21 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> No siamo andati dal notaio le azioni non si comprano al supermercato, mio cognato ha una denunzia per truffa, anche se non possiede niente quindi i soldi me li posso dimenticare, non mi sono accorto di niente perchè loro si vedevano di mattina io la mattina ero sempre impegnato, lei si allontanava dall'azienda per andare a sbrigare faccende, invece si incontravano nella casa di campagna, non era una relazione vera e propria, ogni tanto si incontravano, la cosa è andata avanti per a sentire lei solo un anno, anche se io dai messaggi suppongo che si è protratta almeno 4 anni. La scoperta è stata casuale noi avevamo un contratto telefonico con tim, mia figlia è stata contattata da Vodafon che ha fatto un'offerta vantaggiosa, dandoci oltre alle sim 4 smartphon in comodato, quindi ho preso quello di mia moglie e lo ho sostituito, ho aperto whatsapp ho visto delle cose che non mi hanno convinto, sono andato da un tecnico e ha ripristinato un pò di conversazioni, mi sono fatto mandare dal tim tutti i tabulati e ho notato che da tre anni c'era una fitta corrispondenza tra lei e mio cognato non c'erano i testi dei messaggi ma erano tanti, più le chiamate, insospettito ho iniziato a indagare e ho scoperto la triste verità, la cosa che mi ha dato fastidio era che il fratello, che lavorava per me io credevo un amico lo sapeva e aveva parlato con la sorella, facendo finire la loro storia circa un anno fa, ma ormai il danno era stato fatto, messa alle strette ha confessato, mia figlia era a casa, ha sentito tutto. Quando ho chiesto la separazione la figlia grande e il maschio volevano sapere il perchè al che la piccola ha vuotato il sacco, io non volevo, infatti ho litigato con lei, il maschio è si è rifugiato in camera sua e ha vuotato uno scatolo di luminol un barbiturico che la piccola prende in minime dosi per l'epilessia (mezza pillola) e una confezione di valium, la sera, mia figlia doveva prendere la pillolina e non le trovava mio figlio si era chiuso a chiave in camera e non rispondeva, in parole povere lo abbiamo salvato per miracolo. Mia moglie si è sentita in colpa e ha avuto un collasso .Questa purtroppo è la storia. Io da quasi trent'anni non fumavo ho ripreso alla grande un pacchetto non basta la pressione alle stelle, non dormo bene da un paio di mesi, speriamo che passi.


Quello che ti è successo, è così grave, così forte,  che l'unica cosa che mi sento di dirti è fatti aiutare, digerire tutte queste tristissine vicissitudini da solo è una impresa titanica!
Hai tutta la mia solidarietà.
Ricordati che passata la bufera, la vita continua.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Lara3 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Quello che ti è successo, è così grave, così forte,  che l'unica cosa che mi sento di dirti è fatti aiutare, digerire tutte queste tristissine vicissitudini da solo è una impresa titanica!
> Hai tutta la mia solidarietà.
> Ricordati che passata la bufera, la vita continua.
> In bocca al lupo.


Quello che mi sento di dirgli anche io.


----------



## Martes (21 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> il tuo fidarsi troppo, la tua generosità potrebbe essere un invito ad approfittarsi (per un genere di persone come tua ex moglie ).


 ci manca anche questo


----------



## Marjanna (21 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Lo so che sembra prematuro, ma credo che *la conoscenza di una donna che ti vuole bene* sarebbe terapeutico per te.


E dove la vendono, all'Iperlando?


----------



## ionio36 (22 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> No siamo andati dal notaio le azioni non si comprano al supermercato, mio cognato ha una denunzia per truffa, anche se non possiede niente quindi i soldi me li posso dimenticare, non mi sono accorto di niente perchè loro si vedevano di mattina io la mattina ero sempre impegnato, lei si allontanava dall'azienda per andare a sbrigare faccende, invece si incontravano nella casa di campagna, non era una relazione vera e propria, ogni tanto si incontravano, la cosa è andata avanti per a sentire lei solo un anno, anche se io dai messaggi suppongo che si è protratta almeno 4 anni. La scoperta è stata casuale noi avevamo un contratto telefonico con tim, mia figlia è stata contattata da Vodafon che ha fatto un'offerta vantaggiosa, dandoci oltre alle sim 4 smartphon in comodato, quindi ho preso quello di mia moglie e lo ho sostituito, ho aperto whatsapp ho visto delle cose che non mi hanno convinto, sono andato da un tecnico e ha ripristinato un pò di conversazioni, mi sono fatto mandare dal tim tutti i tabulati e ho notato che da tre anni c'era una fitta corrispondenza tra lei e mio cognato non c'erano i testi dei messaggi ma erano tanti, più le chiamate, insospettito ho iniziato a indagare e ho scoperto la triste verità, la cosa che mi ha dato fastidio era che il fratello, che lavorava per me io credevo un amico lo sapeva e aveva parlato con la sorella, facendo finire la loro storia circa un anno fa, ma ormai il danno era stato fatto, messa alle strette ha confessato, mia figlia era a casa, ha sentito tutto. Quando ho chiesto la separazione la figlia grande e il maschio volevano sapere il perchè al che la piccola ha vuotato il sacco, io non volevo, infatti ho litigato con lei, il maschio è si è rifugiato in camera sua e ha vuotato uno scatolo di luminol un barbiturico che la piccola prende in minime dosi per l'epilessia (mezza pillola) e una confezione di valium, la sera, mia figlia doveva prendere la pillolina e non le trovava mio figlio si era chiuso a chiave in camera e non rispondeva, in parole povere lo abbiamo salvato per miracolo. Mia moglie si è sentita in colpa e ha avuto un collasso .Questa purtroppo è la storia. Io da quasi trent'anni non fumavo ho ripreso alla grande un pacchetto non basta la pressione alle stelle, non dormo bene da un paio di mesi, speriamo che passi.


Prendi e vai a camminare, mare montagna,quello che vuoi, ma riappacificati con te stesso. Il problema non è più suo, ma tuo. Ti ha caricato la schiena con il peso. Lei che si arrangi (anche se rimane la madre dei tuoi figli, che in futuro dovranno riprendere il rapporto).


----------



## Lara3 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E dove la vendono, all'Iperlando?


Era un invito a non chiudersi al mondo esterno. Una chiusura verso le donne non gioverebbe. Se invece dovesse incontrare una donna che gli vuole bene sarebbe un balsamo per la sua anima ferita. 
Pensare sempre a quello che è successo gli fa male, la salute ci risente, meglio trovare qualcuno con cui riprendere a sorridere.
Con me ha funzionato.
Oppure che coltivi un hobby, qualsiasi cosa da distrarsi.


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Scusate l'assenza in questo momento sono molto vicino a mio figlio l'ho responsabilizzato in azienda, ho licenziato tutti i parenti di mia moglie perchè sapevano addirittura il fratello mio dipendente e ex amico l'aveva ripresa a me hanno tenuto tutto nascosto, non avevo mai controllato lei non ha mai dimostrato disagio nei miei confronti, certo non sono perfetto, insegnare all'università gestire una azienda che è nata per dare lavoro alla sua famiglia disastrata ma che è cresciuta in un modo che nessuno si aspettava. Ho dato un punto fuori tutti, pensione ho 38 anni di contributi, la settimana scorsa abbiamo omologato la separazione, lei i fatto non possiede niente, le sue quote societarie li hanno comprati le mie due figlie, ho ceduto il 20% a mio figlio, ho intenzione a fine anno fiscale di cedere tutto, purtroppo non è un libro è la realtà. Quanto ti rendi conto che la persona che hai al tuo fianco tutti quelli che ti circondano, ti sfruttano solo per i soldi, ti accorgi che in realtà hai costruito un castello di sabbia
> 
> Non cerco risposte perchè non cene sono, mia moglie è distrutta, davanti al giudice non ha detto niente, ha pianto come ina bambina, alla domanda dopo perchè, non ha risposto, non volevo farti del male. MI hai mai amato? Più della mia vita, allora perchè? non lo so, ma chi cazzo ho sposato, ti ho sempre amato, ho fatto tre figli con te, tu non c'entri ero io che ho avuto problemi, ma non ti fotti tuo cognato, il marito della tua sorellina, una scopata ci poteva stare, ma una relazione con soldi che hai tolto ai tuoi figli, pianto e nessuna risposta, cosa dovevo fare, visto che è tutto venuto fuori.


devo dare ragione a Lenny, trovati un buon avvocato che ti tuteli a livello di diritti d'autore e poi facci sopra un film, capace che ti riprendi quel milione con gli interessi


----------



## Marjanna (22 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Era un invito a non chiudersi al mondo esterno. Una chiusura verso le donne non gioverebbe. Se invece dovesse incontrare una donna che gli vuole bene sarebbe un balsamo per la sua anima ferita.
> Pensare sempre a quello che è successo gli fa male, la salute ci risente, meglio trovare qualcuno con cui riprendere a sorridere.
> Con me ha funzionato.
> Oppure che coltivi un hobby, qualsiasi cosa da distrarsi.


Ho capito Lara. Ma la donna che ti vuole bene, o l'uomo che ti vuole bene, da conoscere già così, non esiste.

Probabilmente quanto ha vissuto ha fatto saltare il coperchio, e non solo a lui mi pare, considerato quanto ha scritto del figlio (che neppure oso immaginare come stia messo per collassare nel modo descritto). 
Correre a cercare "fuori" qualcosa a cui attaccarsi (anche ideologicamente come idea di "bene") non mi sembra il suggerimento più opportuno, ora.
Non è una situazione facile. Questo mi sembra abbastanza evidente.


----------



## Lara3 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho capito Lara. Ma la donna che ti vuole bene, o l'uomo che ti vuole bene, da conoscere già così, non esiste.
> 
> Probabilmente quanto ha vissuto ha fatto saltare il coperchio, e non solo a lui mi pare, considerato quanto ha scritto del figlio (che neppure oso immaginare come stia messo per collassare nel modo descritto).
> Correre a cercare "fuori" qualcosa a cui attaccarsi (anche ideologicamente come idea di "bene") non mi sembra il suggerimento più opportuno, ora.
> Non è una situazione facile. Questo mi sembra abbastanza evidente.


È voltare la pagina. 
Piuttosto che la moglie lo convinca di ritornare insieme. Che onestamente a me sembra la peggiore soluzione per lui.


----------



## ionio36 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Come potrebbe convincerlo?


----------



## Lara3 (22 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Come potrebbe convincerlo?


Piangendo e dicendo che lo ama e che lo ha sempre amato.
Un classico.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Piangendo e dicendo che lo ama e che lo ha sempre amato.
> Un classico.


.. Quella troia
Diciamocelo


----------



## ionio36 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Piangendo e dicendo che lo ama e che lo ha sempre amato.
> Un classico.


Affinché ci siano i furbi,ci devono per forza essere degli sprovveduti. Non mi sembra il caso di Tommy.


----------



## Lostris (22 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Piangendo e dicendo che lo ama e che lo ha sempre amato.
> Un classico.


Si è ammalata seriamente e comunque non è tornato sui suoi passi.

Dubito che un (ulteriore) pianto lo possa smuovere.


----------



## Vera (22 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> È voltare la pagina.
> Piuttosto che la moglie lo convinca di ritornare insieme. Che onestamente a me sembra la peggiore soluzione per lui.


Così rischia di passare dalla padella alla brace. 
Visto quello che sta passando sarebbe meglio prima sistemare le cose. 
C'è sempre tempo di dedicarsi eventualmente ad una nuova storia, con la testa più leggera.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Quella troia
> Diciamocelo


Come tutte le traditrici ovviamente


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come tutte le traditrici ovviamente


Certo

Ma qui c'è un aspetto in più che connota il contesto, e cioè quello economico

Troia ma anche impostora, che sottrae dignità ma anche vil danaro, onestamente guadagnato con sangue e sudore, sperperandolo per alimentare il suo vizio

A questa immagine femminile si contrappone quella di Tommy, misericordiosa, celestiale quasi, oserei dire divina

Un Dio duro ma giusto 

Il maschio divino che punisce la stirpe maschile, rea della sola discendenza immonda (licenziati!) , e il maschio diretto profittatore e saccheggiatore della debolezza femminile (denunzia) , ma soccorre al contrario la figura femminile, con spinte assolutorie, quasi a sancire la sua debolezza e la sua strutturale innocenza.

Cessioni di quote, assegnazioni di appartamenti in uso gratuito

Una bella immagine, insomma, quasi biblica

Un bel segnale (si fa per dire) , un segnale di speranza, anche considerando i tempi che viviamo


----------



## patroclo (23 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo
> 
> Ma qui c'è un aspetto in più che connota il contesto, e cioè quello economico
> 
> ...


 Ma piuttosto che fare il "simpaticone" non puoi dire semplicemente che non credi a nulla di questa storia?


----------



## Lara3 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come tutte le traditrici ovviamente


Per te Valentina è uguale alla moglie di Tommy ?
C’è un abisso !
Pur traditrice, Valentina è una bella persona che ha ammesso di aver sbagliato e si è assunto le responsabilità. Sincera e rispettosa.
Non c’entra niente, ma proprio niente con la moglie di Tommy. Che ha continuato a mentire anche dopo la prima scoperta e chissà quanto altro nasconde.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Ma piuttosto che fare il "simpaticone" non puoi dire semplicemente che non credi a nulla di questa storia?


Ma vedi Ermik, stabilire se una storia è autentica oppure no, per me è quanto di più noioso possa esserci 

Sono molto più intriganti i messaggi che la storia (vera o falsa che sia) nel suo modo di esser raccontata, veicolano

Sono quelli che per me "parlano".. 
Choccano sdegnano inteneriscono commuovono, fanno incazzare.. 
I messaggi, non tanto la storia in se


----------



## Lostris (23 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Per te Valentina è uguale alla moglie di Tommy ?
> C’è un abisso !
> Pur traditrice, Valentina è una bella persona che ha ammesso di aver sbagliato e si è assunto le responsabilità. Sincera e rispettosa.
> Non c’entra niente, ma proprio niente con la moglie di Tommy. Che ha continuato a mentire anche dopo la prima scoperta e chissà quanto altro nasconde.



È proprio vero che hai problemi con il sarcasmo...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Piangendo e dicendo che lo ama e che lo ha sempre amato.
> Un classico.





Lara3 ha detto:


> Per te Valentina è uguale alla moglie di Tommy ?
> C’è un abisso !
> Pur traditrice, Valentina è una bella persona che ha ammesso di aver sbagliato e si è assunto le responsabilità. Sincera e rispettosa.
> Non c’entra niente, ma proprio niente con la moglie di Tommy. Che ha continuato a mentire anche dopo la prima scoperta e chissà quanto altro nasconde.


E Tommy o’ zappatore!
Purtroppo la realtà supera la fantasia. Sempre Nicola Lagioia, oltre a dire che il suo racconto del delitto Varani non sarebbe stato credibile, se non fosse avvenuto, diceva che Buzzati guardava gli archivi del Corriere per trovare ispirazione ai suoi racconti, proprio per questo.
Quello che lascia perplessi è che i tuoi post sono ricchi di aggettivi che danno una valutazione morale creando una separazione netta tra buoni e cattivi.
Fai pensare ai romanzi dell’800 https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_padrone_delle_ferriere_(romanzo)
Skorpio è invece perplesso di fronte agli aspetti societari, ma credo non solo lui.


----------



## patroclo (23 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma vedi Ermik, stabilire se una storia è autentica oppure no, per me è quanto di più noioso possa esserci
> 
> Sono molto più intriganti i messaggi che la storia (vera o falsa che sia) nel suo modo di esser raccontata, veicolano
> 
> ...


Posso anche essere d'accordo....é il modo di porti che mi perplime, ai miei figli ho tentato di spiegare la differenza tra il "ridere di..." Ed il "ridere con..."


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Posso anche essere d'accordo....é il modo di porti che mi perplime, ai miei figli ho tentato di spiegare la differenza tra il "ridere di..." Ed il "ridere con..."


Anche io, a suo tempo, e credo di esserci riuscito 
Gli ho spiegato che anche nel "ridere con" qualcuno o qualcosa dietro al "di.." ci deve per forza andare. 

Ed è stata a quel punto l'occasione per spiegargli le differenze fra le persone 

Chi vuol solo stare dietro al "con" 
Chi accetta anche di stare qualche volta dietro al "di" 
Chi proprio di ridere non ne ha mai voglia, ovunque lo si metta

Poi.. la scelta sul tipo di persone con cui legarsi la ho lasciata a lui


----------



## ionio36 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Quella troia
> Diciamocelo


A





Lara3 ha detto:


> Per te Valentina è uguale alla moglie di Tommy ?
> C’è un abisso !
> Pur traditrice, Valentina è una bella persona che ha ammesso di aver sbagliato e si è assunto le responsabilità. Sincera e rispettosa.
> Non c’entra niente, ma proprio niente con la moglie di Tommy. Che ha continuato a mentire anche dopo la prima scoperta e chissà quanto altro nasconde.


Condivido in pieno!


----------



## ionio36 (23 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> A
> Condivido in pieno!


Se mia moglie avesse fatto come Valentina,forse, dico forse, la avrei perdonata. Comunque è in ottimi rapporti con il suo ex,è questo è già qualcosa.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Se mia moglie avesse fatto come Valentina,forse, dico forse, la avrei perdonata. Comunque è in ottimi rapporti con il suo ex,è questo è già qualcosa.


Ma anche il suo ex marito l'ha perdonata 

Ma un conto è perdonare, altro conto è superare


----------



## ionio36 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma anche il suo ex marito l'ha perdonata
> 
> Ma un conto è perdonare, altro conto è superare


Si hai ragione, ma secondo me esistono 2 forme di perdono.
La prima è quello totale,dove il coinvolgimento emotivo rimane,  si perdona contro tutto e tutti, soprattutto contro quella parte di te,che non lo vuole, ma che è immobile come una roccia nel profondo della tua anima,richiede, molto ma molto sacrificio e non sempre da frutti
La seconda è quella,senza più il coinvolgimento emotivo, che invece avviene dopo anni. In questa forma, il perdono c'è perché hai chiuso con il passato e riinizi a rapportarsi in modo diverso, ma comunque costruttivo e sereno. Inoltre come potresti chiudere con la madre dei tuoi figli?


----------



## tommy61 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa insegni?


chimica


----------



## Lara3 (25 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> chimica


Ciao ! Come stai ?
Meglio ?


----------



## tommy61 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Per chi dice che sono un fake, mi piacerebbe, purtroppo è la realtà. Forse è vero che mia moglie non i ha mai amato, ma tre figli li abbiamo, in vita mia non ho mai tradito, non mi sono mancate le occasioni, ma per responsabilità verso la famiglia non l'ho mai fatto, i figli cosa pensano dei coniugi traditori, io ritengo, leggendo vari post che chi tradisce ha problemi seri,"amo mio ma l'ho tradito" "non volevo ma ho tradito" chi tradisce a prescindere del genere non h tradito il coniuge, ma ha sminuito se stesso, non vado d'accordo discuto, lascio e faccio quello che voglio, ma stare col coniuge e tradirlo è deprecabile, forse sono retrogrado, ma è un mio modo di pensare, la mia coscienza è pulita, non provo rancore o odio per mia moglie, ma sono passato all'indifferenza, non ho ne proposto una giudiziale, le sono andato incontro, in modo da chiudere definitivamente la cosa, ho sofferto, e ancora soffro, purtroppo non si può negare l'evidenza, lei è distrutta invecchiata di colpo, è pentita????????? non lo so e non mi interessa a questo punto, ho bisogno di serenità ho problemi seri con la pressione prendo un bel pò di farmaci.  Se voglio vivere un altro poco devo stare calmo e sereno, purtroppo mio figlio ha preso male la cosa


----------



## Lara3 (25 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Per chi dice che sono un fake, mi piacerebbe, purtroppo è la realtà. Forse è vero che mia moglie non i ha mai amato, ma tre figli li abbiamo, in vita mia non ho mai tradito, non mi sono mancate le occasioni, ma per responsabilità verso la famiglia non l'ho mai fatto, i figli cosa pensano dei coniugi traditori, io ritengo, leggendo vari post che chi tradisce ha problemi seri,"amo mio ma l'ho tradito" "non volevo ma ho tradito" chi tradisce a prescindere del genere non h tradito il coniuge, ma ha sminuito se stesso, non vado d'accordo discuto, lascio e faccio quello che voglio, ma stare col coniuge e tradirlo è deprecabile, forse sono retrogrado, ma è un mio modo di pensare, la mia coscienza è pulita, non provo rancore o odio per mia moglie, ma sono passato all'indifferenza, non ho ne proposto una giudiziale, le sono andato incontro, in modo da chiudere definitivamente la cosa, ho sofferto, e ancora soffro, purtroppo non si può negare l'evidenza, lei è distrutta invecchiata di colpo, è pentita????????? non lo so e non mi interessa a questo punto, ho bisogno di serenità ho problemi seri con la pressione prendo un bel pò di farmaci.  Se voglio vivere un altro poco devo stare calmo e sereno, purtroppo mio figlio ha preso male la cosa


Abbi cura di te.
La vita va avanti e vedrai che tornerai ad essere sereno e felice.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Per chi dice che sono un fake, mi piacerebbe, purtroppo è la realtà. Forse è vero che mia moglie non i ha mai amato, ma tre figli li abbiamo, in vita mia non ho mai tradito, non mi sono mancate le occasioni, ma per responsabilità verso la famiglia non l'ho mai fatto, i figli cosa pensano dei coniugi traditori, io ritengo, leggendo vari post che chi tradisce ha problemi seri,"amo mio ma l'ho tradito" "non volevo ma ho tradito" chi tradisce a prescindere del genere non h tradito il coniuge, ma ha sminuito se stesso, non vado d'accordo discuto, lascio e faccio quello che voglio, ma stare col coniuge e tradirlo è deprecabile, forse sono retrogrado, ma è un mio modo di pensare, la mia coscienza è pulita, non provo rancore o odio per mia moglie, ma sono passato all'indifferenza, non ho ne proposto una giudiziale, le sono andato incontro, in modo da chiudere definitivamente la cosa, ho sofferto, e ancora soffro, purtroppo non si può negare l'evidenza, lei è distrutta invecchiata di colpo, è pentita????????? non lo so e non mi interessa a questo punto, ho bisogno di serenità ho problemi seri con la pressione prendo un bel pò di farmaci.  Se voglio vivere un altro poco devo stare calmo e sereno, purtroppo mio figlio ha preso male la cosa


Non vedo perché qualcuno dovrebbe trovare divertente raccontare una storia come la tua se fosse falsa.
Resta incredibile per gli intrecci tra parentele e interessi.
Ma purtroppo anche la mia (che non ho più voglia di raccontare) era assurda.
I traditori non si rendono conto.


----------



## ionio36 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vedo perché qualcuno dovrebbe trovare divertente raccontare una storia come la tua se fosse falsa.
> Resta incredibile per gli intrecci tra parentele e interessi.
> Ma purtroppo anche la mia (che non ho più voglia di raccontare) era assurda.
> I traditori non si rendono conto.


Io non la conosco,se mi dai un riferimento,posso aggiornarmi. Grazie


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Io non la conosco,se mi dai un riferimento,posso aggiornarmi. Grazie


(che non ho più voglia di raccontare) non significa che la voglia far leggere e commentare


----------



## tommy61 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Mia moglie è venuta a trovarmi bla bla bla, perchè non ci mettiamo una pietra sopra e ripartiamo, io ti ho sempre amato, non è colpa tua, a sessantanni è difficile rifarsi una vita, non ho risposto, l'ho invitata a lasciarmi in pace, non solo mi hai tradito, ma hai tolto dei soldi ai tuoi figli, spiegami perchè ti dovrei perdonare.

Per fortuna la pressione rimane costante sempre alta ma costante, problemi su problemi, la figlia grande, autonoma economicamente ha litigato col compagno ed è a casa, la piccola ha avuto un mezzo attacco epilettico, il maschio è depresso, e devo anche comprendere mia moglie che è stata la causa di tutto, hai bisogno di farti una scopata fattela ma non nella parentela, quando vieni scoperta/o si crea una reazione a catena che nessuno immagina

Scusate se mi sfogo qui, non posso parlare con nessuno di queste cose, delle mie riflessioni, mi sembra una valvola di sfogo, se vi annoio scusatemi.


----------



## JON (26 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Mia moglie è venuta a trovarmi bla bla bla, perchè non ci mettiamo una pietra sopra e ripartiamo, io ti ho sempre amato, non è colpa tua, a sessantanni è difficile rifarsi una vita, non ho risposto, l'ho invitata a lasciarmi in pace, non solo mi hai tradito, ma hai tolto dei soldi ai tuoi figli, spiegami perchè ti dovrei perdonare.


Tipico.
Anche se ad una certa età bisognerebbe avere più pudore con le parole. Tuttavia, dati i precedenti, prevedibile e scontata.


----------



## JON (26 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Per fortuna la pressione rimane costante sempre alta ma costante, problemi su problemi, la figlia grande, autonoma economicamente ha litigato col compagno ed è a casa, la piccola ha avuto un mezzo attacco epilettico, il maschio è depresso, e devo anche comprendere mia moglie che è stata la causa di tutto, hai bisogno di farti una scopata fattela ma non nella parentela, quando vieni scoperta/o si crea una reazione a catena che nessuno immagina


Sei l'unica persona che può riportare stabilità nella vita dei tuoi figli. Prima ti tiri fuori da questa situazione meglio è.


----------



## zanna1 (26 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Scusate se mi sfogo qui, non posso parlare con nessuno di queste cose, delle mie riflessioni, mi sembra una valvola di sfogo, se vi annoio scusatemi.


Fai solo bene a sfogarti e per quanto mi riguarda non annoi anzi.
Solo per la precisione non ho scritto che la tua storia poteva essere un fake ho solo sperato che lo fosse perchè buona parte (non tutta per carità) della tua storia assomiglia alla mia (quindi posso immaginare come ti senti) e a diversi/e altri qua dentro con un prologo comune (tante belle cose per entrambi), un svolgimento comune (tante belle cose per qualcuno) ed un epilogo comune (tanti casini per entrambi e per tutti i soggetti a vario titolo convolti) e l'assurdo e che c'è pure qualcuno che fa il "sostenuto" quando i casini si palesano.
Non so francamente cosa auguranti spero solo che riuscirai a venirne fuori magari pesto ed ammaccato ma con la consapevolezza che, anche se le nostre scelte condizionano sempre la vita degli altri, la nostra vita continua anche se ci rendiamo conto dell'assurdità di scelte altrui, che siamo "costretti" a subire, alle quali dobbiamo, per tante buone ragioni, porre in qualche modo rimedio.
Un caro saluto


----------



## francoff (26 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Mia moglie è venuta a trovarmi bla bla bla, perchè non ci mettiamo una pietra sopra e ripartiamo, io ti ho sempre amato, non è colpa tua, a sessantanni è difficile rifarsi una vita, non ho risposto, l'ho invitata a lasciarmi in pace, non solo mi hai tradito, ma hai tolto dei soldi ai tuoi figli, spiegami perchè ti dovrei perdonare.


Non è tutto solo  amore o perdono. Ancora prima c'è la stima per una persona. Se di una persona non c'è stima è difficile che poi arrivi altro.  E tu tua moglie giustamente non la stimi, da come ne parli la sopporti perchè avete figli assieme ma la consideri alla fine una poveretta. E' un momento difficile ma cerca di non avvitarti nel passato e nell' illusione di quanto belli fossero i momenti andati.


----------



## ionio36 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vedo perché qualcuno dovrebbe trovare divertente raccontare una storia come la tua se fosse falsa.
> Resta incredibile per gli intrecci tra parentele e interessi.
> Ma purtroppo anche la mia (che non ho più voglia di raccontare) era assurda.
> I traditori non si rendono conto.


Ok,giustamente può far male. Non andrò a cercarla.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Per fortuna la pressione rimane costante sempre alta ma costante, problemi su problemi, la figlia grande, autonoma economicamente ha litigato col compagno ed è a casa, la piccola ha avuto un mezzo attacco epilettico, il maschio è depresso, e devo anche comprendere mia moglie che è stata la causa di tutto, hai bisogno di farti una scopata fattela ma non nella parentela, quando vieni scoperta/o si crea una reazione a catena che nessuno immagina


I figli stanno manifestando che ci sono anche loro e che hanno bisogno di non sentirsi birilli.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Non è tutto solo  amore o perdono. Ancora prima c'è la stima per una persona. Se di una persona non c'è stima è difficile che poi arrivi altro.  E tu tua moglie giustamente non la stimi, da come ne parli la sopporti perchè avete figli assieme ma la consideri alla fine una poveretta. E' un momento difficile ma cerca di non avvitarti nel passato e nell' illusione di quanto belli fossero i momenti andati.


Semmai si pensa se fosse tutto falso.


----------



## tommy61 (27 Febbraio 2021)

Ma chi ho sposato siamo al limite della credibilità, sono sconvolto, alla falsità non c'è mai fine.

Ho deciso che deve sparire dalla mia vita, da persona buona son diventato cattivo, avevo proposto che lei vivesse a casa mia, domani deve andare via.
 non voglio più ne vederla ne sentirla.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Ho deciso che deve sparire dalla mia vita, da persona buona son diventato cattivo, avevo proposto che lei vivesse a casa mia, domani deve andare via.
> non voglio più ne vederla ne sentirla.


Cosa è successo di nuovo ?
Comunque già quello che hai raccontato è veramente troppo, ti capisco.


----------



## ionio36 (27 Febbraio 2021)

@


tommy61 ha detto:


> Ma chi ho sposato siamo al limite della credibilità, sono sconvolto, alla falsità non c'è mai fine.
> 
> Ho deciso che deve sparire dalla mia vita, da persona buona son diventato cattivo, avevo proposto che lei vivesse a casa mia, domani deve andare via.
> non voglio più ne vederla ne sentirla.


Presumo le "verità nascoste". Abbi solo compassione per la sua malattia e perché è la madre dei tuoi figli! Nulla di più e nulla di meno.


----------



## tommy61 (27 Febbraio 2021)

Non posso dire niente, ma quello che ha fatto e una cosa assurda, non posso perdonare, deve scomparire dalla mia vita. Sono distrutto, non so cosa fare.


----------



## tommy61 (27 Febbraio 2021)

Non so cosa dire so solo che per 22 anni ho cresciuto un figlio che non è mio, cosa dovrei fare, a questa donna.


----------



## Lostris (27 Febbraio 2021)

No vabbè 
mancava solo questa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Febbraio 2021)

????e come ha fatto a dal fuori....adesso?
Almeno che a lui sia risparmiata questa scoperta....


----------



## alberto15 (27 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Non so cosa dire so solo che per 22 anni ho cresciuto un figlio che non è mio, cosa dovrei fare, a questa donna.


Ma sei sicuro? Sei abbastanza grande per dirti di non colpevolizzare il ragazzo


----------



## tommy61 (27 Febbraio 2021)

Purtroppo dopo 35 anni a farmi il mazzo, Mi sono indebitato non solo io ma anche la mia famiglia, per fare lavorare la sua famiglia disastrata, il fratello, i nipoti, lei mi ha sempre tradito. Non mi ha dato mai modo di pensare, sempre presente, sempre gelosa, una mamma presente. Dopo l'ultima scoperta, non ha detto niente, chi è il padre di quello che credevo mio figlio, niente, nessuna risposta, io lo amo come figlio, ma voglio la verità. Cosa che a oggi non ho saputo, silenzio assoluto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Purtroppo dopo 35 anni a farmi il mazzo, Mi sono indebitato non solo io ma anche la mia famiglia, per fare lavorare la sua famiglia disastrata, il fratello, i nipoti, lei mi ha sempre tradito. Non mi ha dato mai modo di pensare, sempre presente, sempre gelosa, una mamma presente. Dopo l'ultima scoperta, non ha detto niente, chi è il padre di quello che credevo mio figlio, niente, nessuna risposta, io lo amo come figlio, ma voglio la verità. Cosa che a oggi non ho saputo, silenzio assoluto.


Ascolta ....se fino ad oggi l hai cresciuto come un foglio... è tuo...i figli sono di chi li cresce .  
Se fossi un uomo...non avrei il minimo dubbio... è mio figlio!!!
Sapere che è di tizio o Caio?ti farebbe star meglio?
Se è di tizio meglio...se è di Caio cazzo no perché mi sta sui coglioni?
Perdona il francesismo...ma certe cose...o le scopri subito...o ora????cosa ti cambia?


----------



## Lara3 (27 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Purtroppo dopo 35 anni a farmi il mazzo, Mi sono indebitato non solo io ma anche la mia famiglia, per fare lavorare la sua famiglia disastrata, il fratello, i nipoti, lei mi ha sempre tradito. Non mi ha dato mai modo di pensare, sempre presente, sempre gelosa, una mamma presente. Dopo l'ultima scoperta, non ha detto niente, chi è il padre di quello che credevo mio figlio, niente, nessuna risposta, io lo amo come figlio, ma voglio la verità. Cosa che a oggi non ho saputo, silenzio assoluto.


Mi dispiace... sai avevo pensato a questo già dopo i tuoi primi racconti. 
Di tradimenti si sono visti qui, ma il tuo mi ha colpito per quello che ha detto e fatto tua moglie.
Il ragazzo lo sa ?
Come lo hai scoperto?
Stai calmo, la vita merita di essere vissuta, ti assicuro che dopo starai meglio. 
Non rovinarti l’esistenza adesso; non vale la pena. Hai scoperto che accanto a te viveva una persona che non ti merita. Ma questo non è un buon motivo di rovinarti la vita per chi ti ha tanto ferito.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Non so cosa dire so solo che per 22 anni ho cresciuto un figlio che non è mio, cosa dovrei fare, a questa donna.


Il padre si è rifatto vivo.. Eccerto! 

Questi prima fanno la pattumata e poi vengono dopo anni a accampare diritti


----------



## Lara3 (27 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Non posso dire niente, ma quello che ha fatto e una cosa assurda, non posso perdonare, deve scomparire dalla mia vita. Sono distrutto, non so cosa fare.


Non fare niente, tranquillizzati, domani ci penserai.
Mi auguro che non arrivino altre sorprese a questo punto.
Il ragazzo lo sa ? 
Almeno questo te lo ha detto tua moglie ?


----------



## Skorpio (27 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ascolta ....se fino ad oggi l hai cresciuto come un foglio... è tuo...i figli sono di chi li cresce .
> Se fossi un uomo...non avrei il minimo dubbio... è mio figlio!!!


Bisogna vedere che ne pensa il padre naturale 

Toccherà tornare dal notaio e intestare una quota societaria anche a lui per farlo stare buono, vedrai


----------



## tommy61 (27 Febbraio 2021)

non so chi sia il padre comunque è mio figlio, mia moglie è una tomba, anche se ho in mente di sbrogliare l matssa


----------



## Skorpio (27 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> non so chi sia il padre comunque è mio figlio, mia moglie è una tomba, anche se ho in mente di sbrogliare l matssa


Tommy.. C'è una sola strada e la sai anche tu, quella di parlare con tuo cognato, e fartelo amico

Agli amanti queste cose si dicono, lo sanno tutti, quindi tuo cognato le cose le sa precise 

Come ricompensa per la. Confidenza che ti farà, riassunzione dei figli licenziati con incarico dirigenziale

Non ci sono altre strade verso la verità


----------



## tommy61 (27 Febbraio 2021)

Anche se non è mio figlio biologico lo reputo mio figlio(lui non ha nessuna colpa), ho parlato a chiare lettere con mia moglie, non mi interessa più niente, deve sparire dalla mia vita, deve lasciare la casa, e deve sparire dalla mia vita. Rimpiango di avere di avere vissuto con una sconosciuta.


----------



## tommy61 (27 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tommy.. C'è una sola strada e la sai anche tu, quella di parlare con tuo cognato, e fartelo amico
> 
> Agli amanti queste cose si dicono, lo sanno tutti, quindi tuo cognato le cose le sa
> 
> ...


No la verità la conosco le persone false non mi interessano, tutti sapevano, nessuno mi ha parlato, queste persone non mi interessano, quando do fiducia, ritengo che le persone mi dicano quello che succede, nel bene o nel male, questo è il mio concetto di amicizia, gli amici sono quelli che ti dicono anche cose spiacevoli, ma sono sincere capisco che trattandosi della sorella ha fatto l'ometoso ma tu lavori, i tuoi figli tua moglie nella mia azienda, ti tratto da fratello, tu sai tutto, non lo accetto ne lo comprendo uscite tutti dalla mia vita. Non mi interessa chi sia il padre di mio figlio, ma i miei sacrifici a questo punto non andranno a nessuno, ho intenzione di vendere e lasciare tutto in beneficienza. Mi ritiro nelle canarie, e non mi interessa più di niente e di nessuno, la mia figlia grande ha un suo lavoro, guadagna bene, è medico, la piccola insegna, l'unico problema è mio (figlio) che mio non è, che è un po sbandato, sapendo la verità, non so più cosa fare, lasciarlo  a sua madre che se la veda lei, vadi a cercare il padre e sbrigarsela loro, ho proposto questo alla mia ex moglie. Aspetto una risposta.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> No la verità la conosco le persone false non mi interessano, tutti sapevano, nessuno mi ha parlato, queste persone non mi interessano, quando do fiducia, ritengo che le persone mi dicano quello che succede, nel bene o nel male, questo è il mio concetto di amicizia, gli amici sono quelli che ti dicono anche cose spiacevoli, ma sono sincere capisco che trattandosi della sorella ha fatto l'ometoso ma tu lavori, i tuoi figli tua moglie nella mia azienda, ti tratto da fratello, tu sai tutto, non lo accetto ne lo comprendo uscite tutti dalla mia vita. Non mi interessa chi sia il padre di mio figlio, ma i miei sacrifici a questo punto non andranno a nessuno, ho intenzione di vendere e lasciare tutto in beneficienza. Mi ritiro nelle canarie, e non mi interessa più di niente e di nessuno, la mia figlia grande ha un suo lavoro, guadagna bene, è medico, la piccola insegna, l'unico problema è mio (figlio) che mio non è, che è un po sbandato, sapendo la verità, non so più cosa fare, lasciarlo  a sua madre che se la veda lei, vadi a cercare il padre e sbrigarsela loro, ho proposto questo alla mia ex moglie. Aspetto una risposta.


Lo sai che non si può vero?


----------



## tommy61 (27 Febbraio 2021)

Si ma voglio che si assuma la responsabiltà delle sue azioni ,cosa che lei si rifiuta, devo sempre essere razionale, nascondere per sempre una verità , che vuoi o non vuoi verrà fuori, se lei non si assume le responsabilità, sarò costretto a prendere io una decisione, Ho comunicato questo  alla ormai ex moglie, ho amato questo figlio, anche se lui si è allontanato, non mi ha mai rispettato, sempre difeso da mia moglie, a questo punto veditela tu, non sono più interessato, la separazione è in corso, non voglio generare una guerra, ma ognuno si assuma le responsabiltà, io non voglio creare drammi a un figlio che ho cresciuto, ma tu come madre assumiti le tue responsabilità, certo a 60 anni fare un bilancio della vita e renderti conto che è tutta una finzione, tutti i parenti di lei che consideravo della famiglia ti consideravano per interessi non è una cosa bella, fare passare per tuo figlio un tuo capriccio, con qual coraggio, mi dici ti ho sempre amato.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Si ma voglio che si assuma la responsabiltà delle sue azioni ,cosa che lei si rifiuta, devo sempre essere razionale, nascondere per sempre una verità , che vuoi o non vuoi verrà fuori, se lei non si assume le responsabilità, sarò costretto a prendere io una decisione, Ho comunicato questo  alla ormai ex moglie, ho amato questo figlio, anche se lui si è allontanato, non mi ha mai rispettato, sempre difeso da mia moglie, a questo punto veditela tu, non sono più interessato, la separazione è in corso, non voglio generare una guerra, ma ognuno si assuma le responsabiltà, io non voglio creare drammi a un figlio che ho cresciuto, ma tu come madre assumiti le tue responsabilità, certo a 60 anni fare un bilancio della vita e renderti conto che è tutta una finzione, tutti i parenti di lei che consideravo della famiglia ti consideravano per interessi non è una cosa bella, fare passare per tuo figlio un tuo capriccio, con qual coraggio, mi dici ti ho sempre amato.


Stai facendo psicoterapia?


----------



## tommy61 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Sono stanco fumo, avevo smesso 30anni fà bevo, solo la sera, ieri ho scolato una bottiglia di martell. in vita mia non ho mai bevuto, anche se ho a casa ho un po di tutto, guardando la tele mi sono bevuto una bottiglia di cognac, stamattina ero rinc.... ma  questo non sono io, devo smettere di autolesionarmi  non va bene ho bisogno di riprendermi la mia vita, non è facile, la rabbia è tanta,ma ho solo bisogno di amare me stesso.


----------



## tommy61 (28 Febbraio 2021)

No non credo che la psicoterapia funzioni, ho bisogno di credere in me stesso, elaborare il lutto, 40 anni sono finiti.


----------



## tommy61 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Ho bisogno di scrivere una nuova pagina, a 60 anni è difficile ma devo voltare, devo dare una svolta,


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Sono stanco fumo, avevo smesso 30anni fà bevo, solo la sera, ieri ho scolato una bottiglia di martell. in vita mia non ho mai bevuto, anche se ho a casa ho un po di tutto, guardando la tele mi sono bevuto una bottiglia di cognac, stamattina ero rinc.... ma  questo non sono io, devo smettere di autolesionarmi  non va bene ho bisogno di riprendermi la mia vita, non è facile, la rabbia è tanta,ma ho solo bisogno di amare me stesso.





tommy61 ha detto:


> No non credo che la psicoterapia funzioni, ho bisogno di credere in me stesso, elaborare il lutto, 40 anni sono finiti.





tommy61 ha detto:


> Ho bisogno di scrivere una nuova pagina, a 60 anni è difficile ma devo voltare, devo dare una svolta,


Tutto questo si fa in psicoterapia. E magari eviti l’alcol .


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Si ma voglio che si assuma la responsabiltà delle sue azioni ,cosa che lei si rifiuta, devo sempre essere razionale, nascondere per sempre una verità , che vuoi o non vuoi verrà fuori, se lei non si assume le responsabilità, sarò costretto a prendere io una decisione, Ho comunicato questo  alla ormai ex moglie, ho amato questo figlio, anche se lui si è allontanato, non mi ha mai rispettato, sempre difeso da mia moglie, a questo punto veditela tu, non sono più interessato, la separazione è in corso, non voglio generare una guerra, ma ognuno si assuma le responsabiltà, io non voglio creare drammi a un figlio che ho cresciuto, ma tu come madre assumiti le tue responsabilità, certo a 60 anni fare un bilancio della vita e renderti conto che è tutta una finzione, tutti i parenti di lei che consideravo della famiglia ti consideravano per interessi non è una cosa bella, fare passare per tuo figlio un tuo capriccio, con qual coraggio, mi dici ti ho sempre amato.


Credo che tu non abbia voluto vedere veramente come era l'Unione con questa donna e soprattutto come era il rapporto coi tuoi cognati.
Hai sempre rivestiti il ruolo della persona colta che si è presto cura dei più sfortunati attribuendo alla loro ignoranza la mancanza di considerazione che avevano di te.
Ora hai la certezza che per decenni Sri stato preso in giro.
Certo a 60 anni  finalmente essere costretto a vedere non è una cosa semplice da superare.


----------



## tommy61 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Avrei superato tutto, ma l'inganno di un figlio non è una cosa semplice da superare


----------



## tommy61 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Crolla tutto chi sono??????? cosa sono stato per questa donna?????????? con chi ho passato 40 anni????????? è stato tutto un imbroglio???????? sono domande che mi pongo, fino a quando non rispondo da me le risposte da lei non mi interessano, sarò stato un pessimo marito, ho fatto tanti sacrifici, per chi???? avessi trentanni me ne fregherei avrei una vita davanti, in questi giorni ho valutato ,l'idea di vendere tutto e trasferirmi alle canarie o addirittura in portogallo, cosa che farò se la salute non mi molla.


----------



## tommy61 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Ho una sorella maggiore che è rimasta vedova che si è trasferita a tenerife, la figlia lavora in ospedale come biologa e ha sposato un abitante delle canarie mi sa che mi trasferisco li quantomeno non sono solo, mia sorella sarebbe entusiasta.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Crolla tutto chi sono??????? cosa sono stato per questa donna?????????? con chi ho passato 40 anni????????? è stato tutto un imbroglio???????? sono domande che mi pongo, fino a quando non rispondo da me le risposte da lei non mi interessano, sarò stato un pessimo marito, ho fatto tanti sacrifici, per chi???? avessi trentanni me ne fregherei avrei una vita davanti, in questi giorni ho valutato ,l'idea di vendere tutto e trasferirmi alle canarie o addirittura in portogallo, cosa che farò se la salute non mi molla.


Si supera anche da soli, ma una psicoterapia sarebbe stata utile anche a Edmond Dantes


----------



## Marjanna (28 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> No la verità la conosco le persone false non mi interessano, tutti sapevano, nessuno mi ha parlato, queste persone non mi interessano, quando do fiducia, ritengo che le persone mi dicano quello che succede, nel bene o nel male, questo è il mio concetto di amicizia, gli amici sono quelli che ti dicono anche cose spiacevoli, ma sono sincere capisco che trattandosi della sorella ha fatto l'ometoso ma tu lavori, i tuoi figli tua moglie nella mia azienda, ti tratto da fratello, tu sai tutto, non lo accetto ne lo comprendo uscite tutti dalla mia vita. Non mi interessa chi sia il padre di mio figlio, ma i miei sacrifici a questo punto non andranno a nessuno, ho intenzione di vendere e lasciare tutto in beneficienza. Mi ritiro nelle canarie, e non mi interessa più di niente e di nessuno, la mia figlia grande ha un suo lavoro, guadagna bene, è medico, la piccola insegna, l'unico problema è mio (figlio) che mio non è, che è un po sbandato, sapendo la verità, non so più cosa fare, lasciarlo  a sua madre che se la veda lei, vadi a cercare il padre e sbrigarsela loro, ho proposto questo alla mia ex moglie. Aspetto una risposta.


Mà da quello che hai scritto tutto sto giro di persone intorno (i parenti di tua moglie, fratello di lei in primis, se non ho capito male) avevano dei propri interessi per mantenere questo silenzio.
E' in equilibrio che ha fatto girare tutti voi. Ci avete tutti vissuto dentro. Tu credevi di tenere le redini di questo, e ora vedi che non tenevi le redini di niente.
Come ti avevo scritto in passato il dolore ti fa diventare una scheggia impazzita.
Ora vorresti indietro una vita che senti esserti stata rubata. 

Sti figli grandi che ad una li piglia un attacco epilettico e quell'altro che tenta il suicidio... 
Tu hai già scritto di un attaccamento che non sa proprio di sano di tua moglie verso il figlio, e ora usi questo come proposta per vedere cosa dice tua moglie. A me pare che tenti di colpire tua moglie attraverso tuo figlio. 
Già prima era un fardello, qualcosa distante da te. 
Non ho neppure capito come hai scoperto che non è tuo figlio, e pure che lo sapevano tutti.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Si ma voglio che si assuma la responsabiltà delle sue azioni ,cosa che lei si rifiuta, devo sempre essere razionale, nascondere per sempre una verità , che vuoi o non vuoi verrà fuori, se lei non si assume le responsabilità, sarò costretto a prendere io una decisione, Ho comunicato questo  alla ormai ex moglie, ho amato questo figlio, anche se lui si è allontanato, non mi ha mai rispettato, sempre difeso da mia moglie, a questo punto veditela tu, non sono più interessato, la separazione è in corso, non voglio generare una guerra, ma ognuno si assuma le responsabiltà, io non voglio creare drammi a un figlio che ho cresciuto, ma tu come madre assumiti le tue responsabilità, certo a 60 anni fare un bilancio della vita e renderti conto che è tutta una finzione, tutti i parenti di lei che consideravo della famiglia ti consideravano per interessi non è una cosa bella, fare passare per tuo figlio un tuo capriccio, con qual coraggio, mi dici ti ho sempre amato.


Tommy , all’inizio del tuo racconto, quando tu hai reagito alla scoperta della chat di tua moglie, mi ha sorpreso il fatto che il figlio ti ha insultato. Anche una delle figlie.
Inoltre mi ha sorpreso molto anche che tua moglie non li abbia fermati e detto la verità, lasciandogli credere che fossi tu il colpevole.
Questo suo gesto mi è sembrato molto brutto.
Ma come si permette un figlio di insultare un padre che con due lavori ha provveduto al benessere della famiglia mentre lui non voleva ne studiare e nemmeno lavorare ?
Poi dici che il figlio si è allontanato...
Ma tuo figlio sa che non sei il padre ?
Perché quell’insulto gratuito e pesante ?


----------



## Lara3 (28 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Sono stanco fumo, avevo smesso 30anni fà bevo, solo la sera, ieri ho scolato una bottiglia di martell. in vita mia non ho mai bevuto, anche se ho a casa ho un po di tutto, guardando la tele mi sono bevuto una bottiglia di cognac, stamattina ero rinc.... ma  questo non sono io, devo smettere di autolesionarmi  non va bene ho bisogno di riprendermi la mia vita, non è facile, la rabbia è tanta,ma ho solo bisogno di amare me stesso.


Perché non parti adesso da tua sorella?
Sistema le cose con il lavoro e non aspettare .
Ti stai facendo del male.


----------



## oriente70 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Tommy mi sembra troppo assurdo .. 
Io già starei in galera .. Senza ammazzare nessuno ...


----------



## Skorpio (28 Febbraio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> No la verità la conosco le persone false non mi interessano, tutti sapevano, nessuno mi ha parlato, queste persone non mi interessano, quando do fiducia, ritengo che le persone mi dicano quello che succede, nel bene o nel male, questo è il mio concetto di amicizia, gli amici sono quelli che ti dicono anche cose spiacevoli, ma sono sincere capisco che trattandosi della sorella ha fatto l'ometoso ma tu lavori, i tuoi figli tua moglie nella mia azienda, ti tratto da fratello, tu sai tutto, non lo accetto ne lo comprendo uscite tutti dalla mia vita. Non mi interessa chi sia il padre di mio figlio, ma i miei sacrifici a questo punto non andranno a nessuno, ho intenzione di vendere e lasciare tutto in beneficienza. Mi ritiro nelle canarie, e non mi interessa più di niente e di nessuno, la mia figlia grande ha un suo lavoro, guadagna bene, è medico, la piccola insegna, l'unico problema è mio (figlio) che mio non è, che è un po sbandato, sapendo la verità, non so più cosa fare, lasciarlo  a sua madre che se la veda lei, vadi a cercare il padre e sbrigarsela loro, ho proposto questo alla mia ex moglie. Aspetto una risposta.


A parte il fatto che tra Canarie e Portogallo io preferirei la Corsica o il Sudtirol, ma questi sono gusti personali diciamo

Quello che non è chiaro e che generalmente prima di scoprire con sicurezza che un figlio non è tuo, salta fuori con altrettanta sicurezza che c'è stato in un passato  qualcuno che ci ha messo lo zampino, diciamo.

Quindi dovresti prima aver scoperto quel passato e quel qualcuno, o almeno che ci sia stato qualcuno anche se non ha un nome e un cognome

Questo come è accaduto?

Si è rifatto vivo? Oppure una battuta infelice e sospetta dal notaio da parte di tua moglie? O una lettera uscita da un comò dove il futuro padre implorava a tua moglie di abortire?

Come è avvenuta questa scoperta?


----------



## Lara3 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che tra Canarie e Portogallo io preferirei la Corsica o il Sudtirol, ma questi sono gusti personali diciamo
> 
> Quello che non è chiaro e che generalmente prima di scoprire con sicurezza che un figlio non è tuo, salta fuori con altrettanta sicurezza che c'è stato in un passato  qualcuno che ci ha messo lo zampino, diciamo.
> 
> ...


Potrebbe essere un’analisi del gruppo sanguigno fatta in occasione del tentato suicidio.
Non so se in passato alla nascita facevano un controllo incrociato fra il gruppo sanguigno del padre e del nascituro eccetto casi patologici in cui c’era bisogno di una trasfusione.
Anche io vorrei capire il modo in cui si è arrivato questa scoperta; la modalità potrebbe dire molto sulla situazione famigliare.


----------



## ionio36 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Non farti prendere dalla rabbia(anche se giustificata),sii sempre un SIGNORE.Ricordati che signori si nasce!


----------



## Ulisse (28 Febbraio 2021)

Veramente senza parole. Per quanto possa valere, hai tutta la mia solidarietà.
Mi permetto solo un consiglio: pensa solo a te stesso, molla la bottiglia e le sigarette, vendi tutto, cambia aria (da tua sorella o cmq in altro posto).
Dopo aver dedicato anni a persone che non lo meritavano non mi sembra il caso di regalargli anche la salute entrando in questa spirale di autodistruzione. 

Sei un gran signore per come stavi gestendo la cosa e questa ulteriore mazzata non la meritavi.

Io sono troppo vendicativo e carogna per gestirla così....non dico che a questo punto mi troverei ad osservare il sole dalle sbarre (ma nn lo escludo...) ma sicuramente metterei in atto tutto (ed oltre) per rovinarla il più possibile (facendo la felicità degli avvocati...lo so....)


----------



## Martes (28 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere un’analisi del gruppo sanguigno fatta in occasione del tentato suicidio.
> Non so se in passato alla nascita facevano un controllo incrociato fra il gruppo sanguigno del padre e del nascituro eccetto casi patologici in cui c’era bisogno di una trasfusione.
> Anche io vorrei capire il modo in cui si è arrivato questa scoperta; la modalità potrebbe dire molto sulla situazione famigliare.


Mi viene in mente che studi sull'ereditarietà basati sull'analisi dei gruppi sanguigni di neonati e genitori diedero risultati stupefacenti negli anni 40 riguardo l'alta presenza di figli illegittimi, tanto che il ricercatore stesso decise di non rendere pubblico il suo studio. Del resto quella che viene definita "strategia riproduttiva mista", perseguita da varie specie animali e non solo dall'uomo, risulta in natura una tattica proficua


----------



## Skorpio (28 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere un’analisi del gruppo sanguigno fatta in occasione del tentato suicidio.
> Non so se in passato alla nascita facevano un controllo incrociato fra il gruppo sanguigno del padre e del nascituro eccetto casi patologici in cui c’era bisogno di una trasfusione.
> Anche io vorrei capire il modo in cui si è arrivato questa scoperta; la modalità potrebbe dire molto sulla situazione famigliare.


Eh si potrebbe proprio

Ma le figlie allora?

a questo punto qui entra in ballo anche la paternità con le figlie, no?

Perchè il figlio no e le figlie si?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Veramente senza parole. Per quanto possa valere, hai tutta la mia solidarietà.
> Mi permetto solo un consiglio: pensa solo a te stesso, molla la bottiglia e le sigarette, vendi tutto, cambia aria (da tua sorella o cmq in altro posto).
> Dopo aver dedicato anni a persone che non lo meritavano non mi sembra il caso di regalargli anche la salute entrando in questa spirale di autodistruzione.
> 
> ...


Ti invito a rileggere il tuo post e a valutare l’opportunità di fare modifiche.
La istigazione a delinquere credo che sia un reato.


----------



## ionio36 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti invito a rileggere il tuo post e a valutare l’opportunità di fare modifiche.
> La istigazione a delinquere credo che sia un reato.


La violenza anche verbale non porta mai a nulla si buono.
Passato il momento di rabbia,ti pentiresti di quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Febbraio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Veramente senza parole. Per quanto possa valere, hai tutta la mia solidarietà.
> Mi permetto solo un consiglio: pensa solo a te stesso, molla la bottiglia e le sigarette, vendi tutto, cambia aria (da tua sorella o cmq in altro posto).
> Dopo aver dedicato anni a persone che non lo meritavano non mi sembra il caso di regalargli anche la salute entrando in questa spirale di autodistruzione.
> 
> ...


----------



## ionio36 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti invito a rileggere il tuo post e a valutare l’opportunità di fare modifiche.
> La istigazione a delinquere credo che sia un reato.


Secondo me comunque non sta istigando, Ha detto una cosa sbagliata,che riguarda lui ma non ha scritto o sottinteso che l'altro debba farlo.Io censurerei questo post per ragioni etiche e per moderare il linguaggio nel forum,come già ho sostenuto,ma non penso ci sia una configurazione di reato.
Questa  è una mia opinione.Correggetemi se sbaglio


----------



## Ulisse (28 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti invito a rileggere il tuo post e a valutare l’opportunità di fare modifiche.
> La istigazione a delinquere credo che sia un reato.


Non sto istigando a nessuna forma di violenza che, per inciso, nn mi appartiene.

al suo posto mi sarei arrivato per toglierle TUTTO. auto, soldi, 0 mantenimento..pure la serratura di casa cambiata per lasciarla senza un tetto in testa.
Cose che se fatte, lo so bene, ti fanno passare dalla parte del torto con il rischio di mandarti in galera...ecco perché parlavo di probabile galera...
Se intendessi una qualsiasi forma di violenza fisica, per quella ci sta giustamente la galera ..nn forse o probabilmente.

Altro che violenza, io desidereri vederla campare in eterno ed in salute perche deve vedere cosa ha fatto e come è stata ripagata.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Non sto istigando a nessuna forma di violenza che, per inciso, nn mi appartiene.
> 
> al suo posto mi sarei arrivato per toglierle TUTTO. auto, soldi, 0 mantenimento..pure la serratura di casa cambiata per lasciarla senza un tetto in testa.
> Cose che se fatte, lo so bene, ti fanno passare dalla parte del torto con il rischio di mandarti in galera...ecco perché parlavo di probabile galera...
> ...


Dubito fortemente che abbia dei rimorsi; ne ha fatte talmente tante e grosse che sicuramente mentre lo faceva immaginava come si sarebbe sentito il marito se l’avesse scoperto. Di tempo per fermarsi e ragionare ne ha avuto; ma ha continuato. Per questo che penso che i rimorsi non ne abbia; eccetto quello che non può continuare ad usare il bancomat del marito.
Se da una relazione extra nasce un bambino bisogna prendersi le responsabilità ed informare i diretti interessati.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Non sto istigando a nessuna forma di violenza che, per inciso, nn mi appartiene.
> 
> al suo posto mi sarei arrivato per toglierle TUTTO. auto, soldi, 0 mantenimento..pure la serratura di casa cambiata per lasciarla senza un tetto in testa.
> Cose che se fatte, lo so bene, ti fanno passare dalla parte del torto con il rischio di mandarti in galera...ecco perché parlavo di probabile galera...
> ...


Capito, non è istigazione a delinquere, è solo sindrome di Dio.


----------



## Ulisse (28 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dubito fortemente che abbia dei rimorsi; ne ha fatte talmente tante e grosse che sicuramente mentre lo faceva immaginava come si sarebbe sentito il marito se l’avesse scoperto. Di tempo per fermarsi e ragionare ne ha avuto; ma ha continuato. Per questo che penso che i rimorsi non ne abbia; eccetto quello che non può continuare ad usare il bancomat del marito.


si, potrebbe pure non avere rimorsi nell'immediato se nn quello delle ristrettezze economiche che, se questo è il soggetto, sarà comunque una bella botta per lei. 
Però, anche la più approfittatrice ed opportunista del mondo, se ha passato decenni con una persona senza mai far traspirare questa reale motivazione, per me ha anche dei sentimenti.
E questi, anche se pochi e deboli, ti daranno il rimorso nel tempo ..vedere un marito che ti cancella dalla vita, i figli che giustamente ti considereranno la causa dello sfascio familiare...beh....proprio addosso non credo che ti scivoli...



Lara3 ha detto:


> Se da una relazione extra nasce un bambino bisogna prendersi le responsabilità ed informare i diretti interessati.


si. Questo è l'aspetto più miserabile della persona...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> si, potrebbe pure non avere rimorsi nell'immediato se nn quello delle ristrettezze economiche che, se questo è il soggetto, sarà comunque una bella botta per lei.
> Però, anche la più approfittatrice ed opportunista del mondo, se ha passato decenni con una persona senza mai far *traspirare* questa reale motivazione, per me ha anche dei sentimenti.
> E questi, anche se pochi e deboli, ti daranno il rimorso nel tempo ..vedere un marito che ti cancella dalla vita, i figli che giustamente ti considereranno la causa dello sfascio familiare...beh....proprio addosso non credo che ti scivoli...
> 
> ...


Trasparire


----------



## Ulisse (28 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capito, non è istigazione a delinquere, è solo sindrome di Dio.


no. per niente.
Calandomi al suo posto, da un tale comportamento, dove vedi questa ostentata superiorità da parte mia nei suoi confronti.
E' solo la reazione soggettiva e personale ad un trattamento subito.
Ognuno reagisce come meglio crede. Se sono stato trattato da bancomat ti tolgo quello perchè so che ti farà male.
Se è l'agiatezza che cercavi, io te la tolgo.

Non mi sentirei nessun Dio...anzi...io mi sentirei come un fallitoche per decenni non ha capito chi avesse al suo fianco...inteso come moglie e come famiglia.

Se poi per te la migliore reazione è molto più diplomatica e razionale..beata te....io sono diverso...nn ci riuscirei a non esere cattivo


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> no. per niente.
> Calandomi al suo posto, da un tale comportamento, dove vedi questa ostentata superiorità da parte mia nei suoi confronti.
> E' solo la reazione soggettiva e personale ad un trattamento subito.
> Ognuno reagisce come meglio crede. Se sono stato trattato da bancomat ti tolgo quello perchè so che ti farà male.
> ...


Questi post non danno alcun conforto a chi scrive ed è in condizioni difficili per lo sconvolgimento della propria vita.
Tu ti poni da Dio nei confronti di tutta la vicenda perché ti credi onnisciente e perché giudichi tutti ed emetti condanne.
È una posizione frequente in età giovanile.
In età adulta o matura si tende a intuire che ogni azione matura in conseguenza di una complessità di ragioni interne ed esterne. Questo non significa giustificare nessuno, ma evitare di emettere sentenze. A te Dante con la Divina Commedia ti fa un baffo.  Dante poneva le persone all’inferno, ma ne evidenziava le ragioni. 
La cultura popolare contemporanea cerca, ad esempio  attraverso i film, di fare intuire questa complessità.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> si, potrebbe pure non avere rimorsi nell'immediato se nn quello delle ristrettezze economiche che, se questo è il soggetto, sarà comunque una bella botta per lei.
> Però, anche la più approfittatrice ed opportunista del mondo, se ha passato decenni con una persona senza mai far traspirare questa reale motivazione, per me ha anche dei sentimenti.
> E questi, anche se pochi e deboli, ti daranno il rimorso nel tempo ..vedere un marito che ti cancella dalla vita, i figli che giustamente ti considereranno la causa dello sfascio familiare...beh....proprio addosso non credo che ti scivoli...
> 
> ...


La vita mi ha mostrato purtroppo che ci sono persone che non hanno un minimo di pentimento per il male fatto.
Dopo  tutto quello che ha fatto, se aveva un minimo di buon senso, avrebbe dovuto rinunciare lei stessa ai vantaggi economici che non le spettano; il milione se l’ha già preso.
È il minimo che potrebbe fare, invece no: chiede a Tommy di mettere una pietra sopra.
Mi sfugge se questa richiesta è venuta prima della scoperta della non paternità, credo di sì.
Quindi la signora chiedeva piangendo di tornare come prima, ma aveva omesso di confessare al marito che aveva fatto un figlio con un’altro uomo.
Tommy, dimentica questa donna, peggio di così non può essere.
Non regalargli pure la tua salute, se ti dovessi ammalare e ... pensa che le faresti un’altro regalo.
Goditi la seconda metà della tua vita in serenità con i soldi che ti restano.
Ma se ti ammali le stai facendo un’altro favore.
Quindi abbi cura della tua salute.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questi post non danno alcun conforto a chi scrive ed è in condizioni difficili per lo sconvolgimento della propria vita.
> Tu ti poni da Dio nei confronti di tutta la vicenda perché ti credi onnisciente e perché giudichi tutti ed emetti condanne.
> È una posizione frequente in età giovanile.
> In età adulta o matura si tende a intuire che ogni azione matura in conseguenza di una complessità di ragioni interne ed esterne. Questo non significa giustificare nessuno, ma evitare di emettere sentenze. A te Dante con la Divina Commedia ti fa un baffo.  Dante poneva le persone all’inferno, ma ne evidenziava le ragioni.
> La cultura popolare contemporanea cerca, ad esempio  attraverso i film, di fare intuire questa complessità.


Senza scomodare Dante, il tuo approccio riguardo questa storia l’ho trovato assurdo.
Consigliare di non buttare tutto all’aria, di pensare a quanto di bello hanno vissuto, quando già si vedeva tutto il marcio, boh, poteva solo indurlo a dare ancora fiducia a chi era evidente di non meritarla.
Minimizzare non era una buona soluzione perché era evidente che un secondo e terzo colpo l’avrebbero destabilizzato. Come poi si è visto.
Ulisse , io ed altri utenti consigliamo di pensare alla sua salute.
Era talmente evidente che quella prima frase detta da lei all’amante ed intercettata all’inizio da Tommy «  non l’ho mai amato » esprimeva esattamente quello che lei pensava.
In seguito si è visto che le cose non dette erano ancora peggiori.
Non vedo da dove tiri fuori che Ulisse si pone da Dio, piuttosto tu che critichi tutto quello che è diverso dal tuo pensiero.
Dall’inizio hai considerato con molta indulgenza il comportamento della moglie di Tommy e criticato quelli che esprimevano un parere diverso da te, ma non venire adesso a dire che Ulisse si pone da Dio.
Ne abbiamo di maestrine qui fin troppe.


----------



## mistral (28 Febbraio 2021)

Mah........manca solo che spunti fuori Brooke Logan e abbiamo tutta la trama .


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La vita mi ha mostrato purtroppo che ci sono persone che non hanno un minimo di pentimento per il male fatto.
> Dopo  tutto quello che ha fatto, se aveva un minimo di buon senso, avrebbe dovuto rinunciare lei stessa ai vantaggi economici che non le spettano; il milione se l’ha già preso.
> È il minimo che potrebbe fare, invece no: chiede a Tommy di mettere una pietra sopra.
> Mi sfugge se questa richiesta è venuta prima della scoperta della non paternità, credo di sì.
> ...


Hai letto “Va’ dove ti porta il cuore”?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Senza scomodare Dante, il tuo approccio riguardo questa storia l’ho trovato assurdo.
> Consigliare di non buttare tutto all’aria, di pensare a quanto di bello hanno vissuto, quando già si vedeva tutto il marcio, boh, poteva solo indurlo a dare ancora fiducia a chi era evidente di non meritarla.
> Minimizzare non era una buona soluzione perché era evidente che un secondo e terzo colpo l’avrebbero destabilizzato. Come poi si è visto.
> Ulisse , io ed altri utenti consigliamo di pensare alla sua salute.
> ...


Tu cosa sei?
Immagina di scrivere un romanzo o di vedere un film o una telenovela (genere più adeguato a una vicenda ricca di colpi di scena). 
Il personaggio che esprime la tua posizione come lo descriveresti? Il prete del villaggio? La nonna saggia? La vicina invidiosa? La parente zitella? L‘amica sconvolta?
Comunque è evidente che è tutta colpa mia. Io dovrei essere l’amica di lei che le ha tenuto mano e che ancora ha un conto su cui la fedifraga ha versato soldi per quarant’anni, pensando al giorno in cui, ultra sessantenne, avrebbe mollato il marito.


----------



## perplesso (28 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ascolta ....se fino ad oggi l hai cresciuto come un foglio... è tuo...i figli sono di chi li cresce .
> Se fossi un uomo...non avrei il minimo dubbio... è mio figlio!!!
> Sapere che è di tizio o Caio?ti farebbe star meglio?
> Se è di tizio meglio...se è di Caio cazzo no perché mi sta sui coglioni?
> Perdona il francesismo...ma certe cose...o le scopri subito...o ora????cosa ti cambia?


ti cambia che se insorge una malattia specifica, se il DNA non è quello che dovrebbe essere, anche la terapia si sballa


----------



## Lara3 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai letto “Va’ dove ti porta il cuore”?


Ho capito da dove tiri fuori le tue perle de saggezza


----------



## Lara3 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu cosa sei?
> Immagina di scrivere un romanzo o di vedere un film o una telenovela (genere più adeguato a una vicenda ricca di colpi di scena).
> Il personaggio che esprime la tua posizione come lo descriveresti? Il prete del villaggio? La nonna saggia? La vicina invidiosa? La parente zitella? L‘amica sconvolta?
> Comunque è evidente che è tutta colpa mia. Io dovrei essere l’amica di lei che le ha tenuto mano e che ancora ha un conto su cui la fedifraga ha versato soldi per quarant’anni, pensando al giorno in cui, ultra sessantenne, avrebbe mollato il marito.


Mamma mia che fantasia effervescente !
Qui non ci sono personaggi, ma persone vere. E chi soffre di più in questa storia ha chiesto aiuto. 
Ognuno dice il suo parere, normale, siamo tutti diversi, ma importante non prevaricare e prendere in giro chi la pensa diversamente.
Poi se tu hai scommesso sulla bontà d’animo della signora , affari tuoi. Ma non prendere in giro chi è scettico.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Febbraio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti cambia che se insorge una malattia specifica, se il DNA non è quello che dovrebbe essere, anche la terapia si sballa


Si è innegabile....
Possiamo fare finta che sia orfano...
Meglio non sapere dal mio punto di vista che chi ho creduto un padre per la vita...non sia tecnicamente tale....
Sai che impatto emotivo fare una simile scoperta?
Poi è lui che vuole scoprire chi sia il vero padre...e non credo per queste motivazioni...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ho capito da dove tiri fuori le tue perle de saggezza


Non l’hai letto? Non hai visto nemmeno il film?
È stato un successo mondiale. La Tamaro ancora ci campa con i diritti d’autore. Non è certo una scrittrice da Nobel, ma non scrive un altro con l’apostrofo.
Ma lasciando perdere queste quisquilie ortografiche, quello che è interessante di quel libro (e il mistero del successo da best seller che chiunque vorrebbe replicare) è che evidentemente è proprio la storia di una paternità attribuita e non reale che è il segreto che passa di generazione in generazione che potrebbe essere la chiave del successo. Significa che è un argomento che, reale o immaginario, ha coinvolto milioni di persone.
Del resto attualmente si discute della fecondazione eterologa, anche se con il consenso del partner, perché l’origine genetica è un argomento molto coinvolgente.
Personalmente non ho alcun dubbio sulla paternità mia o dei miei figli, ci sono somiglianze imbarazzanti, ma sono anche consapevole che i figli si amano comunque e sono di chi li cresce.
Hai mai visto Filumena Marturano o il film Matrimonio all’italiana?
Hai da suggerirmi una bibliografia (o anche una filmografia, così non devo leggere) di base per tirarmi fuori dalla mi ignoranza? Te ne sarei grata.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mamma mia che fantasia effervescente !
> Qui non ci sono personaggi, ma persone vere. E chi soffre di più in questa storia ha chiesto aiuto.
> Ognuno dice il suo parere, normale, siamo tutti diversi, ma *importante non prevaricare e prendere in giro chi la pensa diversamente.*
> Poi se tu hai scommesso sulla bontà d’animo della signora , affari tuoi. Ma non prendere in giro chi è scettico.


Mi fa piacere che hai deciso di fare autocritica.


----------



## perplesso (28 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si è innegabile....
> Possiamo fare finta che sia orfano...
> Meglio non sapere dal mio punto di vista che chi ho creduto un padre per la vita...non sia tecnicamente tale....
> Sai che impatto emotivo fare una simile scoperta?
> Poi è lui che vuole scoprire chi sia il vero padre...e non credo per queste motivazioni...


appunto, spera che non insorga mai una malattia di quelle per le quali ti chiedono se tuo padre o tua madre sono portatori....


----------



## Lara3 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere che hai deciso di fare autocritica.


Non era autocritica; mi riferivo ai km di messaggi in cui assolvevi il comportamento della moglie di Tommy ed in cui davi contro a chi la pensava diversamente. Visto come sono andate le cose invece di restare in silenzio vai pure a criticare Ulisse che esprime la solidarietà a Tommy perché ti sembra troppo atteggiamento da Dio.
Tutti possono sbagliare la valutazione sugli altri, nessuno è immune, nella vita si prendono delle cantonate tremende.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non era autocritica; mi riferivo ai km di messaggi in cui assolvevi il comportamento della moglie di Tommy ed in cui davi contro a chi la pensava diversamente. Visto come sono andate le cose invece di restare in silenzio vai pure a criticare Ulisse che esprime la solidarietà a Tommy perché ti sembra troppo atteggiamento da Dio.
> Tutti possono sbagliare la valutazione sugli altri, nessuno è immune, nella vita si prendono delle cantonate tremende.


Sono persino stanca di dire che non ho un atteggiamento giudicante nei confronti delle persone. 
Lo sono nei confronti di comportamenti in senso generale e poi posso esserlo nei confronti delle persone che si relazionano, anche virtualmente, ma più per la coerenza interna delle affermazioni. Ma questa è un’altra storia.
Credo che non possa io, come non può nessuno, essere giudicante nei confronti di chi non è qui a raccontare la sua versione.
Per fortuna esiste la narrazione, alta e bassa, a cercare di far vedere che le situazioni sono complesse.
Semplificare non funziona in caso di epidemia, come non funziona nelle relazioni.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Febbraio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> appunto, spera che non insorga mai una malattia di quelle per le quali ti chiedono se tuo padre o tua madre sono portatori....


Guarda mia madre purtroppo è in cielo...
E preferirei morire piuttosto che scoprire che mio padre non sia il mio biologico...
Chiaro?
Anche perché padre è chi ti cresce...chi ti sostiene...chi ti stimola...chi ti critica....
Chi ti aiuta ad essere la persona che sei...
Io se non avessi avuto mio padre e mia madre probabilmente sarei finita ...molto male...
Quindi...anche se un test del DNA dovesse dirmi che mio padre non lo è me ne sbattersi il cazzo!!!!!


----------



## Lara3 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non l’hai letto? Non hai visto nemmeno il film?
> È stato un successo mondiale. La Tamaro ancora ci campa con i diritti d’autore. Non è certo una scrittrice da Nobel, ma non scrive un altro con l’apostrofo.
> Ma lasciando perdere queste quisquilie ortografiche, quello che è interessante di quel libro (e il mistero del successo da best seller che chiunque vorrebbe replicare) è che evidentemente è proprio la storia di una paternità attribuita e non reale che è il segreto che passa di generazione in generazione che potrebbe essere la chiave del successo. Significa che è un argomento che, reale o immaginario, ha coinvolto milioni di persone.
> Del resto attualmente si discute della fecondazione eterologa, anche se con il consenso del partner, perché l’origine genetica è un argomento molto coinvolgente.
> ...


Se prendiamo come riferimento  qualche romanzo rosa per parlare della storia di Tommy, non convincerai nessuno che il peso che si porta addosso è meno, solo perché capita abbastanza di frequente che le donne rimangono incinte con gli amanti. E perché la storia della non paternità piace così tanto ai lettori da far vendere 16 milioni di copie.
Qui non si tratta di un romanzo rosa, ma della vita. E scoprire che un figlio non è suo non è meno pesante solo perché si parla in tanti film e tanti libri di questo argomento.
Mi dispiace: il fatto di conoscere i  libri o film sopra per me non è garanzia di cultura, così come la loro non conoscenza non è secondo me indice di ignoranza.
Letto «  Vai dove ti porta il cuore » e visto il film « Matrimonio all’italiana « .
Non vedo il nesso che vuoi cercare con la storia di Tommy; vuoi dire che è meno grave quello che è successo solo perché lo hai visto in 4 film e 3 libri ?


----------



## perplesso (28 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda mia madre purtroppo è in cielo...
> E preferirei morire piuttosto che scoprire che mio padre non sia il mio biologico...
> Chiaro?
> Anche perché padre è chi ti cresce...chi ti sostiene...chi ti stimola...chi ti critica....
> ...


tu magari te ne freghi.   qualcun altro no.  e confidando nella salute, si può anche evitare una sconvolgente verità, ma appunto tocca sperare


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda mia madre purtroppo è in cielo...
> E preferirei morire piuttosto che scoprire che mio padre non sia il mio biologico...
> Chiaro?
> Anche perché padre è chi ti cresce...chi ti sostiene...chi ti stimola...chi ti critica....
> ...


Io adoro i miei genitori. Papà non c’è più purtroppo. Ma se sapessi che mi hanno nascosto una cosa così sarei decisamente molto delusa e penso che parte della stima la perderebbero 
Non ne parliamo se scoprissi che mia madre ha nascosto una cosa simile a mio padre 
Continuo a sostenere che sia una delle cose peggiori che una donna possa fare


----------



## Ulisse (28 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Visto come sono andate le cose invece di restare in silenzio vai pure a criticare Ulisse che esprime la solidarietà a Tommy perché ti sembra troppo atteggiamento da Dio.


Onestamente non capisco tale accanimento. Mio limite. Forse da infantile o immaturo.
Etichetta che comunque mi sembra ingenerosa e superficiale perchè figlia di una valutazione basata su qualche botta e risposta senza conoscere per niente la persona.

Ma comunque ci sta...i forum sono così...sono abitati da tante diverse personaità, tutte diverse ma tutte necessarie...ci sta chi ha la battuta pronta, chi si lamenta sempre, chi istiga e chi pensa che la propria opinione valga più di quella degli altri.
Ma come ho detto va bene così...alla fine la partecipazione ai forum non è obbligatoria e chiunque, come è entrato, può tranquillamente uscirne se nn si sente a suo agio o non ne percepisce beneficio.

Il mio conforto è stato nel suggerire di guardare avanti, di cercare di darci un taglio.
Visti i presupposti, considerando la versione di Tommy affidabile al 100%, sfortunatamente non vedo niente da recuperare ed io non posso vestirmi da ipocrita consigliandogli qualcosa in cui non credo: cercare di salvare qualcosa.

Gli ho consigliato di guardare alla propria salute perchè per come sta è la cosa più importante. La priorità assoluta.

delirio di onnipotenza..da Dio....mah...dove sta?
Perchè ho semplicemente dato un giudizio pensando me al suo posto?
Io non ci vedo niente di male. Questo nn è un tribunale ma un forum quindi il contraddittorio non è obbligatorio.
Un utente si sfoga, porta la sua storia ed in funzione di quella ne riceve aiuto, comprensione ma anche giudizi.

Pur straripando il forum di storie sul tradimento, non ho mai visto nessuna di queste in cui fossero presenti entrambi gli attori, il tradito ed il traditore..alla fine scrive sempre o il più ferito (il tradito) o quello coni sensi di colpa (traditore non beccato ancora)  ma nn per questo mi sembra che siano storie scevre di giudizi da parte di tanti utenti che leggendole ed immedesimandosi nella stessa, si sentono di esprimerlo.

Tommy lo ammiro per come si è comportato visto che a parti invertite, per come sono caratterialmente, la reazione sarebbe stata diversa. Ognuno reagisce come vuole quando viene ferito in questo modo. Io non riuscirei a non essere cattivo perchè l'offesa è stata grossa, variegata e di lunga durata.
Tanto di cappello a Tommy sia per quello che ha costruito nella vita, sia per la generosità e comprensione data alla famiglia allargata e sia per come sta/stava gestendo la cosa (ora non so cosa vuole fare..). Da questo *traspare *la stoffa di uomo che ha e di quanto non meritasse tale trattamento.

Gli auguro veramente di trovare tutta la forza e serenità necessaria per andare avanti. Se lo merita.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io adoro i miei genitori. Papà non c’è più purtroppo. Ma se sapessi che mi hanno nascosto una cosa così sarei decisamente molto delusa e penso che parte della stima la perderebbero
> Non ne parliamo se scoprissi che mia madre ha nascosto una cosa simile a mio padre
> Continuo a sostenere che sia una delle cose peggiori che una donna possa fare


Capisco ... sicuramente mentire sulla paternità sarebbe una cosa assurda da digerire nel rapporto di coppia ..
Io parlo da figlia...per me mio padre è quello che mi ha cresciuto anche se dovesse uscire che fosse tizio o caio


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Capisco ... sicuramente mentire sulla paternità sarebbe una cosa assurda da digerire nel rapporto di coppia ..
> Io parlo da figlia...per me mio padre è quello che mi ha cresciuto anche se dovesse uscire che fosse tizio o caio


Quello di sicuro 
Però ripeto cambierebbe la stima che ho per loro se entrambi sapevano la verità


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Se prendiamo come riferimento  qualche romanzo rosa per parlare della storia di Tommy, non convincerai nessuno che il peso che si porta addosso è meno, solo perché capita abbastanza di frequente che le donne rimangono incinte con gli amanti. E perché la storia della non paternità piace così tanto ai lettori da far vendere 16 milioni di copie.
> Qui non si tratta di un romanzo rosa, ma della vita. E scoprire che un figlio non è suo non è meno pesante solo perché si parla in tanti film e tanti libri di questo argomento.
> Mi dispiace: il fatto di conoscere i  libri o film sopra per me non è garanzia di cultura, così come la loro non conoscenza non è secondo me indice di ignoranza.
> Letto «  Vai dove ti porta il cuore » e visto il film « Matrimonio all’italiana « .
> Non vedo il nesso che vuoi cercare con la storia di Tommy; vuoi dire che è meno grave quello che è successo solo perché lo hai visto in 4 film e 3 libri ?


A volte spiegarsi ancora è accanimento.


----------



## ionio36 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai letto “Va’ dove ti porta il cuore”?


È un romanzo banale(secondo me)!,penso non insegni nulla!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Onestamente non capisco tale accanimento. Mio limite. Forse da infantile o immaturo.
> Etichetta che comunque mi sembra ingenerosa e superficiale perchè figlia di una valutazione basata su qualche botta e risposta senza conoscere per niente la persona.
> 
> Ma comunque ci sta...i forum sono così...sono abitati da tante diverse personaità, tutte diverse ma tutte necessarie...ci sta chi ha la battuta pronta, chi si lamenta sempre, chi istiga e chi pensa che la propria opinione valga più di quella degli altri.
> ...


Io gli ho consigliato di farsi aiutare.
Proprio perché è stato investito da uno tsunami che ha spazzato ogni cosa in cui credeva, ha bisogno di un sostegno.
Andarsene alle Canarie può essere una buona cosa per il clima, ma non è che l’allontanamento fisico può allontanare da pensieri negativi e credo che la vendetta non possa dare pace, se non temporaneamente.
Anzi, passato una prima fase, tutto diventerebbe cancellazione di una vita. La cancellazione sarebbe anche cancellazione di se stesso. Non si vive bene senza la propria storia.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> È un romanzo banale(secondo me)!,penso non insegni nulla!


Ho già detto che non è un capolavoro letterario. Ho detto che il tema è simile e ha avuto un successo mondiale. Il successo mi spinge a capire cosa ci sia di importante anche in un libro o film apparentemente di poco valore. 
A parte che se è così banale, invito tutti a scrivere una storia banale e fare un successo mondiale.


----------



## Ulisse (28 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io gli ho consigliato di farsi aiutare.
> Proprio perché è stato investito da uno tsunami che ha spazzato ogni cosa in cui credeva, ha bisogno di un sostegno.
> Andarsene alle Canarie può essere una buona cosa per il clima, ma non è che l’allontanamento fisico può allontanare da pensieri negativi e credo che la vendetta non possa dare pace, se non temporaneamente.
> Anzi, passato una prima fase, tutto diventerebbe cancellazione di una vita. La cancellazione sarebbe anche cancellazione di se stesso. Non si vive bene senza la propria storia.


L'allontanamento non è sinonimo di cancellazione. Non mi embra di aver letto da parte di nessuno vai via e dimentica tutto.
Allontanarsi come forma di auto protezione che serve per tirarsi fuori da un contesto ormai tossico, fare il punto della situazione, ritrovarsi, capire cosa veramente ha valore (per esempio la propria salute).
Mi è capitato di trovarmi in situazioni pesanti...molto..anche se per fortuna mia nemmeno lontanamente paragonabili a quella di Tommy e mi è stato di aiuto anche solo mettermi un paio di cuffie, ascoltare la musica e riflettere. Questa è cmq una forma di allontanamento (io con le cuffie, chi facendo una passeggiata, chi andando in altro luogo) che mi ha aiutato perchè quando sei sovraccarico da stimoli esterni non hai energie a sufficienza per le riflessioni di cui sopra. Almeno con me funziona.

comunque l'essenza della mia ultima risposta non è questa...o meglio non solo questa.
Non mi hai però aiutato a capire dove sta il mio infantile delirio di onnipotenza per aver dato un giudizio in assenza di controparte.
Anche se nn è il primo forum che frequento, forse ne ho sempre travisato il loro funzionamento e non è mai troppo tardi per correggere il tiro.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> L'allontanamento non è sinonimo di cancellazione. Non mi embra di aver letto da parte di nessuno vai via e dimentica tutto.
> Allontanarsi come forma di auto protezione che serve per tirarsi fuori da un contesto ormai tossico, fare il punto della situazione, ritrovarsi, capire cosa veramente ha valore (per esempio la propria salute).
> Mi è capitato di trovarmi in situazioni pesanti...molto..anche se per fortuna mia nemmeno lontanamente paragonabili a quella di Tommy e mi è stato di aiuto anche solo mettermi un paio di cuffie, ascoltare la musica e riflettere. Questa è cmq una forma di allontanamento (io con le cuffie, chi facendo una passeggiata, chi andando in altro luogo) che mi ha aiutato perchè quando sei sovraccarico da stimoli esterni non hai energie a sufficienza per le riflessioni di cui sopra. Almeno con me funziona.
> 
> ...


Rileggi.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Questi post non danno alcun conforto a chi scrive ed è in condizioni difficili per lo sconvolgimento della propria vita.
> Tu ti poni da Dio nei confronti di tutta la vicenda perché ti credi onnisciente e perché giudichi tutti ed emetti condanne.
> È una posizione frequente in età giovanile.
> In età adulta o matura si tende a intuire che ogni azione matura in conseguenza di una complessità di ragioni interne ed esterne. Questo non significa giustificare nessuno, ma evitare di emettere sentenze. A te Dante con la Divina Commedia ti fa un baffo.  Dante poneva le persone all’inferno, ma ne evidenziava le ragioni.
> La cultura popolare contemporanea cerca, ad esempio  attraverso i film, di fare intuire questa complessità.





Ulisse ha detto:


> Veramente senza parole. Per quanto possa valere, hai tutta la mia solidarietà.
> Mi permetto solo un consiglio: pensa solo a te stesso, molla la bottiglia e le sigarette, vendi tutto, cambia aria (da tua sorella o cmq in altro posto).
> Dopo aver dedicato anni a persone che non lo meritavano non mi sembra il caso di regalargli anche la salute entrando in questa spirale di autodistruzione.
> 
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti invito a rileggere il tuo post e a valutare l’opportunità di fare modifiche.
> La istigazione a delinquere credo che sia un reato.





Ulisse ha detto:


> Non sto istigando a nessuna forma di violenza che, per inciso, nn mi appartiene.
> 
> al suo posto mi sarei arrivato per toglierle TUTTO. auto, soldi, 0 mantenimento..pure la serratura di casa cambiata per lasciarla senza un tetto in testa.
> Cose che se fatte, lo so bene, ti fanno passare dalla parte del torto con il rischio di mandarti in galera...ecco perché parlavo di probabile galera...
> ...





Ulisse ha detto:


> no. per niente.
> Calandomi al suo posto, da un tale comportamento, dove vedi questa ostentata superiorità da parte mia nei suoi confronti.
> E' solo la reazione soggettiva e personale ad un trattamento subito.
> Ognuno reagisce come meglio crede. Se sono stato trattato da bancomat ti tolgo quello perchè so che ti farà male.
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Questi post non danno alcun conforto a chi scrive ed è in condizioni difficili per lo sconvolgimento della propria vita.
> Tu ti poni da Dio nei confronti di tutta la vicenda perché ti credi onnisciente e perché giudichi tutti ed emetti condanne.
> È una posizione frequente in età giovanile.
> In età adulta o matura si tende a intuire che ogni azione matura in conseguenza di una complessità di ragioni interne ed esterne. Questo non significa giustificare nessuno, ma evitare di emettere sentenze. A te Dante con la Divina Commedia ti fa un baffo.  Dante poneva le persone all’inferno, ma ne evidenziava le ragioni.
> La cultura popolare contemporanea cerca, ad esempio  attraverso i film, di fare intuire questa complessità.


A me sembra chiaro.


----------



## ionio36 (1 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho già detto che non è un capolavoro letterario. Ho detto che il tema è simile e ha avuto un successo mondiale. Il successo mi spinge a capire cosa ci sia di importante anche in un libro o film apparentemente di poco valore.
> A parte che se è così banale, invito tutti a scrivere una storia banale e fare un successo mondiale.


Si questo sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## ionio36 (1 Marzo 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Si questo sono d'accordo con te.


Comunque leggetelo.


----------



## Ulisse (1 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra chiaro.


no. per niente.
mi hai etichettato come immaturo affetto da crisi di onnipotenza.
Ritengo sia un etichetta ingiustificata.

Se ti riferisci ai giudizi, gia ti ho detto come la penso sulla presenza o meno della controparte.
Se ti riferisci ai contenuti, gia li ho spiegati.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> no. per niente.
> mi hai etichettato come immaturo affetto da crisi di onnipotenza.
> Ritengo sia un etichetta ingiustificata.
> 
> ...


Non ho etichettato te, ma quei giudizi e condanne che, per la loro severità (spietatezza?) assumono una posizione di superiorità rispetto ai colpevoli.
Non sei d’accordo? Amen
Mica voglio vincere.


----------



## Ulisse (1 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho etichettato te, ma quei giudizi e condanne che, per la loro severità (spietatezza?) assumono una posizione di superiorità rispetto ai colpevoli.
> Non sei d’accordo? Amen
> Mica voglio vincere.


non è nessuna gara. Almeno su questo ci troviamo.

Di giudizi severi sulla moglie ne ho letti divesi e ben peggiori ...se ricordo bene definita anche "troia" da qualcuno. Non mi sembra ci sia stata la stessa tua reazione. 
No, hai etichettato me come infantile ed onnipotente:  
          " Tu ti poni da Dio nei confronti...."

Non ho espresso altro che la mia solidarietà,  come mi sarei comportato nei suoi panni (taglio totale dei viveri) e consigliato di cambiare aria perchè veramente sta sotto pressione con salute a rischio.
Come hai fatto, ti sei investita allo stesso modo da giudice nei miei confronti.
Quindi, con questo metro, di giudici ne vedo almeno due....

una cosa è non essere d'accordo..e su questo anche io sono per l'amen...
un' altra cosa è l'attacco e relativa etichettatura gratuita


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Di giudizi severi sulla moglie ne ho letti divesi e ben peggiori ...se ricordo bene definita anche "troia" da qualcuno.


Noooo.. . E chi è stato?


----------



## Martes (1 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Noooo.. . E chi è stato?


Mah, forse uno di quei maleducati che la passano sempre liscia: la vita è ingiusta...


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Mah, forse uno di quei maleducati che la passano sempre liscia: la vita è ingiusta...


Mah.. A Me MI mi sembra di esser tornato alle elementari, dove quando la maestra ti faceva la nota perché biasciavi la chewingum, rispondevi dicendo che non era giusto perché allora c'era anche chi aveva sputato pallini di carta con la cerbottana.


----------



## Martes (1 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. A Me MI mi sembra di esser tornato alle elementari, dove quando la maestra ti faceva la nota perché biasciavi la chewingum, rispondevi dicendo che non era giusto perché allora c'era anche chi aveva sputato pallini di carta con la cerbottana.


Sì sì, intanto a te non ti sgridano perché sei il cocchino della maestra


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Sì sì, intanto a te non ti sgridano perché sei il cocchino della maestra


Se avessero preso un terzo delle bacchettate nel culo che mi ha dato a me, sarebbero già tutti alle Canarie con le chiappe in acqua dall'alba al tramonto..


----------



## Lara3 (1 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. A Me MI mi sembra di esser tornato alle elementari, dove quando la maestra ti faceva la nota perché biasciavi la chewingum, rispondevi dicendo che non era giusto perché allora c'era anche chi aveva sputato pallini di carta con la cerbottana.


Maestraaaaa ! 
Skorpio ha detto « a ME MI sembra «  !


----------



## Ulisse (1 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. A Me MI mi sembra di esser tornato alle elementari, dove quando la maestra ti faceva la nota perché biasciavi la chewingum, rispondevi dicendo che non era giusto perché allora c'era anche chi aveva sputato pallini di carta con la cerbottana.


guarda che non era questo il senso del mio post.
Probabilmente tu hai etichettato qualle donna come molti pensavano...

non mi piace il doppiopesismo travestito da moralizzatore. Trovo piuttosto normale dire che semplicemente ci si è sbagliati nel giudizio verso una persona praticamente sconosciuta. Siamo umani e fallibili. Ancor di più da dietro una tastiera. Di errori ne ho fatti tanti e ne farò sicuramente ancora di più in futuro...
poi amen, ognuno resta della sua opinione


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> guarda che non era questo il senso del mio post.
> Probabilmente tu hai etichettato qualle donna come molti pensavano...
> 
> non mi piace il doppiopesismo travestito da moralizzatore. Trovo piuttosto normale dire che semplicemente ci si è sbagliati nel giudizio verso una persona praticamente sconosciuta. Siamo umani e fallibili. Ancor di più da dietro una tastiera. Di errori ne ho fatti tanti e ne farò sicuramente ancora di più in futuro...
> poi amen, ognuno resta della sua opinione


Ma figurati Ulisse cosa mi frega a me di etichettare una povera donna nelle condizioni descritte dal marito.

Tu non hai compreso secondo me il senso più intrinseco di quanto ha detto @Brunetta

Che ha molto ma molto senso, in linea generale, volendo astrarci da personalizzazioni e etichette da appiccicare o portare in fronte

Per il resto oh.. voglio dire. Troia l'ho detto io, ed è una offesa per chi la vive come tale, e come tale la usa  o la accusa

Però se ti concentri sul senso del Rilievo di @Brunetta secondo me trovi un mondo

Molto più che andar a tirare in ballo chi ha detto troia o chi ha detto tegame, per scalare un po' più in basso nelle gerarchie degli sculaccioni


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma figurati Ulisse cosa mi frega a me di etichettare una povera donna nelle condizioni descritte dal marito.
> 
> Tu non hai compreso secondo me il senso più intrinseco di quanto ha detto @Brunetta
> 
> ...


Ma non sono ostinata, produrrei ostinazione. 
Ho imparato.


----------



## francoff (2 Marzo 2021)

Anche questo!! Ma , se non ho capito male, il figlio sapeva da sempre di non essere tuo.....o ho frainteso? Le figlie invece, ne erano all' oscuro e ti sono vicine?


----------



## spleen (2 Marzo 2021)

Questa vicenda è  in-credibile.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Marzo 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Anche questo!! Ma , se non ho capito male, il figlio sapeva da sempre di non essere tuo.....o ho frainteso? Le figlie invece, ne erano all' oscuro e ti sono vicine?


si da sempre, gliel'hanno detto in reparto direttamente


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Marzo 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> si da sempre, gliel'hanno detto in reparto direttamente


Ahhh questo me l ero perso...avevo capito che l aveva scoperto poco fa lui....il figlio lo davo per scontato che non lo sapesse...


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ahhh questo me l ero perso...avevo capito che l aveva scoperto poco fa lui....il figlio lo davo per scontato che non lo sapesse...


Io avevo capito che il figlio ha tentato il suicidio quando aveva intuito che il padre vero era Tommy

Poi la madre lo ha confortato dicendogli che non era Tommy il padre suo, e Tommy, nascosto forse dietro un'anta dell'armadio, ha sentito tutta la conversazione, e a quel punto ha scoperto la verità


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io avevo capito che il figlio ha tentato il suicidio quando aveva intuito che il padre vero era Tommy
> 
> Poi la madre lo ha confortato dicendogli che non era Tommy il padre suo, e Tommy, nascosto forse dietro un'anta dell'armadio, ha sentito tutta la conversazione, e a quel punto ha scoperto la verità


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Marzo 2021)

Meglio di una telenovela


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


>


Io avevo capito così


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io avevo capito così


Ma ci sta tutto....visto ...il pre e il post...


----------



## Martes (2 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io avevo capito così


Ah ecco, perché io ormai mi aspettavo questo


----------



## ionio36 (2 Marzo 2021)

Ma lei dove vive ora?


----------



## Marjanna (2 Marzo 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ahhh questo me l ero perso...avevo capito che l aveva scoperto poco fa lui....il figlio lo davo per scontato che non lo sapesse...


Ma guarda, che il figlio non lo sappia "da sempre" mi sembra abbastanza palese.
Quello che vedo è che quando lui si incazza con la moglie, poi vengono messe in mezzo altre persone su cui viene dirottata la rabbia, se devi incazzarti con tua moglie incazzati con tua moglie senza mettere in mezzo altre persone. Tanto più un figlio usato come ricatto per far leva verso di lei.
Si parla di una che ha tradito il marito, e poi una volta salta in mezzo la sorella, una il fratello, una il figlio... tutte le persone intorno alla moglie, quelle che lui ha "salvato" perchè inferiori al tenore di vita che lui ha concesso, e perchè l'ha concesso? Per amore di lei? Perchè amato da lei era buono?

Mi pare ci sia un collegamento all'equilibrio di questa banda di persone, tutte inferiori, tutte inette in qualche modo, con il suo equilibrio personale.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma guarda, che il figlio non lo sappia "da sempre" mi sembra abbastanza palese.
> Quello che vedo è che quando lui si incazza con la moglie, poi vengono messe in mezzo altre persone su cui viene dirottata la rabbia, se devi incazzarti con tua moglie incazzati con tua moglie senza mettere in mezzo altre persone. Tanto più un figlio usato come ricatto per far leva verso di lei.
> Si parla di una che ha tradito il marito, e poi una volta salta in mezzo la sorella, una il fratello, una il figlio... tutte le persone intorno alla moglie, quelle che lui ha "salvato" perchè inferiori al tenore di vita che lui ha concesso, e perchè l'ha concesso? Per amore di lei? Perchè amato da lei era buono?
> 
> Mi pare ci sia un collegamento all'equilibrio di questa banda di persone, tutte inferiori, tutte inette in qualche modo, con il suo equilibrio personale.


Sembra una trasposizione in ambito familiare del Processo di Verona.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2021)

Processo di Verona - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org


----------



## ionio36 (2 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sembra una trasposizione in ambito familiare del Processo di Verona.


Mi sembra completamente fuori luogo. Non riesco a capire il tuo modo di ragionare. Mi sembra iperbolico, vedo sempre esempi completamente fuori scala. Nonostante le precisazioni che poi fai. Anch'io trovo che Tommy, coinvolga tutti anche i poco  interessati. È chiaro che la moglie aveva un corollario di persone che la supportavano, d'altronde i soldi stornati non erano pochi e senza complicità, forse non sarebbe successo un ammanco di tale portata. Ma l'unica che deve rispondere è lei.


----------



## Ulisse (2 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma figurati Ulisse cosa mi frega a me di etichettare una povera donna nelle condizioni descritte dal marito.
> 
> Tu non hai compreso secondo me il senso più intrinseco di quanto ha detto @Brunetta
> 
> ...


Skorpio, 
non ci siamo capiti...ma evidentemente è colpa mia.
non ho fatto nessuna  gerarchia degli sculaccioni ...invocato la maestrina o altro...anzi, figurati, non ricordavo nemmeno che eri stato tu a defirla in quel modo...ricordavo solo di averlo visto scritto da qualcuno
Cmq, scusami, ma sono stanco cotto dopo 2 giorni pesantissimi per ripetere il mio punto di vista...se nn ci sono riuscito a trasmettere il mio pensiero l'altro giorno quando ero ben più fresco figuriamoci ora... peraltro trovo ingiusto continuare a sporcare il post con degli off topic. 
Non lo farò più.

però, riguardo il dare della troia...non sono un avvocato però credo che sia un'offesa a prescindere e perseguibile.....ma, ripeto, non essendo avvocato nn so se rientra o meno nella diffamazione.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Mi sembra completamente fuori luogo. Non riesco a capire il tuo modo di ragionare. Mi sembra iperbolico, vedo sempre esempi completamente fuori scala. Nonostante le precisazioni che poi fai. Anch'io trovo che Tommy, coinvolga tutti anche i poco  interessati. È chiaro che la moglie aveva un corollario di persone che la supportavano, d'altronde i soldi stornati non erano pochi e senza complicità, forse non sarebbe successo un ammanco di tale portata. Ma l'unica che deve rispondere è lei.


Non ti preoccupare.
Non è indispensabile capire.


----------



## ionio36 (3 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare.
> Non è indispensabile capire.


Ok ho capito


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Skorpio,
> non ci siamo capiti...ma evidentemente è colpa mia.
> non ho fatto nessuna  gerarchia degli sculaccioni ...invocato la maestrina o altro...anzi, figurati, non ricordavo nemmeno che eri stato tu a defirla in quel modo...ricordavo solo di averlo visto scritto da qualcuno
> Cmq, scusami, ma sono stanco cotto dopo 2 giorni pesantissimi per ripetere il mio punto di vista...se nn ci sono riuscito a trasmettere il mio pensiero l'altro giorno quando ero ben più fresco figuriamoci ora... peraltro trovo ingiusto continuare a sporcare il post con degli off topic.
> ...


Ma il tuo punto di vista è stato capito ed è pure legittimo
Non è che non ti sei spiegato

È piuttosto cosa "traspare" dalla tua spiegazione (di non espresso)

Anzi, per spersonalizzare e prender distanza, è cosa traspare NON dalla tua spiegazione ma cosa traspare da UNA spiegazione come quella che hai scritto tu

"dopo aver dato per tutti questi anni... Farei di tutto per rovinargli la vita.."

Li percepisci i suoni di chi "sta in alto"? Di chi concede prima e giudica il frutto poi?

Di chi detiene il potere di rilasciare celesti assoluzioni o comminare eterna sofferenza, almeno nelle intenzioni?

Guarda che qui non eri in discussione TE, ma cosa traspariva da un concetto espresso da te.

Ed è pure un concetto interessante da esplorare, e torna ridondante in questo 3d

L'autore.. Il suo potere di vita o di morte di far lavorare o mandare a giro senza lavoro nuguli di persone, di dare o togliere quote sociali, di denunciare o perdonare, di mandare fuori al freddo o offrire rifugio nell'appartamentino di merda tenuto vuoto apposta per accogliere gli sfigati

Lo percepisci questo potere? Lo senti scorrere in questo racconto? Lo cogli il sottile e imbarazzato compiacimento legato a questa posizione? 

O vedi solo uno con 2 corna in testa grandi come antenne della Tim?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma il tuo punto di vista è stato capito ed è pure legittimo
> Non è che non ti sei spiegato
> 
> È piuttosto cosa "traspare" dalla tua spiegazione (di non espresso)
> ...


Da qui il mio accenno al Processo di Verona. Ovvero di *qualcuno che aveva il potere totale* e che, avendolo perso, vuole fare terra bruciata e poi non finisce benissimo.


----------



## ionio36 (3 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da qui il mio accenno al Processo di Verona. Ovvero di *qualcuno che aveva il potere totale* e che, avendolo perso, vuole fare terra bruciata e poi non finisce benissimo.


Tommy, non ha il potere di vita o di morte,inoltre Mussolini non avrebbe voluto farlo,ha dovuto! Tommy è una persona frustrata dalla situazione e sotto stress. Anche secondo me ha sbagliato, ma può sempre rivedersi, non vendendo l'azienda e licenziando solo chi è responsabile dell'ammanco. Non è scappando,che risolvi i tuoi problemi .Certo chi ha potere, non sempre lo esercita bene,ma come dicevo siamo umani.Alle Canarie la tua vita non cambierà nel profondo. Perché quello che è successo è parte di te. Il problema si affronta diversamente.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Tommy, non ha il potere di vita o di morte,inoltre Mussolini non avrebbe voluto farlo,ha dovuto! Tommy è una persona frustrata dalla situazione e sotto stress. Anche secondo me ha sbagliato, ma può sempre rivedersi, non vendendo l'azienda e licenziando solo chi è responsabile dell'ammanco. Non è scappando,che risolvi i tuoi problemi .Certo chi ha potere, non sempre lo esercita bene,ma come dicevo siamo umani.Alle Canarie la tua vita non cambierà nel profondo. Perché quello che è successo è parte di te. Il problema si affronta diversamente.


Il mio pensiero è che le relazioni si costruiscono con il contributo di tutti. Anche l’ingenuità o la fiducia che gli altri corrisponderanno riconoscenti alla nostra generosità sono responsabilità.
Perché anche la generosità è una forma di superiorità. Basti pensare a come da bambini non vedevamo l’ora di crescere (e insieme lo temevamo) per essere liberi.
Ci ho pensato anni. Per questo continuo a suggerire una terapia. Non è una cosa facile da accettare. Accettarla non toglie colpe agli altri, fa solo comprendere il ruolo che abbiamo interpretato e che dovremmo evitare di interpretare in futuro, per non costruire relazioni simili.
Ma non tutti credono di poter avere la forza di accettare di aver portato inconsapevolmente materiale alla costruzione che è crollata addosso perché non sanno uscire dalla logica duale colpevole/innocente e naturalmente nessuno vuole sentirsi colpevole, soprattutto se gli altri hanno colpe indubbie. Ma comprendere le dinamiche che si sono messe in atto non ha nulla a che vedere con un tribunale. Per questo una psicoterapia è utile, perché pone fuori dal tribunale interno.


----------



## zanna1 (3 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mio pensiero è che le relazioni si costruiscono con il contributo di tutti. Anche l’ingenuità o la fiducia che gli altri corrisponderanno riconoscenti alla nostra generosità sono responsabilità.
> Perché anche la generosità è una forma di superiorità. Basti pensare a come da bambini non vedevamo l’ora di crescere (e insieme lo temevamo) per essere liberi.
> Ci ho pensato anni. Per questo continuo a suggerire una terapia. Non è una cosa facile da accettare. Accettarla non toglie colpe agli altri, fa solo comprendere il ruolo che abbiamo interpretato e che dovremmo evitare di interpretare in futuro, per non costruire relazioni simili.
> Ma non tutti credono di poter avere la forza di accettare di aver portato inconsapevolmente materiale alla costruzione che è crollata addosso perché non sanno uscire dalla logica duale colpevole/innocente e naturalmente nessuno vuole sentirsi colpevole, soprattutto se gli altri hanno colpe indubbie. Ma comprendere le dinamiche che si sono messe in atto non ha nulla a che vedere con un tribunale. Per questo una psicoterapia è utile, perché pone fuori dal tribunale interno.


Regola 51 farsene una ragione ed essere consapevoli che non puoi salvare tutti (te per primo) ... alla fine ci si ritrova cinici ma questo è il mondo bellezza e come diceva Novecento "In culo al ...." certo alla fine non ha fatto una bella fine ma d'altra parte chi sono io per giudicare?


----------



## Foglia (4 Marzo 2021)

Premetto che stento (parecchio assai) a credere a questa storia (qualcuno- non ricordo più chi - ha detto che manca solo l'entrata in scena di brooke logan ), ma che in ogni caso l'argomento è interessante anche a prescindere (e talvolta comunque la realtà riesce a battere la fantasia, per cui personalmente lascio il beneficio del dubbio, e mi spiace leggere di situazioni simili....). Immagino pure io la vita di persone che ruotano - tutte - intorno alla figura di un uomo. Immagino un tradimento di quella che è ritenuta la maggior beneficiaria di cotanto impegno e sacrificio. Immagino lei che- contabilità alla mano - diventa una sorta di nemica di Tommy. Il quale (a suo dire) si è inventato un doppio lavoro al fine di sistemare tutti. I tutti sono GLI STESSI che, allo sgarro di solo alcuni di loro - si trovano chi licenziato, chi dall'oggi al domani lasciato non più in un roseo futuro aziendale bensì ad arrangiarsi per altre strade. Ivi compreso un figlio tanto problematico quanto.... Non più figlio dall'oggi al domani. Laddove per figlio intendo colui che per più di vent'anni si è cresciuto come tale. E trovo francamente un po' triste pensare a questo nell'ottica di un bilancio aziendale. Bon: non è più mio figlio (quello più "disastrato " dei figli), quindi nulla osta alla rovina di tutto è di tutti. Mi viene in mente la roba di pirandelliana memoria. Roba mia vienitene con me. In mezzo a tutto questo ci stanno persone licenziate dall'oggi al domani con la colpa di essere "indegne", poiché familiari di una indegna: andavano bene fino a un momento prima, un attimo dopo non vanno bene più. È il fallimento non tanto del cognato (per il quale la denuncia e l'istanza di fallimento ci stanno tutte eh, se non può restituire i soldi presi indebitamente), è il fallimento di un sistema di rapporti familiari tenuto su a forza di aiuti e sussidi. In cui uno sgarro ha avuto il potere di fare implodere tutto, ivi compresi rapporti di filiazione. Non so se ho scritto riflessioni oppure una mera "recensione ", ma va bene così in ambo i casi  . Certe cose fanno riflettere parecchio in quanto alla fine non ci sono poi così distanti.

In ogni caso  (e questo lo dico da avvocato) a occhio e croce ci sono gli estremi per intentare una megacausa di lavoro.  Di sicuro non vedo questioni di riconoscenza o affettive quali elementi ostativi rispetto al montar su di un discreto impianto processuale.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Premetto che stento (parecchio assai) a credere a questa storia (qualcuno- non ricordo più chi - ha detto che manca solo l'entrata in scena di brooke logan ), ma che in ogni caso l'argomento è interessante anche a prescindere (e talvolta comunque la realtà riesce a battere la fantasia, per cui personalmente lascio il beneficio del dubbio, e mi spiace leggere di situazioni simili....). Immagino pure io la vita di persone che ruotano - tutte - intorno alla figura di un uomo. Immagino un tradimento di quella che è ritenuta la maggior beneficiaria di cotanto impegno e sacrificio. Immagino lei che- contabilità alla mano - diventa una sorta di nemica di Tommy. Il quale (a suo dire) si è inventato un doppio lavoro al fine di sistemare tutti. I tutti sono GLI STESSI che, allo sgarro di solo alcuni di loro - si trovano chi licenziato, chi dall'oggi al domani lasciato non più in un roseo futuro aziendale bensì ad arrangiarsi per altre strade. Ivi compreso un figlio tanto problematico quanto.... Non più figlio dall'oggi al domani. Laddove per figlio intendo colui che per più di vent'anni si è cresciuto come tale. E trovo francamente un po' triste pensare a questo nell'ottica di un bilancio aziendale. Bon: non è più mio figlio (quello più "disastrato " dei figli), quindi nulla osta alla rovina di tutto è di tutti. Mi viene in mente la roba di pirandelliana memoria. Roba mia vienitene con me. In mezzo a tutto questo ci stanno persone licenziate dall'oggi al domani con la colpa di essere "indegne", poiché familiari di una indegna: andavano bene fino a un momento prima, un attimo dopo non vanno bene più. È il fallimento non tanto del cognato (per il quale la denuncia e l'istanza di fallimento ci stanno tutte eh, se non può restituire i soldi presi indebitamente), è il fallimento di un sistema di rapporti familiari tenuto su a forza di aiuti e sussidi. In cui uno sgarro ha avuto il potere di fare implodere tutto, ivi compresi rapporti di filiazione. Non so se ho scritto riflessioni oppure una mera "recensione ", ma va bene così in ambo i casi  . Certe cose fanno riflettere parecchio in quanto alla fine non ci sono poi così distanti.
> 
> In ogni caso  (e questo lo dico da avvocato) a occhio e croce ci sono gli estremi per intentare una megacausa di lavoro.  Di sicuro non vedo questioni di riconoscenza o affettive quali elementi ostativi rispetto al montar su di un discreto impianto processuale.


Ci sono ditte in Italia che pur avendo ogni anno un salto di fatturato di tutto il rispetto ( direi impressionante da bell’articolo nei giornali di economia)  solo per avere un costo di produzione inferiore, mandano in cigs decine e centinaia di dipendenti per aprire filiali altrove.
A poche settimane dall’articolo su giornale di economia dove si elogiava l’aumento impressionante di fatturato, arrivava annuncio di cigs.
Che significa scaricare sullo stato il destino di tante famiglie.
Non so con quale mossa finanziaria si riesce a fare questo, probabilmente parlando di multinazionali è possibile.
La ditta di Tommy ha 20 dipendenti, mi sembra che per legge non sia l’obbligo di reintegro. Quindi , se è così, lui agisce nel rispetto della legge.
E nel tuo discorso non c’è nessun riferimento al dolore di Tommy; non ti è mai successo di essere tanto delusa proprio da chi hai aiutato molto ?
Ecco: il dolore e la delusione sono maggiori rispetto ad una delusione ricevuto da una persona neutra.
La salute di Tommy ha sofferto molto a causa di tutto ciò, capisco il suo tremendo dolore e capisco la sua reazione.
È molto possibile che i parenti che lavoravano nella ditta fossero a conoscenza della sottrazione dei soldi. Bastava uno che lo scopriva e che poi lo diceva ad altri, meno alle persone interessate : Tommy ed i figli.
In questo caso non ci sono gli estremi di una causa nei loro confronti ?


----------



## ionio36 (4 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Premetto che stento (parecchio assai) a credere a questa storia (qualcuno- non ricordo più chi - ha detto che manca solo l'entrata in scena di brooke logan ), ma che in ogni caso l'argomento è interessante anche a prescindere (e talvolta comunque la realtà riesce a battere la fantasia, per cui personalmente lascio il beneficio del dubbio, e mi spiace leggere di situazioni simili....). Immagino pure io la vita di persone che ruotano - tutte - intorno alla figura di un uomo. Immagino un tradimento di quella che è ritenuta la maggior beneficiaria di cotanto impegno e sacrificio. Immagino lei che- contabilità alla mano - diventa una sorta di nemica di Tommy. Il quale (a suo dire) si è inventato un doppio lavoro al fine di sistemare tutti. I tutti sono GLI STESSI che, allo sgarro di solo alcuni di loro - si trovano chi licenziato, chi dall'oggi al domani lasciato non più in un roseo futuro aziendale bensì ad arrangiarsi per altre strade. Ivi compreso un figlio tanto problematico quanto.... Non più figlio dall'oggi al domani. Laddove per figlio intendo colui che per più di vent'anni si è cresciuto come tale. E trovo francamente un po' triste pensare a questo nell'ottica di un bilancio aziendale. Bon: non è più mio figlio (quello più "disastrato " dei figli), quindi nulla osta alla rovina di tutto è di tutti. Mi viene in mente la roba di pirandelliana memoria. Roba mia vienitene con me. In mezzo a tutto questo ci stanno persone licenziate dall'oggi al domani con la colpa di essere "indegne", poiché familiari di una indegna: andavano bene fino a un momento prima, un attimo dopo non vanno bene più. È il fallimento non tanto del cognato (per il quale la denuncia e l'istanza di fallimento ci stanno tutte eh, se non può restituire i soldi presi indebitamente), è il fallimento di un sistema di rapporti familiari tenuto su a forza di aiuti e sussidi. In cui uno sgarro ha avuto il potere di fare implodere tutto, ivi compresi rapporti di filiazione. Non so se ho scritto riflessioni oppure una mera "recensione ", ma va bene così in ambo i casi  . Certe cose fanno riflettere parecchio in quanto alla fine non ci sono poi così distanti.
> 
> In ogni caso  (e questo lo dico da avvocato) a occhio e croce ci sono gli estremi per intentare una megacausa di lavoro.  Di sicuro non vedo questioni di riconoscenza o affettive quali elementi ostativi rispetto al montar su di un discreto impianto processuale.


Il problema è che bisogna vedere se il gioco vale la candela. Se anche vinco ma di soldi non entrano, si tratterebbe di una vittoria di Pirro.


----------



## Foglia (4 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ci sono ditte in Italia che pur avendo ogni anno un salto di fatturato di tutto il rispetto ( direi impressionante da bell’articolo nei giornali di economia)  solo per avere un costo di produzione inferiore, mandano in cigs decine e centinaia di dipendenti per aprire filiali altrove.
> A poche settimane dall’articolo su giornale di economia dove si elogiava l’aumento impressionante di fatturato, arrivava annuncio di cigs.
> Che significa scaricare sullo stato il destino di tante famiglie.
> Non so con quale mossa finanziaria si riesce a fare questo, probabilmente parlando di multinazionali è possibile.
> ...


Lui può non avere l'obbligo di reintegra ma questo non lo esime dal risarcire il danno una volta provata l'illegittimità del licenziamento. Quindi insomma: prima di licenziare perché sei incazzato con una loro parente, ci rifletterei anche un po'.

La questione la stavo affrontando da un altro punto di vista: non dico che Tommy non debba sentirsi deluso, tradito, o quant'altro.  Sto guardando le sue reazioni. Anche il mio ex, per quanto ha potuto, ha fatto sparire soldi.  Non è questo il punto.  Il punto è che da quello che sta lasciando passare lui c'è come la sensazione dall'avere "comprato ", tutta questa gente. Figlio compreso.  Non so se ti arriva. E questo mi fa pensare.

Circa la tua domanda sui dipendenti, mi pare di aver capito che la distrazione di denaro sia avvenuta per opera della moglie e del cognato (esterno comunque all'azienda). In che modo avrebbero potuto concorrervi dei dipendenti? Bisognerebbe dimostrare che sapevano, e che sapendo hanno taciuto.  Dipendenti infedeli, per così dire.  Ma, al di là della prova della loro consapevolezza  (cioè: loro lo avevano scoperto.... E Tommy no????) diventerebbe parecchio arduo anche dimostrare di essersi giovati della distrazione, credo.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lui può non avere l'obbligo di reintegra ma questo non lo esime dal risarcire il danno una volta provata l'illegittimità del licenziamento. Quindi insomma: prima di licenziare perché sei incazzato con una loro parente, ci rifletterei anche un po'.
> 
> La questione la stavo affrontando da un altro punto di vista: non dico che Tommy non debba sentirsi deluso, tradito, o quant'altro.  Sto guardando le sue reazioni. Anche il mio ex, per quanto ha potuto, ha fatto sparire soldi.  Non è questo il punto.  Il punto è che da quello che sta lasciando passare lui c'è come la sensazione dall'avere "comprato ", tutta questa gente. Figlio compreso.  Non so se ti arriva. E questo mi fa pensare.
> 
> Circa la tua domanda sui dipendenti, mi pare di aver capito che la distrazione di denaro sia avvenuta per opera della moglie e del cognato (esterno comunque all'azienda). In che modo avrebbero potuto concorrervi dei dipendenti? Bisognerebbe dimostrare che sapevano, e che sapendo hanno taciuto.  Dipendenti infedeli, per così dire.  Ma, al di là della prova della loro consapevolezza  (cioè: loro lo avevano scoperto.... E Tommy no????) diventerebbe parecchio arduo anche dimostrare di essersi giovati della distrazione, credo.


Ma il dubbio resta forte ( almeno per me) che qualcuno lo sapeva.
Ma poi ... la sorella come si spiegava tutta questa « generosità «  ?
Adesso ha scoperto anche lei del tradimento, ma non si è mai chiesto perché la sorella era tanto generosa ? Pensava fossero prestiti ? Fino a quando e fino a quanto ?
E come mai nelle riunioni di famiglia da parte della sorella non è mai venuto fuori una frase tipo «  Tommy per le fatture scoperte, entro ... x mesi le pago »?
Sai ... in un ambiente di lavoro circolano i segreti, ma i diretti interessati sono gli ultimi a saperlo.


----------



## Martes (4 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Premetto che stento (parecchio assai) a credere a questa storia (qualcuno- non ricordo più chi - ha detto che manca solo l'entrata in scena di brooke logan ), ma che in ogni caso l'argomento è interessante anche a prescindere (e talvolta comunque la realtà riesce a battere la fantasia, per cui personalmente lascio il beneficio del dubbio, e mi spiace leggere di situazioni simili....). Immagino pure io la vita di persone che ruotano - tutte - intorno alla figura di un uomo. Immagino un tradimento di quella che è ritenuta la maggior beneficiaria di cotanto impegno e sacrificio. Immagino lei che- contabilità alla mano - diventa una sorta di nemica di Tommy. Il quale (a suo dire) si è inventato un doppio lavoro al fine di sistemare tutti. I tutti sono GLI STESSI che, allo sgarro di solo alcuni di loro - si trovano chi licenziato, chi dall'oggi al domani lasciato non più in un roseo futuro aziendale bensì ad arrangiarsi per altre strade. Ivi compreso un figlio tanto problematico quanto.... Non più figlio dall'oggi al domani. Laddove per figlio intendo colui che per più di vent'anni si è cresciuto come tale. E trovo francamente un po' triste pensare a questo nell'ottica di un bilancio aziendale. Bon: non è più mio figlio (quello più "disastrato " dei figli), quindi nulla osta alla rovina di tutto è di tutti. Mi viene in mente la roba di pirandelliana memoria. Roba mia vienitene con me. In mezzo a tutto questo ci stanno persone licenziate dall'oggi al domani con la colpa di essere "indegne", poiché familiari di una indegna: andavano bene fino a un momento prima, un attimo dopo non vanno bene più. È il fallimento non tanto del cognato (per il quale la denuncia e l'istanza di fallimento ci stanno tutte eh, se non può restituire i soldi presi indebitamente), è il fallimento di un sistema di rapporti familiari tenuto su a forza di aiuti e sussidi. In cui uno sgarro ha avuto il potere di fare implodere tutto, ivi compresi rapporti di filiazione. Non so se ho scritto riflessioni oppure una mera "recensione ", ma va bene così in ambo i casi  . Certe cose fanno riflettere parecchio in quanto alla fine non ci sono poi così distanti.
> 
> In ogni caso  (e questo lo dico da avvocato) a occhio e croce ci sono gli estremi per intentare una megacausa di lavoro.  Di sicuro non vedo questioni di riconoscenza o affettive quali elementi ostativi rispetto al montar su di un discreto impianto processuale.


Sono proprio d'accordo!
(ehm...però era il Verga...)


----------



## Foglia (4 Marzo 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Sono proprio d'accordo!
> (ehm...però era il Verga...)


Hai ragione, oramai la mia memoria perde colpi


----------



## Martes (4 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Hai ragione, oramai la mia memoria perde colpi


Comunque il senso si capiva benissimo


----------



## tommy61 (4 Marzo 2021)

Ieri ho avuto un lungo dialogo con mia moglie, ho scoperto che mio figlio non è il mio biologico per caso, infatti ha lo stesso mio gruppo sanguigno come la maggior parte 0 rh+, quando ha tentato il suicidio, il fegato è stato danneggiato, come padre mi sono sottoposto alle analisi e dal dna si è scoperto che non è mio figlio biologico, siccome mi interessa salvare la vita a mio figlio volevo sapere chi era il padre, ho  fatto il test del dna alle figlie, per fortuna sono mie, la risposta che mi ha dato è stata disarmante, non lo sà , all'epoca mentre io mi facevo il mazzo per fare crescere, l'attività ha avuto un paio di rapporti occasionali, siccome con me aveva rapporti avendo lo stesso nostro gruppo sanguigno che fosse nostro, con molta calma, il ragazzo non ha colpa, le ho detto che non so chi ho sposato, da domenica deve lasciare casa mia, va dal suo amante virtuale non so a sto punto se sia virtuale, non faccio il disconoscimento del figlio, dopo 21 anni, ma per me lei è morta, se non lascia la casa, procederò con una giudiziale secca, si è messa a piangere, cercando di farmi impietosire, cazzo, ti sei fatta scopare dal marito di tua sorella, mi hai accollato un figlio, mi ha fatto fottere un bel po di soldi, che azzo piangi, punto. Per me sei morta, non esistono giustificazioni, le ho anche detto che ci pensa lei alle cure del suo figlio prediletto, se la fotta lei di trovare un fegato compatibile.


----------



## tommy61 (4 Marzo 2021)

Scusate gli errori ma ho scritto di getto, senza controllare, anche perchè, mi sono scolato una bottiglia di cognac "Martell"


----------



## tommy61 (4 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lui può non avere l'obbligo di reintegra ma questo non lo esime dal risarcire il danno una volta provata l'illegittimità del licenziamento. Quindi insomma: prima di licenziare perché sei incazzato con una loro parente, ci rifletterei anche un po'.
> 
> La questione la stavo affrontando da un altro punto di vista: non dico che Tommy non debba sentirsi deluso, tradito, o quant'altro.  Sto guardando le sue reazioni. Anche il mio ex, per quanto ha potuto, ha fatto sparire soldi.  Non è questo il punto.  Il punto è che da quello che sta lasciando passare lui c'è come la sensazione dall'avere "comprato ", tutta questa gente. Figlio compreso.  Non so se ti arriva. E questo mi fa pensare.
> 
> Circa la tua domanda sui dipendenti, mi pare di aver capito che la distrazione di denaro sia avvenuta per opera della moglie e del cognato (esterno comunque all'azienda). In che modo avrebbero potuto concorrervi dei dipendenti? Bisognerebbe dimostrare che sapevano, e che sapendo hanno taciuto.  Dipendenti infedeli, per così dire.  Ma, al di là della prova della loro consapevolezza  (cioè: loro lo avevano scoperto.... E Tommy no????) diventerebbe parecchio arduo anche dimostrare di essersi giovati della distrazione, credo.


Il licenziamento se così si può chiamare, era giustificato per una serie di motivi che non voglio specificare, comunque hanno avuto tutto, hanno fatto le dimissioni volontarie, non li ho licenziati, anche se c'era un motivo valido.


----------



## tommy61 (4 Marzo 2021)

Il sindacato, mi ha pregato di non licenziarli, ma di fare le dimissioni volontarie, se no partivano le denunzie penali.


----------



## tommy61 (4 Marzo 2021)

Il discorso è un po più complicato di quello che sembra.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Marzo 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Ieri ho avuto un lungo dialogo con mia moglie, ho scoperto che mio figlio non è il mio biologico per caso, infatti ha lo stesso mio gruppo sanguigno come la maggior parte 0 rh+, quando ha tentato il suicidio, il fegato è stato danneggiato, come padre mi sono sottoposto alle analisi e dal dna si è scoperto che non è mio figlio biologico, siccome mi interessa salvare la vita a mio figlio volevo sapere chi era il padre, ho  fatto il test del dna alle figlie, per fortuna sono mie, la risposta che mi ha dato è stata disarmante, non lo sà , all'epoca mentre io mi facevo il mazzo per fare crescere, l'attività ha avuto un paio di rapporti occasionali, siccome con me aveva rapporti avendo lo stesso nostro gruppo sanguigno che fosse nostro, con molta calma, il ragazzo non ha colpa, le ho detto che non so chi ho sposato, da domenica deve lasciare casa mia, va dal suo amante virtuale non so a sto punto se sia virtuale, non faccio il disconoscimento del figlio, dopo 21 anni, ma per me lei è morta, se non lascia la casa, procederò con una giudiziale secca, si è messa a piangere, cercando di farmi impietosire, cazzo, ti sei fatta scopare dal marito di tua sorella, mi hai accollato un figlio, mi ha fatto fottere un bel po di soldi, che azzo piangi, punto. Per me sei morta, non esistono giustificazioni, le ho anche detto che ci pensa lei alle cure del suo figlio prediletto, se la fotta lei di trovare un fegato compatibile.


Mi dispiace...
Non sa chi è il padre ???
Boh...solo un paio di rapporti occasionali e non sa chi è il padre ?
Nel momento in cui è rimasta incinta avrà avuto il pensiero che non fosse tuo, ma di x o y o z. 
Sarebbe un pensiero fisso, una preoccupazione, impossibile che non sappia con chi è andata a letto in quei mesi lì.
Eccetto che i x,y e z fossero più di 3.
Lascia stare quelle bottiglie, così fai solo un favore a lei: se ti succede qualcosa rimane tutto a lei. E credo che questo è ultima cosa che vuoi.
Ma il ragazzo adesso come sta ?
Deve fare un trapianto?
Ti auguro di trovare la serenità, ma smettila di bere: ti stai facendo del male.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Il discorso è un po più complicato di quello che sembra.


Non dubitiamo


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace...
> Non sa chi è il padre ???
> Boh...solo un paio di rapporti occasionali e non sa chi è il padre ?
> Nel momento in cui è rimasta incinta avrà avuto il pensiero che non fosse tuo, ma di x o y o z.
> ...


Tanto non può offrirsi per il trapianto.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Marzo 2021)

Non mi pare che essere i prediletti di tua moglie sia sto gran affare.
Da quanto hai scritto mentre tua moglie è venuta a lacrimare ai tuoi piedi, è il figlio che a fronte della separazione ha ricevuto il colpo, tanto da tentare il suicidio e ora trovarsi con un organo compromesso. Scusami ma che razza di rapporto morboso ha sta donna con suo figlio?


----------



## ionio36 (4 Marzo 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non mi pare che essere i prediletti di tua moglie sia sto gran affare.
> Da quanto hai scritto mentre tua moglie è venuta a lacrimare ai tuoi piedi, è il figlio che a fronte della separazione ha ricevuto il colpo, tanto da tentare il suicidio e ora trovarsi con un organo compromesso. Scusami ma che razza di rapporto morboso ha sta donna con suo figlio?


Non vorrei trovarmi, nelle condizioni di ciascuno dei protagonisti, di questa storia


----------



## Vera (4 Marzo 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Ieri ho avuto un lungo dialogo con mia moglie, ho scoperto che mio figlio non è il mio biologico per caso, infatti ha lo stesso mio gruppo sanguigno come la maggior parte 0 rh+, quando ha tentato il suicidio, il fegato è stato danneggiato, come padre mi sono sottoposto alle analisi e dal dna si è scoperto che non è mio figlio biologico, siccome mi interessa salvare la vita a mio figlio volevo sapere chi era il padre, ho  fatto il test del dna alle figlie, per fortuna sono mie, la risposta che mi ha dato è stata disarmante, non lo sà , all'epoca mentre io mi facevo il mazzo per fare crescere, l'attività ha avuto un paio di rapporti occasionali, siccome con me aveva rapporti avendo lo stesso nostro gruppo sanguigno che fosse nostro, con molta calma, il ragazzo non ha colpa, le ho detto che non so chi ho sposato, da domenica deve lasciare casa mia, va dal suo amante virtuale non so a sto punto se sia virtuale, non faccio il disconoscimento del figlio, dopo 21 anni, ma per me lei è morta, se non lascia la casa, procederò con una giudiziale secca, si è messa a piangere, cercando di farmi impietosire, cazzo, ti sei fatta scopare dal marito di tua sorella, mi hai accollato un figlio, mi ha fatto fottere un bel po di soldi, che azzo piangi, punto. Per me sei morta, non esistono giustificazioni, le ho anche detto che ci pensa lei alle cure del suo figlio prediletto, se la fotta lei di trovare un fegato compatibile.


"Mi ha accollato un figlio" non si può sentire.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Marzo 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Non vorrei trovarmi, nelle condizioni di ciascuno dei protagonisti, di questa storia


Si recupera. Tutto passa. Se ti trovi il fegato compromesso è leggermente diverso, leggermente eh....
Anche se non so quanto altro ci sia di sommerso.
Tentare il suicidio per la separazione dei genitori, o per il tradimento della madre... non mi pare tanto una cosa leggera, sempre l'abbia fatto per quello e non per altro.


----------



## tommy61 (4 Marzo 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non mi pare che essere i prediletti di tua moglie sia sto gran affare.
> Da quanto hai scritto mentre tua moglie è venuta a lacrimare ai tuoi piedi, è il figlio che a fronte della separazione ha ricevuto il colpo, tanto da tentare il suicidio e ora trovarsi con un organo compromesso. Scusami ma che razza di rapporto morboso ha sta donna con suo figlio?


Non so più cosa pensare o dire, chi ho sposato, non lo so, in questo momento sono nel pallone, in effetti, questo ragazzo è sempre stato da lei super protetto, quindi chi sia il padre credo lo sappia molto bene, a me francamente, non mi interessa, deve essere lei a risolvere il problema, la lista dei trapianti è molto lunga, almeno non sia un trapianto volontario, io più di aspettare non posso, deve essere lei a sbrogliare la matassa.


----------



## tommy61 (4 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> "Mi ha accollato un figlio" non si può sentire.


No nel senso che sapeva tutto, e lo ha fatto passare per mio, in effetti io lo reputo mio a prescindere dal legame biologico, accollato, mi è scappato in un momento di rabbia.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Marzo 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Non so più cosa pensare o dire, chi ho sposato, non lo so, in questo momento sono nel pallone, in effetti, questo ragazzo è sempre stato da lei super protetto, quindi chi sia il padre credo lo sappia molto bene, a me francamente, non mi interessa, deve essere lei a risolvere il problema, la lista dei trapianti è molto lunga, almeno non sia un trapianto volontario, io più di aspettare non posso, deve essere lei a sbrogliare la matassa.


Ma cosa vuoi che risolva, che vada a cercare uno che doni il fegato a tuo figlio... dai Tommy.
Super protetto però ci manca poco che si ammazza. Ma scusa tu in ospedale sei riuscito a parlarci, come sta? Lo sa lui ora che non è tuo figlio?

(Non so se dove sei tu ci sono i reparti aperti, qui da me no)


----------



## Masaniello (5 Marzo 2021)

Sarà ma io sento puzza di fake...


----------



## tommy61 (5 Marzo 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuoi che risolva, che vada a cercare uno che doni il fegato a tuo figlio... dai Tommy.
> Super protetto però ci manca poco che si ammazza. Ma scusa tu in ospedale sei riuscito a parlarci, come sta? Lo sa lui ora che non è tuo figlio?
> 
> (Non so se dove sei tu ci sono i reparti aperti, qui da me no)


No non lo sa, ma mia figlia purtroppo lavorando in ospedale sa la verità, anche lei è molto scossa della situazione, a modo suo mi sta vicino, fà la distaccata, ma si vede che soffre.


----------



## tommy61 (5 Marzo 2021)

Ora non è in ospedale, prende farmaci, ma il fegato è messo molto male, non so se sia stato il tentato suicidio, ma ho il sospetto, l'hanno confermato i medici che ha abusato con delle droghe sintetiche, che confermavano i suoi sbalzi di umore, che la madre copriva e giustificava sempre.


----------



## Foglia (5 Marzo 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Ora non è in ospedale, prende farmaci, ma il fegato è messo molto male, non so se sia stato il tentato suicidio, ma ho il sospetto, l'hanno confermato i medici che ha abusato con delle droghe sintetiche, che confermavano i suoi sbalzi di umore, che la madre copriva e giustificava sempre.


Oh. Era figlio VOSTRO eh.

Io non capisco come si faccia a pensare a cause, divorzi, stronzaggini di parenti, case da abbandonare quando si ha un figlio (uno ritenuto tale fino a ieri l'altro) che è praticamente tra la vita e la morte in ospedale. Trapianto di fegato, mica che tutto passa con una caramella.
Ho letto abbastanza della tua storia per chiedermi, comunque, tra tua moglie operata (anche lei mica per uno scherzo), te che ti stai allegramente alcolizzando, tuo figlio mancato suicida, chi sarà il prossimo. 
Perdona eh. Ma tanto non mi sembri troppo addolorato.  Il figlio è di lei, e che lei si smazzi la questione del fegato, no?


----------



## Skorpio (5 Marzo 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Ieri ho avuto un lungo dialogo con mia moglie, ho scoperto che mio figlio non è il mio biologico per caso, infatti ha lo stesso mio gruppo sanguigno come la maggior parte 0 rh+, quando ha tentato il suicidio, il fegato è stato danneggiato, come padre mi sono sottoposto alle analisi e dal dna si è scoperto che non è mio figlio biologico, siccome mi interessa salvare la vita a mio figlio volevo sapere chi era il padre, ho  fatto il test del dna alle figlie, per fortuna sono mie, la risposta che mi ha dato è stata disarmante, non lo sà , all'epoca mentre io mi facevo il mazzo per fare crescere, l'attività ha avuto un paio di rapporti occasionali, siccome con me aveva rapporti avendo lo stesso nostro gruppo sanguigno che fosse nostro, con molta calma, il ragazzo non ha colpa, le ho detto che non so chi ho sposato, da domenica deve lasciare casa mia, va dal suo amante virtuale non so a sto punto se sia virtuale, non faccio il disconoscimento del figlio, dopo 21 anni, ma per me lei è morta, se non lascia la casa, procederò con una giudiziale secca, si è messa a piangere, cercando di farmi impietosire, cazzo, ti sei fatta scopare dal marito di tua sorella, mi hai accollato un figlio, mi ha fatto fottere un bel po di soldi, che azzo piangi, punto. Per me sei morta, non esistono giustificazioni, le ho anche detto che ci pensa lei alle cure del suo figlio prediletto, se la fotta lei di trovare un fegato compatibile.


Tommy ma scusa.. hai appena ceduto il 20% delle quote sociali a una "morta".. 

Anche te ti devi un po' metter d'accordo con te stesso. 
A questo punto qui io andrei subito dal notaio


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> No non lo sa, ma mia figlia purtroppo lavorando in ospedale sa la verità, anche lei è molto scossa della situazione, a modo suo mi sta vicino, fà la distaccata, ma si vede che soffre.


Ma la figlia non insegnava?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh. Era figlio VOSTRO eh.
> 
> Io non capisco come si faccia a pensare a cause, divorzi, stronzaggini di parenti, case da abbandonare quando si ha un figlio (uno ritenuto tale fino a ieri l'altro) che è praticamente tra la vita e la morte in ospedale. Trapianto di fegato, mica che tutto passa con una caramella.
> Ho letto abbastanza della tua storia per chiedermi, comunque, tra tua moglie operata (anche lei mica per uno scherzo), te che ti stai allegramente alcolizzando, tuo figlio mancato suicida, chi sarà il prossimo.
> Perdona eh. Ma tanto non mi sembri troppo addolorato.  Il figlio è di lei, e che lei si smazzi la questione del fegato, no?


Ius sanguinis


----------



## Lara3 (5 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la figlia non insegnava?


Ha 2 figlie


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ha 2 figlie


L’altra lavorava in ditta.
L’ha licenziata e ha trovato immediatamente lavoro in ospedale ed è in buoni rapporti dopo essere stata buttata fuori?


----------



## ivanl (5 Marzo 2021)

vabbe', qualche buco di trama ci sta, a lungo andare


----------



## Lara3 (5 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’altra lavorava in ditta.
> L’ha licenziata e ha trovato immediatamente lavoro in ospedale ed è in buoni rapporti dopo essere stata buttata fuori?


Brunetta perché devi sempre essere diffidente e trovare contraddizioni dove non ci sono ?
Se avessi letto  più attentamente, Tommy ha scritto più volte che ha 2 figlie: una medico ed una che lavora nella ditta ( che inoltre insegna).
Non mi risulta da nessuna parte che ha buttato fuori dalla ditta la figlia.
I parenti della moglie ( cognati, nipoti) ma non la figlia.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Brunetta perché devi sempre essere diffidente e trovare contraddizioni dove non ci sono ?
> Se avessi letto  più attentamente, Tommy ha scritto più volte che ha 2 figlie: una medico ed una che lavora nella ditta ( che inoltre insegna).
> Non mi risulta da nessuna parte che ha buttato fuori dalla ditta la figlia.
> I parenti della moglie ( cognati, nipoti) ma non la figlia.


Io ero rimasta che gli insegnanti non possono svolgere altre attività lavorative e allora mi confondo.


----------



## Lara3 (5 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ero rimasta che gli insegnanti non possono svolgere altre attività lavorative e allora mi confondo.


Certo , che se hanno assegnate 10 ore settimanali ( part time) campano con meno di 1000 euro al mese e vivono d’amore.
Possono se informano e ricevono l’autorizzazione.


----------



## patroclo (5 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ero rimasta che gli insegnanti non possono svolgere altre attività lavorative e allora mi confondo.


Basta avere il permesso del dirigente


----------



## Skorpio (5 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Basta avere il permesso del dirigente


È capace che per strappare il permesso, a quel dirigente Tommy gli abbia messo a disposizione un pied à terre per portarci qualche donnetta per scopate occasionali


----------



## Skorpio (5 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Certo , che se hanno assegnate 10 ore settimanali ( part time) campano con meno di 1000 euro al mese e vivono d’amore.
> Possono se informano e ricevono l’autorizzazione.


O Lara scusa, ti volevo fare una domanda che non c'entra nulla col 3d

Ma te da quando ti sei separata per frequentare il tuo nuovo omo, di 100 cose che lui (quello nuovo) ti aveva raccontato, quante ne hai scoperte in percentuale che erano solo balle?


----------



## ionio36 (5 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh. Era figlio VOSTRO eh.
> 
> Io non capisco come si faccia a pensare a cause, divorzi, stronzaggini di parenti, case da abbandonare quando si ha un figlio (uno ritenuto tale fino a ieri l'altro) che è praticamente tra la vita e la morte in ospedale. Trapianto di fegato, mica che tutto passa con una caramella.
> Ho letto abbastanza della tua storia per chiedermi, comunque, tra tua moglie operata (anche lei mica per uno scherzo), te che ti stai allegramente alcolizzando, tuo figlio mancato suicida, chi sarà il prossimo.
> Perdona eh. Ma tanto non mi sembri troppo addolorato.  Il figlio è di lei, e che lei si smazzi la questione del fegato, no?


Sei (Tommy) molto crudele. Tu devi correre!!ca@@o. È tuo figlio.Non ti stai dimostrando un Signore (nel senso migliore del termine),ma un mezzo uomo.


----------



## ionio36 (5 Marzo 2021)

Mi auguro tu sia un fake!


----------



## Marjanna (5 Marzo 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> No non lo sa, ma mia figlia purtroppo lavorando in ospedale sa la verità, anche lei è molto scossa della situazione, a modo suo mi sta vicino, fà la distaccata, ma si vede che soffre.





tommy61 ha detto:


> Ora non è in ospedale, prende farmaci, ma il fegato è messo molto male, non so se sia stato il tentato suicidio, ma ho il sospetto, l'hanno confermato i medici che ha abusato con delle droghe sintetiche, che confermavano i suoi sbalzi di umore, che la madre copriva e giustificava sempre.


Non sono medico quindi posso capirci fino ad un certo punto. Da quanto scrivi mi sembra di capire che abusava di Valium da tempo, e che le due confezioni di farmaci prese insieme sono state solo la punta di un iceberg. La figlia se lavora in ospedale forse ha avuto modo di leggere la cartella clinica.
Lascerei perdere il passato e guarderei al presente, a quanto è ora. Ne continui a parlare come fosse un poco il pupazzo di tua moglie, un pupazzo che a te pesa, da sempre pare. E' solo un'impressione ovviamente.


----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> vabbe', qualche buco di trama ci sta, a lungo andare


Già, in questo 3d manca giusto solo l'invasione delle cavallette....


----------



## Foglia (5 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Già, in questo 3d manca giusto solo l'invasione delle cavallette....


Fermo lì che quella ce l'ho io. Locuste . È un disastro a casa mia


----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Fermo lì che quella ce l'ho io. Locuste . È un disastro a casa mia


Di questa stagione? 
Davvero?


----------



## patroclo (5 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Fermo lì che quella ce l'ho io. Locuste . È un disastro a casa mia


...pota, con quel nickname


----------



## Lostris (5 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Fermo lì che quella ce l'ho io. Locuste . È un disastro a casa mia


 terrore


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Certo , che se hanno assegnate 10 ore settimanali ( part time) campano con meno di 1000 euro al mese e vivono d’amore.
> Possono se informano e ricevono l’autorizzazione.


No, viveva dei soldi del padre.
Certo che se pensi che dieci ore comportano un lavoro di dieci ore, non hai le idee chiare


----------



## Foglia (5 Marzo 2021)

Sono enormi, e si: già in questa stagione. Fortuna vuole che a me non fanno né schifo né impressione.  L'altro giorno però una mi ha spaventata: ho aperto una finestra e mi sono trovata una di queste robe enormi  (grosse davvero) in faccia . Fortuna che ho realizzato che (per me) non era nulla di che


----------



## Lostris (5 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono enormi, e si: già in questa stagione. Fortuna vuole che a me non fanno né schifo né impressione.  L'altro giorno però una mi ha spaventata: ho aperto una finestra e mi sono trovata una di queste robe enormi  (grosse davvero) in faccia . Fortuna che ho realizzato che (per me) non era nulla di che


Se me ne venisse una in faccia poi sarei da rianimare


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se me ne venisse una in faccia poi sarei da rianimare



In faccia anche un moscerino o una piuma infastidiscono


----------



## Foglia (5 Marzo 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se me ne venisse una in faccia poi sarei da rianimare


Io ho un po' di fauna all'esterno di casa . È anche un discreto sangue freddo


----------



## ionio36 (5 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono enormi, e si: già in questa stagione. Fortuna vuole che a me non fanno né schifo né impressione.  L'altro giorno però una mi ha spaventata: ho aperto una finestra e mi sono trovata una di queste robe enormi  (grosse davvero) in faccia . Fortuna che ho realizzato che (per me) non era nulla di che


Quindi non esistono più le storiche cavallette! Adesso sono locuste!,Quelle della carestia,insomma!


----------



## Foglia (5 Marzo 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Quindi non esistono più le storiche cavallette! Adesso sono locuste!,Quelle della carestia,insomma!


Sono enormi e marroni, a dire il vero non so bene distinguere tra le due specie.  Comunque non sono le classiche cavallette verdi che si trovano generalmente nei prati. E comunque di questo periodo ci sta anche bene un simbolo di carestia, sì


----------



## ologramma (5 Marzo 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se me ne venisse una in faccia poi sarei da rianimare


dai che non dispiacerebbe  farti la rianimazione


----------



## Marjanna (5 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono enormi e marroni, a dire il vero non so bene distinguere tra le due specie.  Comunque non sono le classiche cavallette verdi che si trovano generalmente nei prati. E comunque di questo periodo ci sta anche bene un simbolo di carestia, sì


forse han svernato lì (o nei paraggi), andran via da sole tranquilla, tra poco parte la bella stagione.
se son quelle che penso io.. è che non ho tempo ora per cercarti la specie, sono di corsa ora, forse queste https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anacridium_aegyptium (cosa dici @spleen)


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono enormi e marroni, a dire il vero non so bene distinguere tra le due specie.  Comunque non sono le classiche cavallette verdi che si trovano generalmente nei prati. E comunque di questo periodo ci sta anche bene un simbolo di carestia, sì


Anche da me capitano, mi fanno troppa impressione. 
Di solito scappo quando le trovo. 
D'inverno sono molto lente a muoversi, ma saltano lo, stesso, faticano a volare. Le odio


----------



## ionio36 (5 Marzo 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Anche da me capitano, mi fanno troppa impressione.
> Di solito scappo quando le trovo.
> D'inverno sono molto lente a muoversi, ma saltano lo, stesso, faticano a volare. Le odio


Mordono pure!


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Mordono pure!


Si mangiano le mie piante, certi morsi sulle foglie. 
So che c'è né una in giro proprio per i segni che lascia sulle foglie


----------



## ionio36 (5 Marzo 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si mangiano le mie piante, certi morsi sulle foglie.
> So che c'è né una in giro proprio per i segni che lascia sulle foglie


Te lo dico per esperienza. Le mie dita se lo ricordano ancora.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Marzo 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Mordono pure!


non si può parlare di un animale senza identificazione di specie


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Marzo 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma guarda, che il figlio non lo sappia "da sempre" mi sembra abbastanza palese.
> Quello che vedo è che quando lui si incazza con la moglie, poi vengono messe in mezzo altre persone su cui viene dirottata la rabbia, se devi incazzarti con tua moglie incazzati con tua moglie senza mettere in mezzo altre persone. Tanto più un figlio usato come ricatto per far leva verso di lei.
> Si parla di una che ha tradito il marito, e poi una volta salta in mezzo la sorella, una il fratello, una il figlio... tutte le persone intorno alla moglie, quelle che lui ha "salvato" perchè inferiori al tenore di vita che lui ha concesso, e perchè l'ha concesso? Per amore di lei? Perchè amato da lei era buono?
> 
> Mi pare ci sia un collegamento all'equilibrio di questa banda di persone, tutte inferiori, tutte inette in qualche modo, con il suo equilibrio personale.


Uno dei miei primi capi...mi diceva sempre: non ci sono sottoposti, ci sono solo inferiori. 
E quando tutti gli inferiori se ne andarono dal suo studio, dovette mettersi anche lui a fare il sottoposto, anzi l’inferiore.


----------



## spleen (6 Marzo 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> forse han svernato lì (o nei paraggi), andran via da sole tranquilla, tra poco parte la bella stagione.
> se son quelle che penso io.. è che non ho tempo ora per cercarti la specie, sono di corsa ora, forse queste https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anacridium_aegyptium (cosa dici @spleen)


Confermo la specie, che del resto dovrebbe essere la locusta che provoca carestie in Africa. Qui da me si vedono solitamente in autunno, in corrispondenza dell'arrivo delle piogge autunnali, spesso innescate da cicloni che lasciano sottili strati di polvere rossa desertica sui davanzali.
Le ho anche fotografate da vicino, poi cerco una foto...


----------



## Foglia (6 Marzo 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> forse han svernato lì (o nei paraggi), andran via da sole tranquilla, tra poco parte la bella stagione.
> se son quelle che penso io.. è che non ho tempo ora per cercarti la specie, sono di corsa ora, forse queste https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anacridium_aegyptium (cosa dici @spleen)


Nono. Queste se ne vanno solo in inverno, praticamente . Oramai sono anni che ci convivo. Pensa che il primo anno lasciavano vacche che manco i topi. Chiamai il derattizzatore, il quale esaminandole disse che di topi si trattava. E via a disseminare l'esterno di casa (balconi compresi) di trappole per topi. Mi viene ancora da ridere al pensiero (vabbè, io sono sportiva ) perché nel mentre esaminava una di queste cacche (fortuna vuole che almeno quelle sono diminuite, sarà che ho eliminato una siepe dal balcone e quindi non le vedo sul pavimento) io gli indicai uno di questi mostri placidamente fermo sul muro. Trasali' pure lui, ma escluse che potessero essere loro. Finché ne colsi una sul fatto 

Sono ancora più scure e grandi rispetto a quelle che hai postato.  Pigre a volare (Non ho forza di ucciderle per cui solitamente le prendo per la collottola e le lancio, e lì sono pigramente costrette ad aprire le ali ).

Hanno delle discrete tenaglie come bocca: per cui si, ho paura dei morsi


----------



## Foglia (6 Marzo 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Anche da me capitano, mi fanno troppa impressione.
> Di solito scappo quando le trovo.
> D'inverno sono molto lente a muoversi, ma saltano lo, stesso, faticano a volare. Le odio


Ringrazio il cielo di non averne paura. Comunque fastidiose. Quando anche le devi staccare da un muro o altro una fatica boia. Ogni tanto però ne macello involontariamente qualcuna chiudendo le tapparelle.  Spettacolo raccapricciante il ritrovamento del cadavere alla riapertura.  Quello mi fa anche più senso.


----------



## Lostris (6 Marzo 2021)

No no ma andate avanti così, non state minimamente contribuendo al mio tremendo terrore per questi esseri


----------



## Nocciola (6 Marzo 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> No no ma andate avanti così, non state minimamente contribuendo al mio tremendo terrore per questi esseri


Non so come dirtelo ma anche sul mio balcone ogni tanto le trovo....la mia porta è sempre aperta per te! Magari chiudo quella del balcone


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ringrazio il cielo di non averne paura. Comunque fastidiose. Quando anche le devi staccare da un muro o altro una fatica boia. Ogni tanto però ne macello involontariamente qualcuna chiudendo le tapparelle.  Spettacolo raccapricciante il ritrovamento del cadavere alla riapertura.  Quello mi fa anche più senso.


A me successo con zanzariera  mica è morta. Non sapevo poi come scastrarla, la bastarda


----------



## Lostris (6 Marzo 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so come dirtelo ma anche sul mio balcone ogni tanto le trovo....la mia porta è sempre aperta per te! Magari chiudo quella del balcone


ah ah. Ok.. ci si vede


----------



## ionio36 (6 Marzo 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Te lo dico per esperienza. Le mie dita se lo ricordano ancora.


Quamodo le trovo sui balconi,per non rompergli le zampette le prendo in mano,ogni tanto ci scappa.


----------



## Lostris (6 Marzo 2021)

Quand’è che ritorniamo a parlare dei rassicuranti colpi di scena, figli illegittimi, inganni e truffe, cose così?


----------



## Marjanna (6 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Nono. Queste se ne vanno solo in inverno, praticamente . Oramai sono anni che ci convivo. Pensa che il primo anno lasciavano vacche che manco i topi. Chiamai il derattizzatore, il quale esaminandole disse che di topi si trattava. E via a disseminare l'esterno di casa (balconi compresi) di trappole per topi. Mi viene ancora da ridere al pensiero (vabbè, io sono sportiva ) perché nel mentre esaminava una di queste cacche (fortuna vuole che almeno quelle sono diminuite, sarà che ho eliminato una siepe dal balcone e quindi non le vedo sul pavimento) io gli indicai uno di questi mostri placidamente fermo sul muro. Trasali' pure lui, ma escluse che potessero essere loro. Finché ne colsi una sul fatto
> 
> Sono ancora più scure e grandi rispetto a quelle che hai postato.  Pigre a volare (Non ho forza di ucciderle per cui solitamente le prendo per la collottola e le lancio, e lì sono pigramente costrette ad aprire le ali ).
> 
> Hanno delle discrete tenaglie come bocca: per cui si, ho paura dei morsi


La locusta egiziana è una delle più grandi che puoi trovare in nord Italia.
Di più grossa c'è lei https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saga_pedo ma non so se sia presente a Milano.

Io se trovo un insetto saltellante in casa, come potrebbe essere una locusta, non tento mai di prenderlo con le mani, perchè tanto salta via e il rischio è quello di ucciderlo (per chi vuole evitarlo, ma vale comunque che in genere tenterà di salvare la propria vita ovviamente). Quindi mi guardo intorno e cerco un contenitore piccolo, una scatolina di qualsiasi tipo, anche di cartone (in casa ne abbiamo tutti) e con un foglio rigido la faccio entrare nella scatola, oppure la copro con la scatola, che deve avere un lato aperto, e sotto ci faccio passare un foglio rigido. Poi la porto fuori casa e fine.
Se non hai paura mentale degli insetti, ma solo timore di essere morsa così puoi star sicura che non verrai morsa. Devi solo essere veloce quando copri la locusta con la scatola, se tentenni salterà via.


----------



## ionio36 (6 Marzo 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quand’è che ritorniamo a parlare dei rassicuranti colpi di scena, figli illegittimi, inganni e truffe, cose così?


Ti senti rassicurata da questi discorsi? Un po' di svago ogni tanto,no?


----------



## spleen (6 Marzo 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> No no ma andate avanti così, non state minimamente contribuendo al mio tremendo terrore per questi esseri


Ma va, che fritte sono buonissime.


----------



## ionio36 (6 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma va, che fritte sono buonissime.


Penso sia l'unico. Insetto commestibile previsto dalla legge ebraica.


----------



## Vera (6 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma va, che fritte sono buonissime.


Vero, sanno di pollo


----------



## Lostris (6 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma va, che fritte sono buonissime.


questo però è accanimento


----------



## Skorpio (6 Marzo 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quand’è che ritorniamo a parlare dei rassicuranti colpi di scena, figli illegittimi, inganni e truffe, cose così?


Torniamo a parlarne lunedì, perché domani lei viene buttata fuori di casa

La decisione è irrevocabile, lo ha detto Tommy

Ovviamente a domani c'è da arrivarci, senza che non succeda nulla


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La locusta egiziana è una delle più grandi che puoi trovare in nord Italia.
> Di più grossa c'è lei https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saga_pedo ma non so se sia presente a Milano.
> 
> Io se trovo un insetto saltellante in casa, come potrebbe essere una locusta, non tento mai di prenderlo con le mani, perchè tanto salta via e il rischio è quello di ucciderlo (per chi vuole evitarlo, ma vale comunque che in genere tenterà di salvare la propria vita ovviamente). Quindi mi guardo intorno e cerco un contenitore piccolo, una scatolina di qualsiasi tipo, anche di cartone (in casa ne abbiamo tutti) e con un foglio rigido la faccio entrare nella scatola, oppure la copro con la scatola, che deve avere un lato aperto, e sotto ci faccio passare un foglio rigido. Poi la porto fuori casa e fine.
> Se non hai paura mentale degli insetti, ma solo timore di essere morsa così puoi star sicura che non verrai morsa. Devi solo essere veloce quando copri la locusta con la scatola, se tentenni salterà via.


Se sono locuste o simili, portatrici di carestia, forse sarebbe opportuno ammazzarle. Io non riesco.
Ho difficoltà anche con gli scarafaggi. Ma praticamente esagero con gli insetticidi al punto che poi sto male io.
Però le cavallette non mi fanno effetto. Ho ripugnanza solo per gli scarafaggi.


----------



## Martes (6 Marzo 2021)

A me non ripugna nessun altro essere, anzi mi affascina moltissimo la varietà di forme attraverso cui la vita si manifesta.
Non riesco ad ammazzare nemmeno una zanzara mentre mi punge: da bambina mi è balenato il pensiero che per me era solo un po' di prurito mentre per lei era in gioco la vita e da allora non ce l'ho più fatta. 
Anch'io faccio uscire gli insetti da casa come fa @Marjanna, ho una scatolina e un cartoncino dedicati sulla libreria


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> A me non ripugna nessun altro essere, anzi mi affascina moltissimo la varietà di forme attraverso cui la vita si manifesta.
> Non riesco ad ammazzare nemmeno una zanzara mentre mi punge: da bambina mi è balenato il pensiero che per me era solo un po' di prurito mentre per lei era in gioco la vita e da allora non ce l'ho più fatta.
> Anch'io faccio uscire gli insetti da casa come fa @Marjanna, ho una scatolina e un cartoncino dedicati sulla libreria


Se ti trovi scarafaggi in casa come li convinci ad andare altrove?


----------



## Foglia (6 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se sono locuste o simili, portatrici di carestia, forse sarebbe opportuno ammazzarle. Io non riesco.
> Ho difficoltà anche con gli scarafaggi. Ma praticamente esagero con gli insetticidi al punto che poi sto male io.
> Però le cavallette non mi fanno effetto. Ho ripugnanza solo per gli scarafaggi.


Anch'io scarafaggi.  E certi ragni, poi le cimici. Scordato certi coleotteri che hanno la sembianze di scarafaggi che volano. 
@Marjanna no . Non sono quelle. Saranno quelle egiziane, ma sono più marroni e sicuramente ne potrei fotografare di più grosse


----------



## Foglia (6 Marzo 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> A me non ripugna nessun altro essere, anzi mi affascina moltissimo la varietà di forme attraverso cui la vita si manifesta.
> Non riesco ad ammazzare nemmeno una zanzara mentre mi punge: da bambina mi è balenato il pensiero che per me era solo un po' di prurito mentre per lei era in gioco la vita e da allora non ce l'ho più fatta.
> Anch'io faccio uscire gli insetti da casa come fa @Marjanna, ho una scatolina e un cartoncino dedicati sulla libreria


Le zanzare le vorrei accoppare tutte.
Per il resto pure io fatico ad uccidere.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Anch'io scarafaggi.  E certi ragni, poi le cimici. Scordato certi coleotteri che hanno la sembianze di scarafaggi che volano.
> @Marjanna no . Non sono quelle. Saranno quelle egiziane, ma sono più marroni e sicuramente ne potrei fotografare di più grosse


----------



## Martes (6 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ti trovi scarafaggi in casa come li convinci ad andare altrove?


Non ne ho mai avuti per casa, credo userei sempre lo stesso metodo. 
Generalmente da me capitano ragni, scorpioni, cimici, vespe e calabroni e utilizzo sempre scatolina e cartoncino, con tecniche diverse a seconda dell'animale ovviamente.
Per un singolo scarafaggio farei uguale, ma se diventano invasivi è un altro tipo di problema, immagino di non facile soluzione. 
Per anni ho avuto l'invasione delle formiche alate, ma essendo che dura davvero per un brevissimo periodo (mettono le ali per sciamare altrove) le ho sempre lasciate fare. Ora è parecchio che non vengono più a trovarmi


----------



## Martes (6 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Anch'io scarafaggi.  E certi ragni, poi le cimici. Scordato certi coleotteri che hanno la sembianze di scarafaggi che volano.
> @Marjanna no . Non sono quelle. Saranno quelle egiziane, ma sono più marroni e sicuramente ne potrei fotografare di più grosse


Fotografale, manda le foto al tuo amico e chiedigli se ha consigli su come affrontarle! 
A proposito, come va?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Marzo 2021)

Ragno e zanzare uccidi subito 
Le  cimici se riesco le butto fuori dalla finestra se no avvolte in carta igienica nel water 
Scarsfaggi solo una volta ..uccisi 
Le locuste mia entrate in casa


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Non ne ho mai avuti per casa, credo userei sempre lo stesso metodo.
> Generalmente da me capitano ragni, scorpioni, cimici, vespe e calabroni e utilizzo sempre scatolina e cartoncino, con tecniche diverse a seconda dell'animale ovviamente.
> Per un singolo scarafaggio farei uguale, ma se diventano invasivi è un altro tipo di problema, immagino di non facile soluzione.
> Per anni ho avuto l'invasione delle formiche alate, ma essendo che dura davvero per un brevissimo periodo (mettono le ali per sciamare altrove) le ho sempre lasciate fare. Ora è parecchio che non vengono più a trovarmi


Lo chiedevo perché gli scarafaggi non sono amichevoli


----------



## Foglia (6 Marzo 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Fotografale, manda le foto al tuo amico e chiedigli se ha consigli su come affrontarle!
> A proposito, come va?


Mah. Va che finite due settimane di chiusura asilo, mio figlio è tornato tipo 4 giorni, poi l'amico del cuore positivo, tutti in quarantena (attualmente me ne sto facendo un'altra) e ora tutti a casa.... quindi ha poco da andare. Con lui va che mi scrive anche cose molto carine, se sono un po' incavolata per qualcosa mi chiama. È carino. Mi rendo conto di avere io difficoltà comunicative, comunque.


----------



## Martes (6 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto di avere io difficoltà comunicative, comunque.


Buono! 
Ma te ne rendi conto da sempre o è una novità di quest'ultimo periodo?


----------



## Martes (6 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo chiedevo perché gli scarafaggi non sono amichevoli


Ma sono molto timidi!


----------



## Marjanna (7 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se sono locuste o simili, portatrici di carestia, forse sarebbe opportuno ammazzarle. Io non riesco.
> Ho difficoltà anche con gli scarafaggi. Ma praticamente esagero con gli insetticidi al punto che poi sto male io.
> Però le cavallette non mi fanno effetto. Ho ripugnanza solo per gli scarafaggi.


Sicuramente se si ritiene una determinata specie dannosa è meglio ucciderla con le mani piuttosto che spargere veleni che poi colpiscono altre specie, e a volte l'uomo stesso. Per quanto riguarda gli insetti anche loro hanno i loro predatori, ma sarebbe un discorso lungo, poi noto per chi ha interesse (al punto da essere persino noioso).
Non è che io coltivi scarafaggi dentro casa, o che mi tenga ragni a cui far grattini. Ci sono i tipici insetti d'appartamento (mai visto i pesciolini d'argento?), e a volte se si vive in una casa datata per quanto si pulisca può capitare di vederne. Se si ha un camino o una stufa e si porta dentro legna può capitare di portare dentro casa anche dei ragni, o altri insetti.
E devo contraddire @Martes, perchè non è non riesca ad ammazzare un insetto, e usi il metodo della scatolina per ogni insetto, semplicemente non seguo la concezione antropocentrica, ma non per partito preso, proprio non mi viene.
Mi limito a guardare perchè casa mia sia un ambiente dove vivere. A seconda della stagione e di dove uno vive, capita ci siano insetti che si avvicinano, e a volte entrano. Da lì a parlare di invasione di blatte ce ne passa.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sicuramente se si ritiene una determinata specie dannosa è meglio ucciderla con le mani piuttosto che spargere veleni che poi colpiscono altre specie, e a volte l'uomo stesso. Per quanto riguarda gli insetti anche loro hanno i loro predatori, ma sarebbe un discorso lungo, poi noto per chi ha interesse (al punto da essere persino noioso).
> Non è che io coltivi scarafaggi dentro casa, o che mi tenga ragni a cui far grattini. Ci sono i tipici insetti d'appartamento (mai visto i pesciolini d'argento?), e a volte se si vive in una casa datata per quanto si pulisca può capitare di vederne. Se si ha un camino o una stufa e si porta dentro legna può capitare di portare dentro casa anche dei ragni, o altri insetti.
> E devo contraddire @Martes, perchè non è non riesca ad ammazzare un insetto, e usi il metodo della scatolina per ogni insetto, semplicemente non seguo la concezione antropocentrica, ma non per partito preso, proprio non mi viene.
> Mi limito a guardare perchè casa mia sia un ambiente dove vivere. A seconda della stagione e di dove uno vive, capita ci siano insetti che si avvicinano, e a volte entrano. Da lì a parlare di invasione di blatte ce ne passa.


Ma non è che non sappiamo la catena o la rete alimentare eh, solo ci possono fare schifo degli insetti. In particolare mi fanno un ribrezzo incredibile gli scarafaggi.
Da me viene fatta una disinfestazione efficace. Capita che uno all’anno si faccia vedere.
Non credo che sia un buon sistema intossicarmi con l’insetticida, ma quella volta all’anno prendo quello che ho a disposizione.Mi auguro di non avere un ecosistema in casa.
Non mi pare che Martes scherzasse. Io invece sì, perché uno scarafaggio non puoi farlo andare dove vuoi.


----------



## Martes (7 Marzo 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> devo contraddire @Martes, perchè non è non riesca ad ammazzare un insetto


mica dicevo che tu non riesci ad ammazzarli, dicevo solo che anche io uso quel metodo per farli uscire di casa: ti ho citata perché lo hai spiegato bene e sarebbe stato inutile da parte mia ripetere un'identica spiegazione


----------



## patroclo (7 Marzo 2021)

....provate a fare fuori questa blatta


----------



## Foglia (7 Marzo 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Buono!
> Ma te ne rendi conto da sempre o è una novità di quest'ultimo periodo?


Usti, che domanda....
Ti rispondo nel mio 3D , questo lo lascio libero per le news (tipo qualche nuovo delitto dei dipendenti, qualche annullamento di atti notarili di cessione di quote, qualche altro ammanco, qualche bilancio - familiare e non - falsato, qualche esclusione dall'eredità per indegnità e roba similare.... almeno auguriamoci che non ci siano altri problemi di salute per nessuno.... ).


----------



## spleen (7 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è che non sappiamo la catena o la rete alimentare eh, solo ci possono fare schifo degli insetti. In particolare mi fanno un ribrezzo incredibile gli scarafaggi.
> Da me viene fatta una disinfestazione efficace. Capita che uno all’anno si faccia vedere.
> Non credo che sia un buon sistema intossicarmi con l’insetticida, ma quella volta all’anno prendo quello che ho a disposizione.*Mi auguro di non avere un ecosistema in casa.*
> Non mi pare che Martes scherzasse. Io invece sì, perché uno scarafaggio non puoi farlo andare dove vuoi.


Le nostre case - sono -  un ecosistema.
A noi può non sembrare evidente ma ci sono decine di esseri che le popolano, soprattutto piccoli insetti ed altri microscopici organismi, a cominciare dagli acari che si nutrono dei residui della nostra pelle. E non è strettamente una faccenda di pulizia, è che la vita animale coglie tutte le opportunità che si presentano.
Comunque ti sconsiglio anch'io la disinfestazione se proprio non sei vittima di una invasione in grande stile, perchè di sicuro gli insetticidi non fanno bene nemmeno a noi.
Talvolta funzionano dei semplici rimedi mirati, ad esempio se trovi le vie di ingresso di formiche o scarafaggi è sufficiente cospargere della farina finissima o del vim clorex (se lo fanno ancora) in polvere, il risultato, visto che si impastano, è assicurato.
Sui veleni, come sugli organismi geneticamente modificati per resistere ai parassiti, bisognerebbe fare una precisazione che gli etologi sanno, ma che i chimici ed i genetisti fingono di ignorare, cioè che la loro efficacia scema nel tempo. Dovuto al fatto che la selezione progressiva degli individui resistenti, vista la rapidità riproduttiva degli nsetti, neutralizza l'efficacia dei veleni in pochi anni, rendendo necessario lo studio di sempre nuove molecole in una corsa tecnologica che non ci vede certo alla pari.
La resistenza sviluppata da certi microorganismi agli antibiotici dovrebbe insegnarci qualcosa.


----------



## Vera (7 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Le nostre case - sono -  un ecosistema.
> A noi può non sembrare evidente ma ci sono decine di esseri che le popolano, soprattutto piccoli insetti ed altri microscopici organismi, a cominciare dagli acari che si nutrono dei residui della nostra pelle. E non è strettamente una faccenda di pulizia, è che la vita animale coglie tutte le opportunità che si presentano.
> Comunque ti sconsiglio anch'io la disinfestazione se proprio non sei vittima di una invasione in grande stile, perchè di sicuro gli insetticidi non fanno bene nemmeno a noi.
> Talvolta funzionano dei semplici rimedi mirati, ad esempio se trovi le vie di ingresso di formiche o scarafaggi è sufficiente cospargere della farina finissima o del vim clorex (se lo fanno ancora) in polvere, il risultato, visto che si impastano, è assicurato.
> ...


Se non funzionano si può sempre dare fuoco alla casa


----------



## spleen (7 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Se non funzionano si può sempre dare fuoco alla casa


Quello solo in caso di cavallette, arrostite sono una leccornia


----------



## Vera (7 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Quello solo in caso di cavallette, arrostite sono una leccornia


Come ho già detto, confermo 
Peccato che quando saltellando dalle mie parti, i cagnetti le stirano all'istante.
Ci tengono poi a portarmele, lasciandomele ai piedi. Della serie "ti salviamo noi". Oppure ho frainteso e vogliono solo dirmi che io potrei essere la prossima


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Le nostre case - sono -  un ecosistema.
> A noi può non sembrare evidente ma ci sono decine di esseri che le popolano, soprattutto piccoli insetti ed altri microscopici organismi, a cominciare dagli acari che si nutrono dei residui della nostra pelle. E non è strettamente una faccenda di pulizia, è che la vita animale coglie tutte le opportunità che si presentano.
> Comunque ti sconsiglio anch'io la disinfestazione se proprio non sei vittima di una invasione in grande stile, perchè di sicuro gli insetticidi non fanno bene nemmeno a noi.
> Talvolta funzionano dei semplici rimedi mirati, ad esempio se trovi le vie di ingresso di formiche o scarafaggi è sufficiente cospargere della farina finissima o del vim clorex (se lo fanno ancora) in polvere, il risultato, visto che si impastano, è assicurato.
> ...


Evidentemente non mi sono spiegata, ma non importa.


----------



## spleen (7 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente non mi sono spiegata, ma non importa.


La mia era una precisazione, così par paler.
Nervosa oggi?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> La mia era una precisazione, così par paler.
> Nervosa oggi?


No.
Sono super pacifica.
Ma sono un po’ stanca di dover spiegare e rispiegare fesserie.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No, viveva dei soldi del padre.
> Certo che se pensi che dieci ore comportano un lavoro di dieci ore, non hai le idee chiare


Mi riferisco ovviamente allo stipendio ottenuto da 10 ore, mica al tempo impegnato per preparare una lezione. 
Veramente non l’avevi capito o era un modo per polemizzare?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi riferisco ovviamente allo stipendio ottenuto da 10 ore, mica al tempo impegnato per preparare una lezione.
> Veramente non l’avevi capito o era un modo per polemizzare?


Boh non è mai ben chiaro quello che sai. 
Poiché parlavi di impegno lavorativo, era abbastanza conseguente che tu lo riducessi a dieci ore.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> O Lara scusa, ti volevo fare una domanda che non c'entra nulla col 3d
> 
> Ma te da quando ti sei separata per frequentare il tuo nuovo omo, di 100 cose che lui (quello nuovo) ti aveva raccontato, quante ne hai scoperte in percentuale che erano solo balle?


Qui tocchi un tasto dolente...
Quindi : parecchie: non si è separato dalla moglie, le aveva detto che andava a lavorare all’estero, non mi aveva detto che la moglie è incinta di 6 mesi, in passato era alcolizzato, da qualche mese è ricascato, fa anche uso di sostanze stupefacenti, ma solo di venerdì.
A parte questo è una persona molto sincera.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh non è mai ben chiaro quello che sai.
> Poiché parlavi di impegno lavorativo, era abbastanza conseguente che tu lo riducessi a dieci ore.


Ho specificato che con 10 ore lavorate vivrebbe d’amore. Non è abbastanza chiaro che mi riferivo alla retribuzione?


----------



## mistral (8 Marzo 2021)

Spoiler:Nella puntata 125 il padre biologico viene investito e dona il fegato al figlio .


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Qui tocchi un tasto dolente...
> Quindi : parecchie: non si è separato dalla moglie, le aveva detto che andava a lavorare all’estero, non mi aveva detto che la moglie è incinta di 6 mesi, in passato era alcolizzato, da qualche mese è ricascato, fa anche uso di sostanze stupefacenti, ma solo di venerdì.
> A parte questo è una persona molto sincera.


Stavolta finalmente un po’ di umorismo!


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stavolta finalmente un po’ di umorismo!


----------



## spleen (8 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Qui tocchi un tasto dolente...
> Quindi : parecchie: non si è separato dalla moglie, le aveva detto che andava a lavorare all’estero, non mi aveva detto che la moglie è incinta di 6 mesi, in passato era alcolizzato, da qualche mese è ricascato, fa anche uso di sostanze stupefacenti, ma solo di venerdì.
> A parte questo è una persona molto sincera.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Qui tocchi un tasto dolente...
> Quindi : parecchie: non si è separato dalla moglie, le aveva detto che andava a lavorare all’estero, non mi aveva detto che la moglie è incinta di 6 mesi, in passato era alcolizzato, da qualche mese è ricascato, fa anche uso di sostanze stupefacenti, ma solo di venerdì.
> A parte questo è una persona molto sincera.


Lo vedi che hai tutti i culi te, per 4 biscarate che ti ha omesso.. 
Lo vuoi meglio di così?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2021)

spleen ha detto:


>


Scherza! Semmai inizierà a drogarsi quando conviveranno!


----------



## Lenny (10 Marzo 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Ieri ho avuto un lungo dialogo con mia moglie, ho scoperto che mio figlio non è il mio biologico per caso, infatti ha lo stesso mio gruppo sanguigno come la maggior parte 0 rh+, quando ha tentato il suicidio, il fegato è stato danneggiato, come padre mi sono sottoposto alle analisi e dal dna si è scoperto che non è mio figlio biologico, siccome mi interessa salvare la vita a mio figlio volevo sapere chi era il padre, ho  fatto il test del dna alle figlie, per fortuna sono mie, la risposta che mi ha dato è stata disarmante, non lo sà , all'epoca mentre io mi facevo il mazzo per fare crescere, l'attività ha avuto un paio di rapporti occasionali, siccome con me aveva rapporti avendo lo stesso nostro gruppo sanguigno che fosse nostro, con molta calma, il ragazzo non ha colpa, le ho detto che non so chi ho sposato, da domenica deve lasciare casa mia, va dal suo amante virtuale non so a sto punto se sia virtuale, non faccio il disconoscimento del figlio, dopo 21 anni, ma per me lei è morta, se non lascia la casa, procederò con una giudiziale secca, si è messa a piangere, cercando di farmi impietosire, cazzo, ti sei fatta scopare dal marito di tua sorella, mi hai accollato un figlio, mi ha fatto fottere un bel po di soldi, che azzo piangi, punto. Per me sei morta, non esistono giustificazioni, le ho anche detto che ci pensa lei alle cure del suo figlio prediletto, se la fotta lei di trovare un fegato compatibile.


Io ti amo. Sul serio. Tu sei il mio scrittore preferito. tu non puoi essere reale, tu sei la Ferrante, o l'autore di "Un posto al sole", non lo so, ma io sono il tuo fan numero uno.


----------



## mistral (13 Marzo 2021)

Lenny ha detto:


> Io ti amo. Sul serio. Tu sei il mio scrittore preferito. tu non puoi essere reale, tu sei la Ferrante, o l'autore di "Un posto al sole", non lo so, ma io sono il tuo fan numero uno.


Io aspetto la parte in cui,sfilando per caso un libro dalla libreria di casa sua ,si apre una porta segreta che porta alla stanza del piacere dove la moglie si faceva legare e sculacciare da  tutti i corrieri Amazon che suonavano alla porta .


----------



## Martes (13 Marzo 2021)

mistral ha detto:


> Io aspetto la parte in cui,sfilando per caso un libro dalla libreria di casa sua ,si apre una porta segreta che porta alla stanza del piacere dove la moglie si faceva legare e sculacciare da  tutti i corrieri Amazon che suonavano alla porta .


Non dovevi spoilerare


----------



## Skorpio (13 Marzo 2021)

@tommy61 ma come va..?
È fuori casa da domenica scorsa, come avevi annunciato, giusto?


----------



## mistral (13 Marzo 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Non dovevi spoilerare


 c’era ancora qualcuno che non sapeva il finale!?


----------



## mistral (13 Marzo 2021)

Ovviamente Tommy era all’oscuro dell’esistenza della camera segreta del piacere in casa sua .
Un muratore ,amico intimo della moglie ,ad ogni incontro,per sdebitarsi ,tirava su un paio di metri quadri di muro  dietro la libreria .


----------



## tommy61 (13 Marzo 2021)

Sembra un romanzo surreale ma purtroppo è la verità, mio figlio ha bisogno di un trapianto, se non lo riceverà morirà, purtroppo è la cruda realtà, avendo un passato di tossicodipendenza, anche se a detta di lui, si trattava di cose sporadiche. Non è in cima all'elenco almeno che non sia un consanguineo a farlo, l'atro ieri ho parlato con mia moglie è sono stato forse brutale, forse per rabbia, forse per impotenza, le ho detto che suo figlio sarebbe morto per colpa sua, che da quel momento non mi interessava più niente, sono stato brutale e me ne pento, farei l'impossibile per salvarlo, ma ho le mani legate.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Sembra un romanzo surreale ma purtroppo è la verità, mio figlio ha bisogno di un trapianto, se non lo riceverà morirà, purtroppo è la cruda realtà, avendo un passato di tossicodipendenza, anche se a detta di lui, si trattava di cose sporadiche. Non è in cima all'elenco almeno che non sia un consanguineo a farlo, l'atro ieri ho parlato con mia moglie è sono stato forse brutale, forse per rabbia, forse per impotenza, le ho detto che suo figlio sarebbe morto per colpa sua, che da quel momento non mi interessava più niente, sono stato brutale e me ne pento, farei l'impossibile per salvarlo, ma ho le mani legate.


È stato considerato il trapianto da maiale?


----------



## tommy61 (13 Marzo 2021)

Il passato è passato, il rapporto con mia moglie è finito. Purtroppo con questa donna ho avuto due figlie che sono l'unica cosa che mi fa andare avanti, se no sarei crollato, le mie figlie per ora stanno con me, hanno ripudiato la madre, mi stanno aiutando a stare in piedi, mi danno la forza di alzarmi e continuare a vivere, mi stavo perdendo sigarette e alcool, per fortuna l'alcool l'ho abbandonato, le sigarette ancora no.


----------



## tommy61 (13 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È stato considerato il trapianto da maiale?


Purtroppo quando ci sono passati di tossicodipendenza le opzioni sono poche, in questo momento sta in vita perchè attaccato a delle macchine, hanno proposto il coma farmacologico, purtroppo la situazione è molto grave. Mia moglie anche volendo essendo uscita da una chemio il suo corpo non reggerebbe, fra l'altro non è compatibile.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Purtroppo quando ci sono passati di tossicodipendenza le opzioni sono poche, in questo momento sta in vita perchè attaccato a delle macchine, hanno proposto il coma farmacologico, purtroppo la situazione è molto grave. Mia moglie anche volendo essendo uscita da una chemio il suo corpo non reggerebbe, fra l'altro non è compatibile.


Ho chiesto un’altra cosa


----------



## Skorpio (13 Marzo 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Sembra un romanzo surreale ma purtroppo è la verità, mio figlio ha bisogno di un trapianto, se non lo riceverà morirà, purtroppo è la cruda realtà, avendo un passato di tossicodipendenza, anche se a detta di lui, si trattava di cose sporadiche. Non è in cima all'elenco almeno che non sia un consanguineo a farlo, l'atro ieri ho parlato con mia moglie è sono stato forse brutale, forse per rabbia, forse per impotenza, le ho detto che suo figlio sarebbe morto per colpa sua, che da quel momento non mi interessava più niente, sono stato brutale e me ne pento, farei l'impossibile per salvarlo, ma ho le mani legate.


Ma insomma.. Prima di morire ci saranno delle cure di attesa del trapianto

Il problema, è anche che in questo periodo mancano anche i donatori, perché non muore più nessuno

Ne son giusto morti 2 l'altro giorno x via del vaccino, e per il resto nulla.. Non ci sono morti

Ora.. se Figliuolo parte davero col piano rinforzato dei vaccini, qualcosa di bono nelle prossime settimane dovrebbe cominciare a cascare


----------



## tommy61 (14 Marzo 2021)

Purtroppo il trapianto da altri organismi come maiale scimmia sono solo sperimentali e per niente affidati se ne parla ma sono solo illusioni il rischio di rigetto è altissimo, l'unica soluzione è un consanguineo, i tempi medi di attesa per un trapianto sono 2 anni fra due anni lui sarà morto purtroppo è la triste realtà.



Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma insomma.. Prima di morire ci saranno delle cure di attesa del trapianto
> 
> Il problema, è anche che in questo periodo mancano anche i donatori, perché non muore più nessuno
> 
> ...


Le cure ci sono ma quando il fegato è andato in cancrena le opzioni sono poche

Bisogna toglierlo, ma se non se ne trapianta un altro, o quanto meno un po, non ci sono alternative.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Marzo 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Le cure ci sono ma quando il fegato è andato in cancrena le opzioni sono poche


Ma allora era già messo male da prima, probabilmente..

 Forse questo episodio ha messo a nudo una situazione preesistente, che ora si può affrontare sapendo come stanno le cose


----------



## perplesso (14 Marzo 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Purtroppo il trapianto da altri organismi come maiale scimmia sono solo sperimentali e per niente affidati se ne parla ma sono solo illusioni il rischio di rigetto è altissimo, l'unica soluzione è un consanguineo, i tempi medi di attesa per un trapianto sono 2 anni fra due anni lui sarà morto purtroppo è la triste realtà.
> 
> 
> Le cure ci sono ma quando il fegato è andato in cancrena le opzioni sono poche
> ...


ma o uno ha un attacco di cirrosi acuta oppure non è da ieri che lo sapete che gli serve un trapianto


----------



## tommy61 (14 Marzo 2021)

Il fegato era un pò malandato da un annetto, ma con le cure si teneva sotto controllo non era a rischio, con gli ultimi avvenimenti ha avuto il colpo di grazia e ha ceduto, ha bisogno di un trapianto.


----------



## tommy61 (14 Marzo 2021)

Purtroppo per molti anni ha fatto uso di droghe sintetiche, sempre coperto dalla madre, ma da circa un anno con molto impegno ne era venuto fuori, poi ha avuto una ricaduta pesante, il fegato, era compromesso, non era a rischio, con questa ricaduta si è spappolato, la milza, l'hanno tolta, ma il fegato ormai è compromesso. Non so chi sia il padre biologico, la madre è una tomba, per cui ho le mani legate, il centro trapianti non mi da risposte adeguate la lista è molto lunga. Ho supplicato mia moglie ma parlo con un muro, per cui mi sono arreso, ci pensi lei, se tiene a suo figlio si assuma le sue responsabiltà, io non so cosa fare, dopo 23 anni lo sento come mio, anche se la madre mi ha ingannato, porta il mio cognome, lo sento come mio figlio a tutti gli effetti e farei di tutto, ma ora non so cosa fare.


----------



## Lara3 (14 Marzo 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Purtroppo quando ci sono passati di tossicodipendenza le opzioni sono poche, in questo momento sta in vita perchè attaccato a delle macchine, hanno proposto il coma farmacologico, purtroppo la situazione è molto grave. Mia moglie anche volendo essendo uscita da una chemio il suo corpo non reggerebbe, fra l'altro non è compatibile.


Il padre biologico, cavolo che lo tiri fuori !
Questa donna avrà un idea di chi fosse !



tommy61 ha detto:


> Purtroppo quando ci sono passati di tossicodipendenza le opzioni sono poche, in questo momento sta in vita perchè attaccato a delle macchine, hanno proposto il coma farmacologico, purtroppo la situazione è molto grave. Mia moglie anche volendo essendo uscita da una chemio il suo corpo non reggerebbe, fra l'altro non è compatibile.


Non capisco il silenzio tombale di tua moglie sul padre biologico. Lo capisce che la vita di vostro figlio dipende solo da lei adesso ?
Oppure dalla fortuna che in tempi ragionevoli arrivi un donatore compatibile; ma non si può giocare la lotteria con la vita di un figlio.
Ma veramente che madre è che in questa situazione tace ancora ?
Ma cosa vuoi che sia un nome, chiunque  fosse, davanti alla prospettiva della morte del figlio ?



tommy61 ha detto:


> Sembra un romanzo surreale ma purtroppo è la verità, mio figlio ha bisogno di un trapianto, se non lo riceverà morirà, purtroppo è la cruda realtà, avendo un passato di tossicodipendenza, anche se a detta di lui, si trattava di cose sporadiche. Non è in cima all'elenco almeno che non sia un consanguineo a farlo, l'atro ieri ho parlato con mia moglie è sono stato forse brutale, forse per rabbia, forse per impotenza, le ho detto che suo figlio sarebbe morto per colpa sua, che da quel momento non mi interessava più niente, sono stato brutale e me ne pento, farei l'impossibile per salvarlo, ma ho le mani legate.


La verità è che lei è molto crudele a non voler rivelare il nome del padre biologico. È l’unica chance del ragazzo. Le tue parole sono servite per scuoterla, per farle capire una verità che lei per prima avrebbe dovuta capirla ed agire di conseguenza. Ma niente, se ne sta lì nel suo silenzio come se la non rivelazione di questo nome potesse salvare qualche apparenza, meno la vita di vostro figlio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La verità è che lei è molto crudele a non voler rivelare il nome del padre biologico. È l’unica chance del ragazzo. Le tue parole sono servite per scuoterla, per farle capire una verità che lei per prima avrebbe dovuta capirla ed agire di conseguenza. Ma niente, se ne sta lì nel suo silenzio come se la non rivelazione di questo nome potesse salvare qualche apparenza, meno la vita di vostro figlio.


Magari non sa proprio chi sia il padre


----------



## Lara3 (14 Marzo 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Magari non sa proprio chi sia il padre


Ma quanti uomini ha avuto ??
Mica deve ricordarsi tutti gli uomini che ha avuto negli ultimi 40 anni, ma solo quelli che avrebbero potuta metterla incinta in un arco di tempo di 2 mesi. Mica tanto difficile sapendo che è rimasta incinta di un uomo che non è il marito  e che un giorno dovrà dare una risposta a qualcuno.
Altro che alla prima esperienza virtuale la signora


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non capisco il silenzio tombale di tua moglie sul padre biologico. Lo capisce che la vita di vostro figlio dipende solo da lei adesso ?
> Oppure dalla fortuna che in tempi ragionevoli arrivi un donatore compatibile; ma non si può giocare la lotteria con la vita di un figlio.
> Ma veramente che madre è che in questa situazione tace ancora ?
> Ma cosa vuoi che sia un nome, chiunque  fosse, davanti alla prospettiva della morte del figlio ?


Anche un padre biologico si può rifiutare. Tanto più che è sempre stato all'oscuro. Stiamo parlando di una donna sposata che ha avuto un figlio fuori dal matrimonio


----------



## Lara3 (14 Marzo 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Anche un padre biologico si può rifiutare. Tanto più che è sempre stato all'oscuro. Stiamo parlando di una donna sposata che ha avuto un figlio fuori dal matrimonio


Possibile che un padre biologico si possa rifiutare, così come una madre si rifiuti a dare l’unica chance al figlio per un trapianto rimanendo in silenzio riguardo il padre biologico.
Non so chi è peggio.
Di sicuro in tutta questa storia è più vicino al ragazzo proprio Tommy che ha cresciuto un figlio non suo senza saperlo.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Purtroppo per molti anni ha fatto uso di droghe sintetiche, sempre coperto dalla madre, ma da circa un anno con molto impegno ne era venuto fuori, poi ha avuto una ricaduta pesante, il fegato, era compromesso, non era a rischio, con questa ricaduta si è spappolato, la milza, l'hanno tolta, ma il fegato ormai è compromesso. Non so chi sia il padre biologico, la madre è una tomba, per cui ho le mani legate, il centro trapianti non mi da risposte adeguate la lista è molto lunga. Ho supplicato mia moglie ma parlo con un muro, per cui mi sono arreso, ci pensi lei, se tiene a suo figlio si assuma le sue responsabiltà, io non so cosa fare, dopo 23 anni lo sento come mio, anche se la madre mi ha ingannato, porta il mio cognome, lo sento come mio figlio a tutti gli effetti e farei di tutto, ma ora non so cosa fare.


È tuo figlio.
La biologia riguarda altro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Possibile che un padre biologico si possa rifiutare, così come una madre si rifiuti a dare l’unica chance al figlio per un trapianto rimanendo in silenzio riguardo il padre biologico.
> Non so chi è peggio.
> Di sicuro in tutta questa storia è più vicino al ragazzo proprio Tommy che ha cresciuto un figlio non suo senza saperlo.


Potrebbe essere stata un avventura occasionale e non sa neanche dove sia, o sa che è morto. Gli scenari possono essere tanti. Se non lo rivela il motivo ci sarà


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Purtroppo per molti anni ha fatto uso di droghe sintetiche, sempre coperto dalla madre, ma da circa un anno con molto impegno ne era venuto fuori, poi ha avuto una ricaduta pesante, il fegato, era compromesso, non era a rischio, con questa ricaduta si è spappolato, la milza, l'hanno tolta, ma il fegato ormai è compromesso. Non so chi sia il padre biologico, la madre è una tomba, per cui ho le mani legate, il centro trapianti non mi da risposte adeguate la lista è molto lunga. Ho supplicato mia moglie ma parlo con un muro, per cui mi sono arreso, ci pensi lei, se tiene a suo figlio si assuma le sue responsabiltà, io non so cosa fare, dopo 23 anni lo sento come mio, anche se la madre mi ha ingannato, porta il mio cognome, lo sento come mio figlio a tutti gli effetti e farei di tutto, ma ora non so cosa fare.


Il centro dove è in cura ti sembra di eccellenza? Mio figlio ha gravi problemi epatici, di cui è misteriosa la causa (nessun abuso. Gli hanno tolto merendina a colazione, per dire che non c’era altro) e sto cercando un centro clinico di eccellenza.


----------



## Lara3 (14 Marzo 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere stata un avventura occasionale e non sa neanche dove sia, o sa che è morto. Gli scenari possono essere tanti. Se non lo rivela il motivo ci sarà


L’unico motivo plausibile è che sia stata un avventura di una volta o due e basta. Ma se fosse morto e lo sa chi è, una mamma un tentativo per salvare suo figlio lo farebbe e chiederebbe ai parenti. 
Questione delicata, vero, nei confronti di persone che sono all’oscuro e che sicuramente non la prenderanno tanto bene. Ma se avesse un fratello questo padre biologico, lo zio potrebbe essere la salvezza di questo ragazzo. Magari all’epoca non era neanche sposato, quindi non ci sarebbero neanche drammi nella famiglia attuale.
Comunque come dici tu ci possono essere molti motivi. Ma io il suo silenzio sulla paternità non lo capisco. Anche dire che è stato il frutto di una notte e basta. E di averlo perso di vista.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> L’unico motivo plausibile è che sia stata un avventura di una volta o due e basta. Ma se fosse morto e lo sa chi è, una mamma un tentativo per salvare suo figlio lo farebbe e chiederebbe ai parenti.
> Questione delicata, vero, nei confronti di persone che sono all’oscuro e che sicuramente non la prenderanno tanto bene. Ma se avesse un fratello questo padre biologico, lo zio potrebbe essere la salvezza di questo ragazzo. Magari all’epoca non era neanche sposato, quindi non ci sarebbero neanche drammi nella famiglia attuale.
> Comunque come dici tu ci possono essere molti motivi. Ma io il suo silenzio sulla paternità non lo capisco. Anche dire che è stato il frutto di una notte e basta. E di averlo perso di vista.


Però o pensi che la storia di Tommy sia una telenovela o una narrazione alla C’è posta per te e allora puoi esprimere opinioni esponendo certezze granitiche sulla vita degli altri, oppure pensi (come dimostri di credere) che Tommy sia un uomo vero in una situazione tragica con un figlio gravissimo e allora sarebbe opportuno avere almeno qualche dubbio.
Pensa se una delle donne che ha frequentato tuo marito avesse avuto un figlio e si presentasse per chiedere a lui e ai vostri figli un organo e forse  potresti intuire che si stanno affrontando cose che non si risolvono secondo principi che non ammettono dubbi.


----------



## Lara3 (14 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però o pensi che la storia di Tommy sia una telenovela o una narrazione alla C’è posta per te e allora puoi esprimere opinioni esponendo certezze granitiche sulla vita degli altri, oppure pensi (come dimostri di credere) che Tommy sia un uomo vero in una situazione tragica con un figlio gravissimo e allora sarebbe opportuno avere almeno qualche dubbio.
> Pensa se una delle donne che ha frequentato tuo marito avesse avuto un figlio e si presentasse per chiedere a lui e ai vostri figli un organo e forse  potresti intuire che si stanno affrontando cose che non si risolvono secondo principi che non ammettono dubbi.


Mai guardato telenovele e ancor meno C’è posta per te. E non leggo romanzi rosa.
Lo so che per qualcuno questi possono essere modelli di vita e di conseguenza danno come esempio il film X o il libro Y.
E sono pure convinti che hanno capito tutto nella vita.
Lontano da me questa presunzione.
Personalmente credo che la storia di Tommy sia vera, d’altronde anche tu pensi che la vita deve seguire il corso di non so quale romanzo tu abbia letto.
Non ho motivi di credere che qualcuno viene su un forum e racconta quello che ha scritto Tommy solo per un saggio letterario.
Non quello che ha scritto Tommy e non come lo ha scritto.
Ripeto: IO non ho motivo di credere che sia una storia inventata. Quindi le mie opinioni giustamente sono in funzione di questo.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mai guardato telenovele e ancor meno C’è posta per te. E non leggo romanzi rosa.
> Lo so che per qualcuno questi possono essere modelli di vita e di conseguenza danno come esempio il film X o il libro Y.
> E sono pure convinti che hanno capito tutto nella vita.
> Lontano da me questa presunzione.
> ...


A parte che non hai capito quello che ho scritto.
Davvero pensi di nel giusto? 
Deve essere bello.


----------



## Lara3 (14 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che non hai capito quello che ho scritto.
> Davvero pensi di nel giusto?
> Deve essere bello.


Ho capito benissimo; anche che tu non hai capito.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Marzo 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Purtroppo per molti anni ha fatto uso di droghe sintetiche, sempre coperto dalla madre, ma da circa un anno con molto impegno ne era venuto fuori, poi ha avuto una ricaduta pesante, il fegato, era compromesso, non era a rischio, con questa ricaduta si è spappolato, la milza, l'hanno tolta, ma il fegato ormai è compromesso. Non so chi sia il padre biologico, la madre è una tomba, per cui ho le mani legate, il centro trapianti non mi da risposte adeguate la lista è molto lunga. Ho supplicato mia moglie ma parlo con un muro, per cui mi sono arreso, ci pensi lei, se tiene a suo figlio si assuma le sue responsabiltà, io non so cosa fare, dopo 23 anni lo sento come mio, anche se la madre mi ha ingannato, porta il mio cognome, lo sento come mio figlio a tutti gli effetti e farei di tutto, ma ora non so cosa fare.


Povero ragazzo, ha solo 23 anni Tommy? Mi sono dimenticata l'età.
E' una storia veramente triste. Vi auguro di saper lasciare andare ciò che va lasciato andare, almeno a fronte di questo ragazzo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> L’unico motivo plausibile è che sia stata un avventura di una volta o due e basta. Ma se fosse morto e lo sa chi è, una mamma un tentativo per salvare suo figlio lo farebbe e chiederebbe ai parenti.
> Questione delicata, vero, nei confronti di persone che sono all’oscuro e che sicuramente non la prenderanno tanto bene. Ma se avesse un fratello questo padre biologico, lo zio potrebbe essere la salvezza di questo ragazzo. Magari all’epoca non era neanche sposato, quindi non ci sarebbero neanche drammi nella famiglia attuale.
> Comunque come dici tu ci possono essere molti motivi. Ma io il suo silenzio sulla paternità non lo capisco. Anche dire che è stato il frutto di una notte e basta. E di averlo perso di vista.


Lei sa benissimo che non si può presentare dietro la porta di nessuno.
Al limite se sa chi è contattare il padre e capire se lo vuol aiutare.
E chissà forse lo ha fatto e ha ricevuto un due di picche.
Comunque sia non si può andare dai figli o dal fratello e fare saltare la vita degli altri.


----------



## Carola (15 Marzo 2021)

Scusate e con il massimo rispetto ma .. voi credete a questa storia di amore di tradimento figli illegittimi trapianti padri biologici soldi eredità aziende svendute e tutto ciò che il nostro amico inserisce come colpo di scena ?
Io penso che se avessi davvero tutte ste robe non avrei tempo voglia di scrivere su di un forum
Poi x carità x passare il tempo ci può anche stare ma se uno fosse così nella merda dai su verrebbe su tradimento.net??
Per me è uno scrittore / sceneggiatori mancato


----------



## Carola (15 Marzo 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere stata un avventura occasionale e non sa neanche dove sia, o sa che è morto. Gli scenari possono essere tanti. Se non lo rivela il motivo ci sarà


aspettiamo La prossima puntata o il sequel secondo me tra poco sbuca fuori un nuovo colpo di scena


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2021)




----------



## Vera (15 Marzo 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Scusate e con il massimo rispetto ma .. voi credete a questa storia di amore di tradimento figli illegittimi trapianti padri biologici soldi eredità aziende svendute e tutto ciò che il nostro amico inserisce come colpo di scena ?
> Io penso che se avessi davvero tutte ste robe non avrei tempo voglia di scrivere su di un forum
> Poi x carità x passare il tempo ci può anche stare ma se uno fosse così nella merda dai su verrebbe su tradimento.net??
> Per me è uno scrittore / sceneggiatori mancato


Guarda, io spero abbia ragione. Ogni volta che vedo aggiornamenti in questo 3d mi viene il magone.


----------



## Eagle72 (26 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Tutt egual!


----------



## tommy61 (28 Marzo 2021)

Filumena Marturano è un commedia del grande Eduardo, anche se sono verità nascoste, purtroppo realtà come le mie sono diffuse, purtroppo la situazione è peggiorata, il 18 corrente mese mio figlio ci ha lasciato, a me è rimasto l'amaro in bocca, le mie figlie sono sconvolte, l'hanno a morte con la madre perchè non ha fatto niente, loro cercano risposte, mi tartassano con domande, ma io non ho risposte, la mia ex moglie non parla, si è chiusa in se stessa. Non dice una parola, le uniche parole che ha detto " solo la morte mi può perdonare, dio sono sicuro che non lo farà". Si è isolata da tutto e da tutti, non parla con le sue figlie, le ultime parole che mi ha detto al funerale, "merito le fiamme dell'inferno per tutto quello che ho fatto, Dio non mi può perdonare. Chiudo la discussione ringrazio sia chi mi ha criticato, sia chi ha pensato che sia un troll, sia chi mi ha compreso, questa è stata una valvola  di sfogo, sono distrutto, in pochi mesi la mia vita è stata stravolta, l'unica cosa che mi fa andare avanti è l'amore per le mie figlie, che mi stanno vicino e mi coccolano come se fossi un bambino.


----------



## francoff (28 Marzo 2021)

Condoglianze


----------



## tommy61 (28 Marzo 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Condoglianze


Grazie del pensiero


----------



## tommy61 (28 Marzo 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Scusate e con il massimo rispetto ma .. voi credete a questa storia di amore di tradimento figli illegittimi trapianti padri biologici soldi eredità aziende svendute e tutto ciò che il nostro amico inserisce come colpo di scena ?
> Io penso che se avessi davvero tutte ste robe non avrei tempo voglia di scrivere su di un forum
> Poi x carità x passare il tempo ci può anche stare ma se uno fosse così nella merda dai su verrebbe su tradimento.net??
> Per me è uno scrittore / sceneggiatori mancato


Rispetto anche te vorrei che fosse veramente una sceneggiata, ma ti assicuro che è la verità, mio figlio non è più con noi, se sono venuto su questo sito, è stato per avere una valvola di sfogo, non per prendere in giro nessuno. Infatti ringrazio tutti.


----------



## Vera (28 Marzo 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Filumena Marturano è un commedia del grande Eduardo, anche se sono verità nascoste, purtroppo realtà come le mie sono diffuse, purtroppo la situazione è peggiorata, il 18 corrente mese mio figlio ci ha lasciato, a me è rimasto l'amaro in bocca, le mie figlie sono sconvolte, l'hanno a morte con la madre perchè non ha fatto niente, loro cercano risposte, mi tartassano con domande, ma io non ho risposte, la mia ex moglie non parla, si è chiusa in se stessa. Non dice una parola, le uniche parole che ha detto " solo la morte mi può perdonare, dio sono sicuro che non lo farà". Si è isolata da tutto e da tutti, non parla con le sue figlie, le ultime parole che mi ha detto al funerale, "merito le fiamme dell'inferno per tutto quello che ho fatto, Dio non mi può perdonare. Chiudo la discussione ringrazio sia chi mi ha criticato, sia chi ha pensato che sia un troll, sia chi mi ha compreso, questa è stata una valvola  di sfogo, sono distrutto, in pochi mesi la mia vita è stata stravolta, l'unica cosa che mi fa andare avanti è l'amore per le mie figlie, che mi stanno vicino e mi coccolano come se fossi un bambino.


Mi dispiace...


----------



## Lara3 (28 Marzo 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Filumena Marturano è un commedia del grande Eduardo, anche se sono verità nascoste, purtroppo realtà come le mie sono diffuse, purtroppo la situazione è peggiorata, il 18 corrente mese mio figlio ci ha lasciato, a me è rimasto l'amaro in bocca, le mie figlie sono sconvolte, l'hanno a morte con la madre perchè non ha fatto niente, loro cercano risposte, mi tartassano con domande, ma io non ho risposte, la mia ex moglie non parla, si è chiusa in se stessa. Non dice una parola, le uniche parole che ha detto " solo la morte mi può perdonare, dio sono sicuro che non lo farà". Si è isolata da tutto e da tutti, non parla con le sue figlie, le ultime parole che mi ha detto al funerale, "merito le fiamme dell'inferno per tutto quello che ho fatto, Dio non mi può perdonare. Chiudo la discussione ringrazio sia chi mi ha criticato, sia chi ha pensato che sia un troll, sia chi mi ha compreso, questa è stata una valvola  di sfogo, sono distrutto, in pochi mesi la mia vita è stata stravolta, l'unica cosa che mi fa andare avanti è l'amore per le mie figlie, che mi stanno vicino e mi coccolano come se fossi un bambino.


Mi dispiace... condoglianze.
Devi andare avanti per le tue figlie; hanno bisogno di te.
Ti auguro di ritrovare la serenità e la voglia di sorridere.


----------



## oriente70 (28 Marzo 2021)

Condoglianze.


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2021)

Non nascondo che SPERO (davvero) che la tua sia una trollata, comunque la morte di un ragazzo giovane mi trova sempre spiazzata e dispiaciuta.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Marzo 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Filumena Marturano è un commedia del grande Eduardo, anche se sono verità nascoste, purtroppo realtà come le mie sono diffuse, purtroppo la situazione è peggiorata, il 18 corrente mese mio figlio ci ha lasciato, a me è rimasto l'amaro in bocca, le mie figlie sono sconvolte, l'hanno a morte con la madre perchè non ha fatto niente, loro cercano risposte, mi tartassano con domande, ma io non ho risposte, la mia ex moglie non parla, si è chiusa in se stessa. Non dice una parola, le uniche parole che ha detto " solo la morte mi può perdonare, dio sono sicuro che non lo farà". Si è isolata da tutto e da tutti, non parla con le sue figlie, le ultime parole che mi ha detto al funerale, "merito le fiamme dell'inferno per tutto quello che ho fatto, Dio non mi può perdonare. Chiudo la discussione ringrazio sia chi mi ha criticato, sia chi ha pensato che sia un troll, sia chi mi ha compreso, questa è stata una valvola  di sfogo, sono distrutto, in pochi mesi la mia vita è stata stravolta, l'unica cosa che mi fa andare avanti è l'amore per le mie figlie, che mi stanno vicino e mi coccolano come se fossi un bambino.


Condoglianze..
Piu che sapere ciò che ha detto o non detto tua moglie al corteo funebre , mi sarebbe piaciuto sapere le ultime parole di tuo figlio, così come le hai vissute e le vivi, da padre

Forse perché nella circostanza, penserei soprattutto a lui, a ciò che ha detto o fatto negli ultimi giorni, a ciò che mi ha tolto e lasciato, a parte un po' di "amaro in bocca"

Ma tant'è.. In fondo non siamo tutti uguali


----------



## Martes (28 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Condoglianze..
> Piu che sapere ciò che ha detto o non detto tua moglie al corteo funebre , mi sarebbe piaciuto sapere le ultime parole di tuo figlio, così come le hai vissute e le vivi, da padre
> 
> Forse perché nella circostanza, penserei soprattutto a lui, a ciò che ha detto o fatto negli ultimi giorni, a ciò che mi ha tolto e lasciato, a parte un po' di "amaro in bocca"
> ...


Del resto se ti ricordi quando il figlio tentò il suicidio il "triste epilogo" era esser tornato single


----------



## perplesso (28 Marzo 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Condoglianze..
> Piu che sapere ciò che ha detto o non detto tua moglie al corteo funebre , mi sarebbe piaciuto sapere le ultime parole di tuo figlio, così come le hai vissute e le vivi, da padre
> 
> Forse perché nella circostanza, penserei soprattutto a lui, a ciò che ha detto o fatto negli ultimi giorni, a ciò che mi ha tolto e lasciato, a parte un po' di "amaro in bocca"
> ...





Martes ha detto:


> Del resto se ti ricordi quando il figlio tentò il suicidio il "triste epilogo" era esser tornato single


vabbeh in dubio pro reo, dai.

porgiamo le condoglianze ed amen


----------



## Lenny (29 Marzo 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Filumena Marturano è un commedia del grande Eduardo, anche se sono verità nascoste, purtroppo realtà come le mie sono diffuse, purtroppo la situazione è peggiorata, il 18 corrente mese mio figlio ci ha lasciato, a me è rimasto l'amaro in bocca, le mie figlie sono sconvolte, l'hanno a morte con la madre perchè non ha fatto niente, loro cercano risposte, mi tartassano con domande, ma io non ho risposte, la mia ex moglie non parla, si è chiusa in se stessa. Non dice una parola, le uniche parole che ha detto " solo la morte mi può perdonare, dio sono sicuro che non lo farà". Si è isolata da tutto e da tutti, non parla con le sue figlie, le ultime parole che mi ha detto al funerale, "merito le fiamme dell'inferno per tutto quello che ho fatto, Dio non mi può perdonare. Chiudo la discussione ringrazio sia chi mi ha criticato, sia chi ha pensato che sia un troll, sia chi mi ha compreso, questa è stata una valvola  di sfogo, sono distrutto, in pochi mesi la mia vita è stata stravolta, l'unica cosa che mi fa andare avanti è l'amore per le mie figlie, che mi stanno vicino e mi coccolano come se fossi un bambino.


Spero sempre che sia tutto uno scherzo. Dài non importa se ci hai preso tutti per il culo, va bene cosi. Dicci che è uno scherzo, che alla fine nel mondo ci sono i vincenti e i perdenti e che tu sei un vincente, che è vera solo la prima parte della storia, che sei li a goderti i tuoi soldi, che sei tu quello che ha l'amante come nel classico clichè dell'imprenditore, dicci che poi nel racconto ti sei fatto prendere un pò la mano, ma che no, tu non sei come quegli sfigati che scrivono qua di amori perduti, di corna, di cotte adolescenziali di gente con i capelli bianchi, tu sei diverso, perchè ci sono i perdenti e i vincenti e tu sei un vincente e gli sfigati siamo noi, i perdenti che hanno pure perso tempo a leggerti. Non fa niente se è cosi. Preferirei comunque cosi.


----------



## tommy61 (4 Maggio 2021)

Scusate se  scrivo in ritardo purtroppo il tutto è una storia vera, finalmente ho venduto tutto, le mie due figlie vivono con me, non vogliono avere rapporti con la madre, che ha seri problemi di salute, anche se dentro di me la odio profondamente, le sono stato accanto, il tumore si è esteso al pancreas alle vie linfatiche, dopo quello che ha fatto, non riesco a lasciarla sola.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Maggio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Scusate se  scrivo in ritardo purtroppo il tutto è una storia vera, finalmente ho venduto tutto, le mie due figlie vivono con me, non vogliono avere rapporti con la madre, che ha seri problemi di salute, anche se dentro di me la odio profondamente, le sono stato accanto, il tumore si è esteso al pancreas alle vie linfatiche, dopo quello che ha fatto, non riesco a lasciarla sola.


Hai venduto tutto.. 
Avrai venduto la tua quota.

Tua moglie non aveva il 20%?


----------



## Lara3 (4 Maggio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Scusate se  scrivo in ritardo purtroppo il tutto è una storia vera, finalmente ho venduto tutto, le mie due figlie vivono con me, non vogliono avere rapporti con la madre, che ha seri problemi di salute, anche se dentro di me la odio profondamente, le sono stato accanto, il tumore si è esteso al pancreas alle vie linfatiche, dopo quello che ha fatto, non riesco a lasciarla sola.


Ciao ! Tu come ti senti ?
Hai lasciato perdere l’alcool e sigarette ?


----------



## tommy61 (8 Maggio 2021)

Mia moglie aveva ceduto le quote alcool ho smesso le sigarette ancora no, mia moglie o ex , è seriamene grave, in questo momento le danno delle cure palleative, le sa tutto, ieri sera, ho finalmente scoperto la verità, col cognato non ha avuto una vera relazione, ma ci ha fatto sesso un paio di volte siccome lui la ricattava lei non ha messo gli assegni all'incasso, per quanto riguarda il padre di mio figlio non sa chi sia perchè, ha avuto in passato alcuni rapporti occasionali, ma non ha mai smesso di amarmi. Ho fatto finta di crederle, visto le condizioni, straziata dal dolore per la perdita del figlio,
mi ha detto una cosa molto forte "dopo il male che ho fatto mi merito le fiamme dell'inferno" L'ha abbracciata e le ho risposto "non dire queste cose, ti sono accanto" Purtroppo non ha molto tempo da vivere.


----------



## tommy61 (8 Maggio 2021)

Ringrazio tutti anche se virtualmente mi avete dato sostegno, sono abbastanza giù, prendo de farmaci per la pressione, lobivon e quark, più la streptomicina per il colesterolo e qualche pillola di xanax, per fortuna mia figlia è medico e si sta prendendo cura di me.


----------



## Lara3 (10 Maggio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Ringrazio tutti anche se virtualmente mi avete dato sostegno, sono abbastanza giù, prendo de farmaci per la pressione, lobivon e quark, più la streptomicina per il colesterolo e qualche pillola di xanax, per fortuna mia figlia è medico e si sta prendendo cura di me.


Streptomicina per il colesterolo?


----------



## tommy61 (11 Maggio 2021)

La stre
ptomicina la prendevo per l'infezione la rosuvastatina da 40 per il colesterolo


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Mia moglie aveva ceduto le quote alcool ho smesso le sigarette ancora no, mia moglie o ex , è seriamene grave, in questo momento le danno delle cure palleative, le sa tutto, ieri sera, ho finalmente scoperto la verità, col cognato non ha avuto una vera relazione, ma ci ha fatto sesso un paio di volte siccome lui la ricattava lei non ha messo gli assegni all'incasso, per quanto riguarda il padre di mio figlio non sa chi sia perchè, ha avuto in passato alcuni rapporti occasionali, ma non ha mai smesso di amarmi. Ho fatto finta di crederle, visto le condizioni, straziata dal dolore per la perdita del figlio,
> mi ha detto una cosa molto forte "dopo il male che ho fatto mi merito le fiamme dell'inferno" L'ha abbracciata e le ho risposto "non dire queste cose, ti sono accanto" Purtroppo non ha molto tempo da vivere.


Si, ok, ma .. le hai appena lasciato le quote, e lei già ha ceduto le quote?

Mica è come vendere un gratta e vinci

 Avrà pure poco tempo da vivere, ma detto fra noi, lo impiega pure male.. secondo me


----------



## tommy61 (15 Maggio 2021)

Purtroppo è stata la mia compagna, sicuramente ha sbagliato, mi ha fatto tantissimo male,  ha ridotto notevolmente la fiducia in me stesso, ha aggravato la mia salute, ma in questa situazione non riesco ad odiarla, l'ho riaccolta a casa e spero con tutto il cuore che questo poco periodo stia tranquilla, criticatemi, ma non riesco a lasciarla sola.


----------



## perplesso (15 Maggio 2021)

devi essere tu a posto con te stesso, per noi va sempre bene


----------



## Skorpio (16 Maggio 2021)

Pensa Tommy.. hai aperto questo 3d dicendo che eri tornato single, e dopo tante dolorose peripezie,, sei tornato in coppia

La vita spesso è un giro a cerchio, si gira e si rigira e poi alla fin fine si ritorna al punto di partenza..


----------



## Marjanna (16 Maggio 2021)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Purtroppo è stata la mia compagna, sicuramente ha sbagliato, mi ha fatto tantissimo male,  ha ridotto notevolmente la fiducia in me stesso, ha aggravato la mia salute, ma in questa situazione non riesco ad odiarla, l'ho riaccolta a casa e spero con tutto il cuore che questo poco periodo stia tranquilla, criticatemi, ma non riesco a lasciarla sola.


Leva quel purtroppo Tommy. E' la tua vita e la sua, lascia perdere il male, lascia andare le accuse, il tradimento, lascialo andare via. 
La vita tra voi non è stata solo il male, non è stata solo il tradimento. Falle cadere queste cose Tommy, valgono niente a fronte della vita.
Non ti sto dicendo di palliare, è che c'è di più, e quello devi tirarlo fuori dentro di te.
Il poco tempo che ti rimane con lei, nessuno te lo ridarà, butta via tutto il veleno, non ne vale la pena credimi. E' davvero superfluo.
Non c'è bene e non c'è male, c'è solo quella che si chiama vita.


----------



## tommy61 (11 Giugno 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Leva quel purtroppo Tommy. E' la tua vita e la sua, lascia perdere il male, lascia andare le accuse, il tradimento, lascialo andare via.
> La vita tra voi non è stata solo il male, non è stata solo il tradimento. Falle cadere queste cose Tommy, valgono niente a fronte della vita.
> Non ti sto dicendo di palliare, è che c'è di più, e quello devi tirarlo fuori dentro di te.
> Il poco tempo che ti rimane con lei, nessuno te lo ridarà, butta via tutto il veleno, non ne vale la pena credimi. E' davvero superfluo.
> Non c'è bene e non c'è male, c'è solo quella che si chiama vita.


In qy momento le sono vicino, lei ste troppo male sia  fisicamente che mentalmente pentita dal male che ha fatto  ma questo breve periodo che ha  non voglio creare nessuna discussione purtroppo il cancro è molto esteso  infatti usano dei palliativi antidolorifici per farla stare un po' meglio, ma non le rimane molto tempo  ho cercato di convincere le mie figlie a perdonare, ma la piccola non ne vuole sapere.


----------



## perplesso (12 Giugno 2021)

poi però prendi la residenza a Lourdes, vero?


----------

